#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-01-21
<cmac> good evening all. A quick technical queation if I may?
<Tar1> go ahead
<Tar1> can't say I'm guaranteed to be any help
<cmac> hauppauge WinTV Express, video perfect but no audio.  Previously solved (long time ago) passing arguments to tda9887 module, but that seems to be missing!
<Tar1> yeah.. I'm not help
<Tar1> *no help
<cmac> thanks anyway :)
<cmac> running out of options here and don't have a reliable internet connection so standard googling is not a option
<cmac> suspect I might have to load the firmware for the card from the installation cd
<cmac> can't figure out how to pass arguments to tda9887 because it appears to be merged into the kernle.
<prekitt> Question, when I play dvd's the volume is really low, this doesn't happen when I play video files and I dont' know how to adjust the volume for the internal dvd player
<prekitt> anyone?
<prekitt> what does mythbuntu use for dvd playback?
<tgm4883_laptop> prekitt, you can use different programs for dvd playback, for instance, you can use vlc or xine
<hansoffate_> hi anyone here?
<hansoffate_> I just used the "Optimize Tables" to repair my Mythtv Databases becuase they weren't working
<hansoffate_> it fixed most of my problems, but when i click on upcoming recordings through Mythweb, nothing shows up
<hansoffate_> also, would it be smart to backup mysql databases regularly?
<lime4x4> will a celeron D 2.26 ghz have enough power to run a front end, back end with a pvr 150 tuner code?
<prekitt> what's the default one?, I just need to turn up the volume...
<hansoffate_> prekitt: default keys to turnup volume?
<prekitt> yes..
<hansoffate_> i blieve its   "[" for volume down and "]" to turn it up
<prekitt> for the default playback app...
<prekitt> let me try
<prekitt> what is the name of the applications?
<hansoffate_> lime4x4: i think so ... although the slowest frontend/backend i have run with a pvr150 was a p4 2.0 ghz
<hansoffate_> prekitt:  oh i thought you meant in mythtv,
<prekitt> that acutally worked
<prekitt> thanks. :)
<prekitt> but which application is the app
<hansoffate_> prekitt: what app?
<hansoffate_> are you tlaking about?
<hansoffate_> woot, finally fixed my crashed tables through mysql
<hansoffate_> much easier then expected
<hansoffate_> I <3 Mythbuntu
<lime4x4> so maybe a P4 D dual core cpu would be better then
<squish102>  lime4x4, u only playing SD, i wouldnt think it would be a problem.. that pvr150 is also hardware encoded
<Aquahallic> anyone using a playstation 2 emulator on mythbuntu?
<lime4x4> only sd for right now
<Aquahallic> ?
<lime4x4> but maybe some hd in a year or so
<hansoffate_> lime4x4: for HD content, its recommended to use C2D processors
<hansoffate_> i don't think a D would work
<squish102> i used to use an amd 64 +3000 as a frontend to play HD content
<hansoffate_> squish102  waht about recording hd content?
<squish102> hansoffate_, i currently have that chick in my backend with a pvr150 and a HD tuner, when they both recording, my cpu may hit 5%
<squish102> wow, i have to not watch tv and type at the same time
<hansoffate_> hmm
<hansoffate_> interesting
<Technobabble> do you absolutely have to have scheduals direct to use this?
<hansoffate_> idk, i just know superm1 and tgm recommends C2D when recording HD content
<squish102> hansoffate_, u coupld probably use a p3 to record hd content. it needs no cpu as it is just writing the digital stream to disk afaik
<squish102> Technobabble, they give u a free trial dont they?
<hansoffate_> interesting
<Technobabble> not sure, but if they do i'll probably take one
<hansoffate_> well heres the man
<hansoffate_> tgm4883: what do you recommend to record HD content?
<tgm4883> HDHomerun
<hansoffate_> i mean processor
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> 1Ghz
<hansoffate_> really?
<tgm4883> err,
<tgm4883> 1.5Ghz
<tgm4883> recording HD is easy
<hansoffate_> i thought i asked you before and you said a C2d
<tgm4883> it's the playback thats a pain
<hansoffate_> ahh, i see
<tgm4883> HD is already compressed when it comes in, so it's just a matter of writing to the hard drive
<squish102> hansoffate_ now do u believe me?
<hansoffate_> hahha, yea
<hansoffate_> sorry squish102
<squish102> np ;)
<tgm4883> any other questions?
<tgm4883> I wouldn't get the pentium D processor, as i believe a C2D is a better $/performance ratio
<hansoffate_> i had issues with mysql databasees, somehwo the crashed, but i used the optimiaztion/repair in mythbuntu control center, and that fixed most of my problems
<tgm4883> also, i *think* I could have done HD on an AMD Athlon XP 2600+ (I only had a 2000+) but I upgraded to an X2 instead
<hansoffate_> i see
<tgm4883> the 2000+ was just not enough
<tgm4883> almost though
<tgm4883> with the proper nvidia card that is
<hansoffate_> do you run a backup of your mysql datatabses?
<tgm4883> AFAIK mysql databases get backup automatically
<hansoffate-lapto> ahh, awesome
<tgm4883> keep in mind though, that it is by default backed up to the same hard drive, so if your hard drive fails you still lose it
<hansoffate-lapto> ok, whatever, if my hard drive fails, i'll lose everything anyways.
<tgm4883> true, but it is handy to keep things like previously recorded shows and "season passes"
<hansoffate-lapto> also, 1 more question, for some reason, my mythmusic isn't recognizing my music anymore .... i have my samba share mounted, i can play it thorugh mplayer, actually even mythweb is able to play my music
<hansoffate-lapto> it just doesn't display thoruhg mythmusic through the frontend
<tgm4883> errors?
<hansoffate-lapto> tgm4883: ahh, yea, good point
<hansoffate-lapto> nope, just doens't display anything in "All Music"
<hansoffate-lapto> i have it pointed to the right directory
<hansoffate-lapto> well i haven't checked the logs ... /var/logs right?
<tgm4883> start mythfrontend from the terminal, then try playing it, then check the terminal window for errors
<tgm4883> /var/log/mythtv
<hansoffate-lapto> ok, wtf, now that i started it through terminal, its working.  whatever im not going to complain.  Thanks tgm4883 .
<hansoffate-lapto> now my system is working 100% as it was before it crashed
<hansoffate-lapto> i accidently killed the power to it, then when i booted it, there was no EPG and no music was working.  Both are fixed now.
<tgm4883> you dont really ever want to kill the power to a linux box
<tgm4883> ever
<tgm4883> ever ever ever
<tgm4883> not even if it locks up
<tgm4883> ever ever ever ever ever
<tgm4883> i've only had to completely cut power once
<tgm4883> it locked up and nothing would bring it back
<tgm4883> not even emergency keys
<hansoffate-lapto> i didn't mean to, i have my damn box hooked up to an outlet that is controlled by a switch. someone was over and they pressed the switch
<tgm4883> open that baby up and hard wire it
<tgm4883> and get a battery backup
<hansoffate-lapto> i ended up taking off the faceplate and rewiring it so it wouldn't happen again
<hansoffate-lapto> yea, i need to get an APC
<Aquahallic> anyone played around with mythbuntu and compiz fusion??
<Aquahallic> will they even play nice together?
<tgm4883> they will
<Aquahallic> yeah?
<tgm4883> yea kinda
<tgm4883> it's not a problem running it
<tgm4883> but some settings do cause minor issue
<tgm4883> s
<Aquahallic> I think that would be SWEET to be able to spin that cube around and have mythtv running on one of the desktops...
<Aquahallic> and I'm thinking about snatching one of the Wii remotes and setting it up to control mythtv...:)
<Aquahallic> seen some pretty neat homebrew wiimote apps out there
<Aquahallic> tgm4883 when you say "Some Settings"... what are you referring to?
<tgm4883> actually it's just a little extra setup required
<tgm4883> otherwise the panels will show through
<Aquahallic> are there any Howtos or anything out there on it?
<Aquahallic> ahhh.. you mean the mythfrontend being transparent and you see the other panels??
<tgm4883> no, actually it's the frontend not being full screen, it doesn't cover the panels
<tgm4883> even though it should in full screen mode
<Aquahallic> can some settings be changed to make it cover the entire panel?
<Aquahallic> or are you just stuck with it running in a window?
<tgm4883> oh yea, it runs fine
<tgm4883> it's actually a setting in compiz
<tgm4883> dont know the setting off the top of my head though
<Aquahallic> can you specify a specific app to run in full screen or do you have to set a specific panel?
<tgm4883> it's been so long since I have done it i'm not usre
<tgm4883> sure
<tgm4883> superm1 would know more though
<Aquahallic> ie. can you setup compiz to run a specific app in full screen to cover the panel... or do you have to setup a specific panel to allow mythtv to run fullscreen?
<tgm4883> err, neither
<tgm4883> basically
<tgm4883> AFAIK, mythtv normally covers the panels in full screen, when you run compiz, it changes the way the panels are made and that makes it so mythtv (or any program i think) cannot cover it.  This setting is kinda like a legacy setting, allowing the panels to be covered
<tgm4883> thats probably not a really good way to describe it
<Aquahallic> no.. that works... I understand now
<Aquahallic> ;)
<Aquahallic> Thank You very MUCH!
<tgm4883> np
 * Aquahallic is thinking he's gonna have to try this..:)
<Aquahallic> gonna make in image of my frontend FIRST though...:)
<hansoffate> is there a way to be able to boot to kde and launch the frontend?
<hansoffate> i checked kubuntu
<blkorpheus> there is always a way
<hansoffate> true, well... i guess a relatively easy way.
<blkorpheus> unfortunately it involves reading
<hansoffate> rofl, thanks
<blkorpheus> np
<blkorpheus> my mythtv was added after I built the desktop
<blkorpheus> but I suppose you could reverse the process
<blkorpheus> its simply a matter of changing the login in kdm
<hansoffate> I see. I'll read up on it.  thanks for the help.
<DiggThis> has anyone had success with installing ati card in mythbuntu?
<DiggThis> anyone?
<Seeker`> Is anyone else having problems getting X started this morning?
<Seeker`> I get an error: dlopen: /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.1: undefined symbol: _nv000042gl
* superm1_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-mythtv to: Welcome to #ubuntu-mythtv :: Mythbuntu 7.10 Released :: See our website at http://www.mythbuntu.org  :: Paste logs @ http://pastebin.ubuntu.com ::  See http://www.mythbuntu.org/support for support information.
<wek> hallo all  my question is:  use or do not use dvb-epg-data  in the table http://localhost/mythweb/settings/channels? After finishing the table I plan to run mythfilldatabase --manual
<wek>  hallo all  my question is:  use or do not use dvb-epg-data  in the table http://localhost/mythweb/settings/channels? After finishing the table I plan to run mythfilldatabase --manual
<tgm4883> I suppose it depends on where you are getting your channel data from
<Seeker`> I am having problems with glx not loading :(
<BastianXGL> oh
<Seeker`> I get a message "libglcore undefined symbol _nv(somenumbers)" in my /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<cosmic_> hi @ all
<cosmic_> Does anyone use the telephone plugin for mythtv ? witch SIP Provider do you use ? is there a possibility to use something like netmeeting ?
<BastianXGL> <<< newbee :)
<wek> <tgm4883> channel data are to be fetched from www.prisma.de
<BastianXGL> i have an athlon with 800mhz, it that ok for mythbuntu ?
<tgm4883> BastianXGL, what tuner card?
<tgm4883> wek, not sure how you should set it up then, are their instructions on the site?
<BastianXGL> ne tuner card !
<Seeker`> woo, fixed it
<BastianXGL> no
<tgm4883> ah
<BastianXGL> ich want to play dvd an musik
<tgm4883> BastianXGL, yes, an 800mhz machine should work
<BastianXGL> ok!
<BastianXGL> and if i would buy a tuner card ?
<tgm4883> Buy something with a hardware encoder.  A PVR-150 would do very nice in that system
<BastianXGL> pvr-150
<BastianXGL> i must say, im from germany  ! i know about haupauge
<BastianXGL> like nexus !
<BastianXGL> but thes card whith hardware encoder are only seld by ebay
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> are any of the other hauppauge cards sold there?
<tgm4883> the pvr cards that is
<BastianXGL> what about the Grafig-card ?
<BastianXGL> the system ist running whith a ati Rage 3D
<tgm4883> well with your low end machine, you shouldn't expect much.
<tgm4883> Although that card may be fine
<tgm4883> you may want to pluck down a few dollars for a nvidia card
<BastianXGL> ok
<tgm4883> i'm not sure the exchange rate, but i wouldn't spend more than 20USD on a card for that system
<BastianXGL> ok
<wek> tgm4883: no instructions found to solve the question:  use or do not use dvb-epg-data ?  maybe I should try the channel Mythtv-users. thanks by
<alexvd> tgm4883: this is not strictly mythbuntu related but i get a strange bug in mythweb where when I goto schedule a recording i have to apply it twice before it will work.  Ever seen that one before?
<tgm4883> nope
<tgm4883> alexvd, always twice?
<alexvd> always
<tgm4883> or perhaps the backend is being highly used
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> backend log errors?
<alexvd> backend is very low memory and very low processor
<alexvd> i will check but i did not see any
<rhpot1991_laptop> maybe the page is reloading before mysql is done?
<rhpot1991_laptop> and it catches up on the second time?
<BastianXGL> i want to test the system on my computer monitor, if it works fine i would buy a neu grafik and tuner card
<alexvd> it only has 256RDRAM and 1ghz coppermine
<rhpot1991_laptop> what happens if you just wait and then reload
<rhpot1991_laptop> instead of doing it twice?
<tgm4883> alexvd, try it once, then wait and open up a recording schedules in a new window
<alexvd> i will try that
<rhpot1991_laptop> or check the schedule in mythtv itself
<cosmic_> BastianXGL:  I am running ubuntu 7.10 + MythTv FRONTEND on an 550 Celeron + 128 MB RAM and it is running fine (watching liveTV, Musilk, Videos) just for info , but ITS only the frontend !!! over
<alexvd> Ok hold on a sec. It takes like a while for mythweb to load
<alexvd> I wish thier was a way I could pair down the backend and only run the minium services. I only need it to run
<BastianXGL> @ cosmic thanks for the info,   my system: AMD Athlon K/7 750mhz+ 650mb Ram 120gb hard drive
<BastianXGL> i think the system should be ok
<cosmic_> BastianXGL:  I had Ubuntu 6.X + MythTV (Backend+Frontend) running on an AMD Thunderbird 800MHz with 1GB RAM , and it was ok, but not really Supreme if you tried to look LiveTV and record over second TV Card
<alexvd> tgm4883: You were right.  I scheduled recording and it did not change mythtv status initially. I refreshed and load and behold it did actually change status properly
<cosmic_> BastianXGL:  Nothing to thanks , thats just for info
<alexvd> I never saw this before on Knoppmyth
<tgm4883> alexvd, sounds good
<hansoffate> morning all
<cosmic_> hansoffate morning ;)
<BastianXGL> which video kard are better, in my desktop system i have an ATI Radeon ?
<BastianXGL> is nvidia better for myth ?
<rhpot1991_laptop> alexvd: are you mysql tables optimized?
<cosmic_> BastianXGL:  I prefer NVidia on Linux
<hansoffate> yes
<cosmic_> Besserer Treiber support
<cosmic_> Better supported Drivers
<alexvd> tgm4883: Is thier a guide or tutorial for running the masterbackend with the minimum services.  I have 5 capture cards, pchdtv and 2 pvr-250 and 4 hardrives in the box. I only use it to do recording.  No frontend and I do the transcodding and flaggin on the slave.  It only has 256Rdram and 1ghz processor
<hansoffate> yea, i agree with cosmic
<BastianXGL> mhhmpf
<alexvd> rhpot1991_laptop: I have selected that yes.
<BastianXGL> the Radeon on my desktop are very easy to configure
<rhpot1991_laptop> alexvd: you can prob move the apache stuff to the slave and just point it at the mysql on the master backend
<cosmic_> I am using a Nvidia MX 440 Card with 64 MB Ram , and it works fine ;)
<tgm4883> alexvd, did you do a mythbuntu backend only install?
<alexvd> tgm4883:yes
<hansoffate> i got a 30 dollar nvidia fanless 7300 off of newegg
<rhpot1991_laptop> hansoffate: an asus one?
<alexvd> tgm4883: So i would disable the mythweb on the backend and then enable that on the slave backend?
<BastianXGL> i need a card with AGP Connektion
<tgm4883> alexvd, no, that would do nothing
<cosmic_> My Card is available on ebay.de in a better Version (More Ram / Better Mhz) for something about 20 - 30 EUROS
<rhpot1991_laptop> it would move the apache load
<alexvd> thats what i figured. I need to move apache
<rhpot1991_laptop> he would need to have apache working there
<tgm4883> rhpot1991_laptop, you would have to more than just move mythweb
<hansoffate> rhpot1991_laptop   na, its an MSI.  Its actually 20 dollars after Mail in Rebate
<tgm4883> plus, i believe that the mysql load is larger
<rhpot1991_laptop> and config mythweb to point at the other computer for mysql
<rhpot1991_laptop> ya I'm sure it is
<tgm4883> well, configure the entire backend to the other server for mysql
<rhpot1991_laptop> but I don't think he would want to move that
<tgm4883> i've heard about it being done
<rhpot1991_laptop> unless he wants to switch the slave to the master and the master to the slave
<rhpot1991_laptop> which might make sense if he is having a slowdown
<alexvd> I have thought of getting more memory but I have read that Issac and the other devs run backends with 256memory.  ALso rdram is expensive.  I can record 3 atsc shows and watch in 1920x1080i at the same time. with some studdering occasionally which i think is from comflagging
<tgm4883> alexvd, are you just wanting to do this because of the scheduled program issue?
<rhpot1991_laptop> moving mysql would give you a nice bottlneck with your network though
<tgm4883> commflagging is pretty intense
<tgm4883> maybe move that to a different machine
<rhpot1991_laptop> ya it is
<rhpot1991_laptop> I thought he said it was running on the slave?
<alexvd> well that runs on the slave which is 3.2 ghz dual core with 1gig
<rhpot1991_laptop> " No frontend and I do the transcodding and flaggin on the slave."
<tgm4883> ah
<rhpot1991_laptop> why no just make that your master?
<tgm4883> didn't see
<rhpot1991_laptop> and the other the slave?
<rhpot1991_laptop> you can split cards between them if thats the issue
<alexvd> master has 4 hard drives in it
<rhpot1991_laptop> you can split storage too
<alexvd> initially it was the cards
<tgm4883> also make sure that it is in fact disabled
<rhpot1991_laptop> have each box store its own stuff
<tgm4883> you can record over the network
<rhpot1991_laptop> ya or that
<rhpot1991_laptop> nfs share it up
<alexvd> I originally wanted to do nfs with storage groups
<rhpot1991_laptop> I have 2 backends, each record to themselves
<rhpot1991_laptop> and then I make them only run jobs on their own recordings
<alexvd> yeah I wanted to have the storage on the backend originally and nfs mount it to all other boxes
<alexvd> i have xboxes and mediamvp
<alexvd> right now I am allowing the slave to have storage and record locally
<rhpot1991_laptop> thats what I do
<alexvd> I tgm4883: when you said make sure it is in fact disabled what di dyou mean?
<rhpot1991_laptop> just gotta watch that they don't try to run transcoding on the other box's recordings
<rhpot1991_laptop> there is a checkbox in mythtv-setup to disable/enable commflagging on the backend you run it on
<tgm4883> well i believe that it is enabled by default, so you should run mythtv-setup on your slower machine and make sure that it is unchecked
<alexvd> I am going to add another terabyte to the slave and use storage groups
<alexvd> tgm4883: yes I disabled comflagging and transcoding on the slower master backend
<tgm4883> wtf
<alexvd> So it sounds like the best way to do it is just move storage over to the slave.
<tgm4883> my backend is all screwed up
<rhpot1991_laptop> alexvd: storage groups are only available on svn currently IIRC
<rhpot1991_laptop> gotta go with LVM if you want any sort of mass storage
<alexvd> yep thats why i am not running it
<rhpot1991_laptop> which I don't think works across networks
<alexvd> i could run SVN but i use this for production
<tgm4883> alexvd, how well does the mediamvp work with mythtv?
<alexvd> well livetv is pretty borked.  it only allows for mpeg2, it cant only real watch recording.
<cosmic_> BastianXGL:  still there ?
<alexvd> also its only for SD
<rhpot1991_laptop> it just grabs mpeg2 over a samba share right?
<tgm4883> k
<BastianXGL> joop
<alexvd> xbmc does that
<tgm4883> yep
<rhpot1991_laptop> me and tgm4883 have working xbmc mythtv setups
<rhpot1991_laptop> I say meh to it
<tgm4883> well, except for live tv
<alexvd> i fubar my xbox and i have to figure out how to do hotswap
<cosmic_> why doent you try out installing Ubuntu-server installing gnome package but not gnome-ubuntu , and then installing the HAMSTER packages from hamster.net !?!?! Try it out ;)
<tgm4883> alexvd, are you running mvpmc?
<BastianXGL> i´m already installing die mythbuntu from live cd
<alexvd> tgm4883: i have a problem with the dhcp request with my router.  They want you to run dhcp on the server and then serve up the tftp.  Had it working on the knoppmyt just as test
<alexvd> tgm4883: i do have one of the older ones
<tgm4883> cosmic_, what?
<cosmic_> sorry ?
<alexvd> I have a question how the heck do you install the latest nvidia driver 169.07 in mythbuntu.  Normally i would use the nvidia installer script for binary, but i was told that would screw up mythbuntu.  The glx new driver has a bug in it.
<cosmic_> tgm4883: what do you mean ?
<tgm4883> <cosmic_> why doent you try out installing Ubuntu-server installing gnome package but not gnome-ubuntu , and then installing the HAMSTER packages from hamster.net !?!?! Try it out ;)
<cosmic_> where is the problem ? , it should be nice meant hint ... whats wrong about that ?
<cosmic_> by the way , sorry for my english @ all
 * tgm4883 wonders why we have voice now?
<superm1> ChanServ likes us
<cosmic_> tgm4883:  i mean for my english grammar and writing
<alexvd> tgm4883: is their away to install the nvidia binary 169.07 driver in mythbuntu without breaking stuff. I cant use the one in glx-new because of the opengl bug
<tgm4883> superm1, do you know why mythfilldatabase would want to run in the past?
<alexvd> BTW If i get my mvp working with mythbuntu I will share the instructions with all
<superm1> in the past?
<superm1> tgm4883, you can't change the past
<tgm4883> Suggested next mythfilldatabase run: 2008-01-15 14:46.
<superm1> check the date?
<superm1> of the comp
<tgm4883> sec
<rhpot1991_laptop> did it miss a run?
<rhpot1991_laptop> I think thats just pulled from a db field
<tgm4883> thomas@myrtle:~$ date
<tgm4883> Mon Jan 21 10:04:12 PST 2008
<tgm4883> thomas@myrtle:~$
<tgm4883> seems right to me
<superm1> that's funny, i thought today was 2007-12-27?
<rhpot1991_laptop> when was the last run?
<tgm4883> basically, mythfilldatabase hasn't run by itself in awhile
<tgm4883> Last mythfilldatabase run started on 2008-01-14 21:48 and ended on 2008-01-14 21:49. Successful.
<rhpot1991_laptop> thats prob why
<rhpot1991_laptop> run it by hand it it will prob change that to tomorrow
<tgm4883> the last run was by hand
<tgm4883> i'll run it by hand again and see if it changes
<tgm4883> but i wont be able to run it for an hour
<alexvd> superm1: you are the developer for this right?  Can you tell me how you would install the nvidia 169.07 driver ?
<superm1> alexvd, you should be able to just follow the standard directions for installing a (newer) nvidia driver than is shipped
<superm1> nothing is different than on ubuntu's install
<superm1> that would affect it
<alexvd> superm1: i thought that using the nvidia installer would somehow mess up ubuntu?
<superm1> alexvd, everything it does can be cleaned up
<superm1> there are wiki pages out there detailing the proper way to do it so that it wont conflict
<superm1> (basically it goes into modifying a file in /etc so that it doesn't conflict)
<alexvd> superm1: so you should I use the installer or is thier a specific way for ubuntu
<alexvd> ok
<alexvd> superm1: i will search thanks
<superm1> alexvd, sorry, i dont have any wiki pages handy otherwise i'd point you at one
<alexvd> superm1: i can search its no issue
<Diabolic> I get this error during install of mythbuntu: http://nilsarne.brodal.org/installer-crashed.png . Used guided partition for entire drive.
<superm1> Diabolic, you'll have to pastebin the installer log
<superm1> and what options you were using
<Diabolic> superm1: The syslog?
<superm1> /var/log/syslog
<Diabolic> superm1: http://nilsarne.brodal.org/syslog
<superm1> looks like you are connecting to a remote master backend
<superm1> and you didn't verify the connection via the "Test Connection" button
<Diabolic> I just set it up as frontend.
<Diabolic> I don't intend to connect it to any backend either.
<superm1> well even if the backend isn't recording anything, a backend has to be installed somewhere
<Diabolic> Oh, ok.  My bad.
<superm1> so you'll need to do a masterbackend/frontend install then
<superm1> and just dont choose any tuners
<Diabolic> superm1: "Primary Backend W/ Frontend"?
<superm1> Diabolic, yeah
<superm1> ( the default installation would have been sufficient for you - that's what it is )
<MythbuntuGuest17> Hello
<Diabolic> superm1: Are there anything I should change in the setup after install is done?  I'm just gonna use it to play video files.
<superm1> Diabolic, not really.  just make sure you walk through the "general" page of mythtv-setup
<superm1> and you'll be fine
<Diabolic> superm1: I should just leave the IP-addresses and ports as it is?
<superm1> as long as you aren't changing anything yeah
<Viaken> To avoid NetworkManager asking for the keychain password on connect, should I disable it and use Gnome's Network configuration dialog?
<MythbuntuGuest17> I have installed according to instuctions several times over the weekend...Every time I finish It says MySql is not working. I can not find anywhere in the manual about setting up MySql...Am I missing something?
<superm1> there is a libpam-keyring package
<superm1> or something similar
<superm1> that is in apt to prevent that
<Viaken> aighty
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest17, how are you installing?
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest17, from CD, apt?
<MythbuntuGuest17> cd
<superm1> so what says mysql isn't working?
<superm1> and when
<MythbuntuGuest17> When I am finished with the install and the first reboot is required...I go into the backend setup I get the error.\
<MythbuntuGuest17> Is there anywhere I can get pay-for-fee support to get this up and running...I am really stuck and want to get this working.
<tgm4883> eh, i'll just edit the script
<Daviey> MythbuntuGuest17: what country, area?
<superm1> edit which script?
<MythbuntuGuest17> kansas city
<Daviey> might be worth trying a lug :)
<Daviey> owww, erm
<Daviey> one of the devs lives in kansas iirc
<MythbuntuGuest17> Ok....Ill be gald to pay for support if he / she is willing
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest17, generally no one here asks for money in this channel
<superm1> its just to help one another
<superm1> i missed the details of the issue
<superm1> when i lost my connection
<superm1> would you mind reposting it?
<MythbuntuGuest17> well due to my schedule,,,and timeconstraints...it is tight..
<MythbuntuGuest17> Ok if you have a few min can we start over?
<MythbuntuGuest17> I have a very basic question first...from all my reading
<superm1> sure go ahead
<MythbuntuGuest17> I have a FreeNas Server in my basement...that contains media files both video and trnascribed dvds
<MythbuntuGuest17> I want to use Myth to play on home network
<MythbuntuGuest17> I have several DTV HD DVRS...so I do not need pvr capabilities
<MythbuntuGuest17> Is is possible to use the Myth frontend to just playback from the NAS?
<MythbuntuGuest17> and is is possible without a backend ?
<superm1> well
<superm1> you need to do regular install
<superm1> that has the backend installed
<MythbuntuGuest17> ok
<superm1> but you dont need to necessarily set up tuners
<MythbuntuGuest17> right
<superm1> so if you haven't been doing your installs as normal installs
<superm1> that's your issue
<superm1> but what you are looking to achieve is quite feasible
<MythbuntuGuest17> well I have even tired a normal install
<MythbuntuGuest17> good
<superm1> when you do the normal install you still have to walk through all of the regular steps in mythtv-setup
<superm1> even though you dont have tuners
<MythbuntuGuest17> and the backend will access the nas?
<MythbuntuGuest17> as storage?
<superm1> the frontend will actually
<superm1> since you aren't using it for recording at all
<superm1> you'll just need to setup a mount point for the nas
<superm1> on this box
<MythbuntuGuest17> So why even configure the backend...what is the rub  ??
<superm1> its a client-server architecture
<MythbuntuGuest17> got you
<superm1> you need the backend running for it to work
<MythbuntuGuest17> Ill go thru the normal install again and keep this chat open...
<Diabolic> Now it's just a matter of fixing the overscan.
<MythbuntuGuest17> hopefully once if fails...(if it fails again) Ill post a question again.
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest17, you were under the same impression as Diabolic it sounds
<superm1> both of you were looking to achieve the same result
<Diabolic> :)
<Diabolic> superm1: You got any experience with overscan, while we're at it? :)
<superm1> Diabolic, look in the nvidia configuration tool in mcc
<superm1> you can make some changes there
<Diabolic> mcc?
<MythbuntuGuest17> should I configure unique ip address now or set up local host to begin with?
<superm1> Diabolic, mythbuntu-control-centere
<superm1> *centre
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest17, do it local
<superm1> you'll make things more complex otherwise
<Diabolic> superm1: That should work with the nv driver?
<MythbuntuGuest17> k
<superm1> Diabolic, no
<superm1> you need the binary driver installed
<Diabolic> k
<Diabolic> Then I gotta try to install it with the overscan present :))
<MythbuntuGuest17> superml....are you the Kansas resident?
<Viaken> My head hurts. This isn't the easiest project I've ever done. :P
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest17, no i'm not
<Viaken> My STB won't respond to commands, I had a lot of trouble getting the IR reciever to work, and now my TV input's not working...
<MythbuntuGuest17> I bought a solidstate HardDrive 2gigbytes...is that large enough for a front/back install in this situation?
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest17, yeah
<superm1> you can get away with ~1 gig
<MythbuntuGuest17> great...trying to keep it quiet
<MythbuntuGuest17> So since I do not want to use as pvr I can deselect the backend drivers?
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest17, won't hurt one way or another
<Diabolic> superm1: So, nvidia driver installed.  What should I be looking into at the mcc?
<MythbuntuGuest17> Ok the load has completed...and I am at the point where I can do one of 3 things....open Schedules Direct, launch MythTV Setup or finish...which would you suggest?
<superm1> like i said before, you need to run mythtv setup
<superm1> Diabolic, there is a button for nvidia configuration utility
<MythbuntuGuest17> will do
<MythbuntuGuest17> Superml...If I understood you...I should just take defaults to start with...correct? IE Directory to hold recordings
<MythbuntuGuest17> I am getting a message to run mythfilldatabase....I have never seen an option to run this anywhere...can you  elaborate?
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest17, you dont need to
<superm1> since you dont have guide data
<MythbuntuGuest17> ok where do you suggest I skip to?
<superm1> that's it
<superm1> it should be done
<superm1> you can hit the reboot button at the dialog
<MythbuntuGuest17> the "finish" button?
<superm1> yeah
<MythbuntuGuest17> thx
<Diabolic> superm1: Yes, I know.  But I have no idea what to do in there.
<superm1> Diabolic, there is a slider to adjust overscan (only if you are using svideo or composite out though)
<Diabolic> superm1: I'm using DVI->HDMI
<superm1> Diabolic, then you dont have options for overscan
<superm1> adjust them on your tv (if it supports it)
<Diabolic> superm1: So, I'm all fucked then?
<superm1> Diabolic, this is one of those things i get on a soap box about alot
 * superm1 gets up on top
<superm1> okay so here is the deal
<superm1> the implementation of dvi allows for overscan
<superm1> at least in TVs
<superm1> computer monitors have more strict requirements, but for TVs the dvi port (or hdmi) was intended to be used with say a blu ray
<superm1> or set top box
<superm1> which put overscan into their content
<superm1> if your tv has a vga port, typically the vga port will give you full resolution
<superm1> because it is intended to be used with a PC
 * superm1 gets back down
<Diabolic> So, I should switch to VGA?
<superm1> if you have it available yes
<superm1> i went through the same problem with my tv
<Diabolic> I do.
<Diabolic> k
<Diabolic> *sigh*
 * Diabolic surrenders.
<superm1> so i've got a 20 dollar DVI-HDMI cable sitting around that i never returned, but i'm quite happy with VGA
<MythbuntuGuest17> ok super...I have rebooted...and I need to attach to my NAS server now?
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest17, yeah you'll need to mount it using cifs or smbfs
<superm1> to /var/lib/mythtv/videos
<MythbuntuGuest17> k
<MythbuntuGuest17> go to mmc and terminal window to do so ...I would assume?
<superm1> you can do it there or via ssh
<MythbuntuGuest17> On thing you should know here.....
<MythbuntuGuest17> I have a raid0 for video and a single harddrive for music...
<superm1> well i'm assuming you have your NAS already exporting that to a cifs or smbfs share
<superm1> or nfs share
<superm1> or something similar
<MythbuntuGuest17> yes cifs
<superm1> then don't worry about it
<MythbuntuGuest17> ok
<superm1> you can mount the shares however you need to
<MythbuntuGuest17> I know enough linux to screw it all up
<superm1> well get the mount command right, and once you do you can add it to your fstab, you won't screw anything up that way
<MythbuntuGuest17> ok im in that directory
<MythbuntuGuest17> seems to be empty
<superm1> exactly
<superm1> you need to mount it with cifs
<MythbuntuGuest17> that is beyond my knowledge base
<superm1> http://linux.die.net/man/8/mount.cifs
<superm1> that explains how to use it
<MythbuntuGuest17> thanks
<MythbuntuGuest17> I shall return
<MythbuntuGuest39> Hi guys, is it OK to discuss mythtv-setup script here?
<rhpot1991_laptop> MythbuntuGuest17: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<superm1> that's a much better link :)
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest39, you have a problem with it?
<MythbuntuGuest39> just a small issue: mythfilldatabase seems to be run before mythbackend is started
<superm1> does the order really matter ?
<rhpot1991_laptop> superm1: best to put that stuff in fstab IMO
<rinaldi_> hey i installed mythbuntu a while ago. I've got a hauppuage dvb card and ir remote. i enabled the remote from the control centre but i can only use the directional buttons and the OK button. is there any other way of mapping all the other buttons? eg record/ channel up/ guide...
<superm1> rhpot1991_laptop, yeah i agree, but he should get it right before putting it in there so as to not fsck things up
<rhpot1991_laptop> ya prob a good idea
<MythbuntuGuest39> umm, mythfilldatabase tries to talk to mythbackend and retries if it is not running
<rhpot1991_laptop> mythfilldatabase writes to mysql
<rhpot1991_laptop> doesn't need the backend running
<MythbuntuGuest39> I have set it so it retries 5 times after 5 seconds each - equals 2x25 seconds waiting for mythfill to finish
<superm1> but MythbuntuGuest39 is right it does try to contact mythbackend
<superm1> that's easy enough to change
<superm1> and sensible enough
<superm1> i'll commit a change for it
<MythbuntuGuest39> I had it changed, worked OK for me :)
<MythbuntuGuest39> until next update...
<rhpot1991_laptop> hmmm my bad
<MythbuntuGuest39> Thanks a lot superml!
<superm1> no prob
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest39, if you are on hardy, the update will show up in a few days.  if you are on gutsy, it will be on next week's weekly builds (if you use them)
<MythbuntuGuest39> I'm on gutsy & weekly builds, I'll use my unofficial patch in the meantime :)  Thanks!
<rhpot1991_laptop> superm1: did that constant updating thing ever get fixed?
<superm1> rhpot1991_laptop, it should be fixed in the next launchpad release
<superm1> they committed a fix for it
<rhpot1991_laptop> how often does that happen?
<superm1> beats me
<rhpot1991_laptop> I'm assuming someone will comment in the bug report when it rolls out
<rhpot1991_laptop> I am subscribed to that
<superm1> yeah if you have been watching, it's been set to "Fix Committed"
<superm1> meaning that its on staging.lp.net
<superm1> right now
<superm1> and will be copied over on the next lp release
<rhpot1991_laptop> let me check and make sure I am subscribed to the right one
<kjetil_> funny, my X just stopped working on me. /var/log/Xorg.0.log has last modification last night, even though I've restarted the box many times
<rhpot1991_laptop> ya, its the right one, fix committed
<kjetil_> and syslog says
<kjetil_> Jan 21 21:34:28 tigger gdm[5656]: CRITICAL: gdm_config_value_get_bool: assertion `value->type == GDM_CONFIG_VALUE_BOOL' failed
<superm1> kjetil_, see if the drive is filled
<kjetil_> superm1: nope
<kjetil_> it would be surprising, a brand new 500 GB :-)
<superm1> check /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old?
<kjetil_> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 24263 2008-01-11 18:47 /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<kjetil_> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 24294 2008-01-20 19:46 /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<superm1> well that's odd.
 * kjetil_ nods
<KjetilK> seems like gdm has a problem reading my config
<KjetilK> which I don't think I've ever modified
<MythbuntuGuest17> hello superml....Think I have the mnt down now
<MythbuntuGuest17> do I just test by trying to run a video? or is there more setup?
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest17, once its mounted, then go into mythvideo settinsg
<superm1> and you can have it refresh the list of videos available
<MythbuntuGuest17> guess Ill have to play with the file share a bit...doesnt find the files...
<MythbuntuGuest17> is that all once I have this working? Am I finished?
<superm1> yeah
<MythbuntuGuest17> Thanks so much...I guess I was tring to make more out of it with the database and all
<MythbuntuGuest17> appreciat the help
<superm1> no prob
<MythbuntuGuest17> super one last general question....
<MythbuntuGuest17> when I leave the main Myth screen and go to mmc...when I go back to the menu I only get a blue screen...how do I get the menus back?
<superm1> hit esc
<MythbuntuGuest17> thanks
<MythbuntuGuest17> esc doesnt work...only the bluebackground
<pdragon> anyone recommend a cheap soundcard with SPDIF output that is known to work in Ubuntu/Mythtv?
<superm1> oh you have to close mcc
<MythbuntuGuest17> ill give it a try
<superm1> sorry
<superm1> pdragon, the SB 24 bit ones worked for me
<superm1> i spent i think 25-30 on mine
<pdragon> hmm... can't find any SB ones with an SPDIF port on newegg
<pdragon> do the turtlebeach ones work?
<pdragon> or there are SB ones, but they're the super high end ones
<superm1> don't know about any other ones
<pdragon> guess i should say SPDIF optical audio.
<pdragon> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829102012   that one says SPDIF, but doesn't have the optical jack
<pdragon> gotta head out. will bug ya more some other time. thanks!
<MythbuntuGuest17> is superml still here?
<lime4x4> would a dual core 1.6 be able to handle a front-end and backend mythbuntu box?
<portahex> for SD, definitely
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-01-22
<mindframe> can someone help me?
<mindframe> as soon as my system logs in it exits back to gdm
<lime4x4> it's 80 bucks for Pentium D 1.6 daul core or 50 bucks for a celeron 3.4 ghz single core
<tgm4883> lime4x4, I ran that on a 1.6 C2D
<tgm4883> with HD
<lime4x4> this is th ene i'm looking at  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116037
<portahex> pentium d never went as low as 1.6ghz did it?
<portahex> ah, that's not pentium-d
<lime4x4> it's core duo just a dual core cpu
<rhpot1991_laptop> dual core will be nice for transcoding and commflagging and stuff
<rhpot1991_laptop> where that can eat a single core and not effect the system
<portahex> despite the name, it's based on core, not pentium-d
<portahex> that celeron is pentium-d based though
<lime4x4> so go with a 1.6 dual core
<portahex> i would
<lime4x4> that's what i was thinking
<superm1> okay quick question to folks idling in here.  would you be more confused if we had an 8.04 public alpha 1 or public alpha 3 (since you haven't seen the last two)
<portahex> i'm confused generally
<rhpot1991_laptop> I like 8.04 alpha 1 better
<lime4x4> i'd go with 8.04 public alpha 1
<portahex> has there been that version freeze thing on hardy yet?
<superm1> yeah its right about to happen
<superm1> which makes for a lot of trouble because 0.21 of mythtv isn't ready yet
<superm1> so there is a level of reluctance to add a snapshot
<portahex> currently i'm concerned about monodevelop. it's off-topic, but the version in hardy is neolithic & it's causing serious problems for upstream when half their bug reports come from ubuntu
<superm1> portahex, is it in universe?
<portahex> yeah
<superm1> lets see, we have 0.14 in hardy
<superm1> what's the newest one?
<superm1> looks like 0.18 is in debian
<superm1> just needs a merge on our end
<superm1> let me check MoM and DaD
<superm1> is 0.18 new enough?
<portahex> yeah
<superm1> if its an easy merge i'll fix that right now
<superm1> looks like it should be
<portahex> i don't know if there's a specific reason it hasn't been merged - libmono-addins-gui0.2-cil has been updated to the required version
<portahex> i ought to check with slomo
<superm1> well pochu was the last merger
<superm1> in november
<superm1> slomo hasn't touched it since july
<portahex> sod it, hit the button. worst case scenario, it wakes up people who are meant to be maintaining it
<portahex> blame me if they moan \o/
<superm1> well meant to be maintaining it is the whole "team" i'm part of
<superm1> so...
<superm1> :)
<portahex> ubuntu-motu?
<superm1> yeah
<lime4x4> okay while i'm waiting for my new processor to arrive if i install a celeron d then install mythbuntu then install the 1.6 ghz dual core cpu will that mess anything up?
<superm1> shouldn't
<portahex> should be fine
<lime4x4> okay another question should i use eide drive or sata? I have a 500 gig external usb 2.0 drive for storage
<portahex> pata is dead
<lime4x4> i know i have a few 160 gig ones laying around and i also have a 110 gig sata first genration drive
<lime4x4> just trying to recycle when possible..lol
<Xenocide> superm1, ya there?
<javatexan> found a little oversight on the ubuntu install....it doesnt work very well on 800x600 ;)
<superm1> javatexan, yeah there is a bug filed about that
<superm1> there should hopefully be a fix coming in ubiquity in the near future
<superm1> portahex, that merge actually wasn't too bad
<superm1> any other big showstopping apps you know of that need their newer versions?
<superm1> Xenocide, yeah i'm here.
<Xenocide> i tried what you said, no luck
<superm1> Xenocide, okay well so does it work via the init script now?
<Xenocide> no
<superm1> okay then your hardware.conf is still broke
<superm1> remove all those LIRCD_ARGS
<superm1> you did that right?
<Xenocide> well if i do lircd -d /dev/lirc0 /etc/lirc/hardware.conf it works fine
<Xenocide> yes i did
<superm1> well that file isn't used via the lircd binary
<superm1> its used via the init script
<superm1> can you restart via the init script and show me the execution line as seen via 'ps aux'
<superm1> it should be in the listing
<portahex> superm1, none i enormously care about. i use MD at work though
<superm1> portahex, are there other MD packages that need to come with this after the merge?
<Xenocide> superm1,  this? root      5204  0.0  0.0   2920   504 ?        Ss   20:14   0:00 /usr/sbin/lircd
<superm1> Xenocide, that would be it, interesting.
<superm1> can you pastebin gutsy's init script?
<superm1> i'm on hardy now and don't have all the old versions handy
<Xenocide> how can i copy the whole thing from nano over ssh?
<superm1> scp it instead
<superm1> or use cat
<superm1> and then scroll up and highlight the whole thing
<portahex> superm1, not at this moment in time. upstream has stopped bundling most add-ins, but hasn't entirely decided how to distribute the separated ones yet, AFAIK
<superm1> portahex, okay yeah i'm not about to do any NEW packages for something i've never even started :)
<portahex> superm1, push comes to shove, MD has an integrated add-in manager which should download bits & pieces to ~/.config/MonoDevelop
<Xenocide> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3766/
<superm1> Xenocide, okay remove that DEVICE argument
<superm1> from the hardware.conf
<superm1> it will be built on its own
<Xenocide> ok
<Xenocide> still no go though
<superm1> okay what does the process listing look like now?
<Xenocide> id on't even see lirc in there
<superm1> try to restart it again
<Xenocide> root      5251  0.0  0.0   2924   504 ?        Ss   20:20   0:00 /usr/sbin/lircd
<superm1> hm.
<superm1> well lets see the current hardware.conf as it stands then
<superm1> there has to be a typo or something.
<Xenocide> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3767/
<superm1> Oh.
<superm1> you have a DRIVER defined
<superm1> do you want to use the kernel mode driver
<superm1> or the userspace one?
<Xenocide> userspace
<superm1> well what modules are loaded for you right now
<superm1> can you check for any lirc_*
<superm1> modules in lsmod
<Xenocide> atiusb
<Xenocide> and dev ofcourse
<superm1> well that would be an issue there
<superm1> you have the kernel module loaded
<superm1> but are trying to use userspace
<superm1> when using userspace, no modules get loaded like that
<Xenocide> eh? thats what dave morris says to load
<Xenocide> hah
<superm1> well this is why it sucks that there are two ways to do it
<superm1> when you are starting via command line
<superm1> the sudo lircd -d /dev/lirc0
<Xenocide> should i re-blacklist that one?
<Xenocide> right, that works for me
<superm1> you are telling it to use the kernel module
<superm1> so if that works, i say take out the DRIVER="blah"
<superm1> in hardware.conf
<superm1> and move on your merry way
<Xenocide> ok
<superm1> and use the kernel mode one
<Xenocide> hell i dont' care which module as long as it works
<Xenocide> seems to have worked
<Xenocide> let me do that restart thang
<Xenocide> i got one other issue idk if you have heard of this one
<Xenocide> background music on recordings is so loud its hard to hear the voice
<Xenocide> quite weird
<Xenocide> but playback in mythvideo is fine
<superm1> no haven't heard that
<superm1> can you please post this solution that we came up with back to the thread
<superm1> and explain in the thread so future people don't run into it
<Xenocide> np will do
<javatexan> superm1 you are on fire tonight ;)
<superm1> apparently
<Xenocide> no ideas on the audio problem though?
<superm1> na
<Xenocide> hm k
<javatexan> to install ffmpeg should I uninstal it first in synaptic and mencoder too?
<javatexan> sorry install ffmpeg from source
<superm1> javatexan, depends what you are trying to achieve with it
<javatexan> ffmpeg is broked in synaptic and ubuntu 7.10 apparently, so I am gonna do it by hand...I guess
<javatexan> for x264..etc
<superm1> its broken?
<superm1> i've usedd it to transcode things myself.
<rhpot1991_laptop> ffmpeg from gutsy will do h264 (very slowly)
<javatexan> been using mencoder with good success
<rhpot1991_laptop> javatexan: back to TV, I'll be around later if you need some help with it
<javatexan> thanks ...ill try something else for a while too
<leprasmurf> hello all.  I'm about to start a migration from knoppmyth to mythbuntu.  I'm worried about my LVM, anyone know if mythbuntu has a method for importing existing lvms?
<rhpot1991_laptop> javatexan: hows it going?
<javatexan> good...you?
<rhpot1991_laptop> not too bad
<rhpot1991_laptop> having any luck with ffmpeg?
<javatexan> what am I missing.... ffmpeg -i infile.mpg -vcodec mpeg2video -acodec mp2 -s 720x480 -b (BITRATE) outfile.mpg
<javatexan> orig is 480x480, v:mpeg PES and a: mpeg PES
<rhpot1991_laptop> why are you bumping the res then?
<tgm4883> proper dvd complient
<tgm4883> most likely
<rhpot1991_laptop> give me a second and I'll get a ffmpeg line that I use
<javatexan> not sure  lol ....guess I will keep the size for now
<javatexan> yeah ... could do that too
<javatexan> lol.. still just fishing...thought of doing the video copy, but I cant find that stuff tonight....google just doesnt like me tonite
<rhpot1991_laptop> hmmm what type of output are you trying to get?
<rhpot1991_laptop> I'm watching TV, so my responses might be a little slow
<javatexan> a compliant mpeg2...right now
<javatexan> right now it will crash the default player in mythtv after about a minute or two
<rhpot1991_laptop> hmmm I've never gone that way
<rhpot1991_laptop> always mpeg2 to mpeg4 or h264
<rhpot1991_laptop> try this: http://ffmpeg.mplayerhq.hu/faq.html#TOC21
<javatexan> does anyone have a to-dvd-mpeg2 conversion....I'll just use that for now
<rhpot1991_laptop> nuvexport generated this for dvd:
<rhpot1991_laptop> /usr/bin/nice -n19 ffmpeg -y -f s16le -ar 48000 -ac 2 -i /tmp/fifodir_9441/audout -f rawvideo -pix_fmt yuv420p -s 720x480 -aspect 1.33333333333333 -r 29.970 -i /tmp/fifodir_9441/vidout -aspect 1.3333 -r 29.97 -deinterlace -croptop    6 -cropright 10 -cropbottom 6 -cropleft  10 -s 720x480  -b '6000k' -vcodec mpeg2video -qmin 5 -ab '384k' -ar 48000 -acodec mp2 -f dvd '/mythtv/ipod/5 (WPMT) - Wed Jan 2 14-00-00 2008.mpg' 2>
<rhpot1991_laptop> you can try messing with that line or with nuvexport: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Nuvexport
<jargonjustin> Hi, I've got Mythbuntu 7.10 installed on a box with a Hauppauge PVR-150 and am having trouble getting the remote working.  After the install, I tried it and it "just worked" but now that I'm finishing setting up the box, something broke.
<superm1> well what'd you change?
<jargonjustin> superm1: Nothing, I thought :-/ I did do an apt-get upgrade though
<superm1> well take a look at your dpkg log
<superm1> and see what got upgraded
<superm1> that could have broken in
<jargonjustin> It looks like mythbuntu-lirc-generator was upgraded (0.16 to 0.17), but I'm didn't touch the configs at that point
<superm1> nothing else?
<superm1> no linux-ubuntu-modules
<superm1> or kernel or anything
<jargonjustin> Oh, I grepped for lirc, looks like it installed a linux-image
<superm1> linux-ubuntu-modules installs the kernel modules
<jargonjustin> I see the package in the initial install, but not for the upgraded image
<superm1> well check whether the modules are loaded
<jargonjustin> Although "uname -r" says "2.6.22-14-generic" which is what I originally had
<superm1> and open mcc and check that the proper remote is set
<jargonjustin> lsmod shows lirc_i2c, lirc_dev and i2c_core, MCC has the Hauppange TV card set (I removed it and had it set it back up again as well)
<superm1> try irw
<superm1> and see if you can capture any button presses
<jargonjustin> Looks like /etc/lirc/lircd.conf is correct as well
<jargonjustin> Nothing from irw still
<superm1> okay well even though it was fine before, check the cable
<superm1> just to make sure nothing got jiggled in the process by accident
<superm1> i know those i2c cables are really finicky
<jargonjustin> The cable looks good, I plugged and unplugged to be sure, and the LED lights when it's partially plugged it (it has a blaster which I don't need / haven't tested)
<jargonjustin> Does the LiveCD support lirc?
<superm1> it does
<jargonjustin> I'll try booting off that and see if it works
<superm1> it has to (obviously) be configured for your remote
<superm1> but yeah
<jargonjustin> Thanks for the help by the way
<superm1> no prob
<jargonjustin> It doesn't seem to be working off of the live cd
<jargonjustin> I'm starting to think it didn't actually work before and maybe I just imagined it…
<jargonjustin> Any suggestions for other troubleshooting steps, or things that would be good to check if it hadn't worked before?
<superm1> the batteries in the remote :)
<jargonjustin> superm1: first thing I checked :-)
<jargonjustin> Alright, thanks for the help
<hansoffate-lapto> how do i tell if my card is set for opengl?
<MythbuntuGuest75> mythbuntu requires a front and backed to function correct?
<hansoffate-lapto> uhh,
<mog__> doesn't mythbuntu use /etc/network/interfaces ?
<blkorpheus> updates broke frontend
<blkorpheus> frontend
<squish102> i didnt realise ppl did updates once they had a running mythtv
<squish102> ive stopped updates as i am tired of fixing things after they get broken with updates
<blkorpheus> wow
<blkorpheus> /usr/bin/mythfrontend.real: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libmyth-0.20.2.so.0: undefined symbol: stat64
<blkorpheus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythtv/+bug/185108
<directhex|bsp> that bug report desperately needs version numbers for all related packages
<superm1> squish102, that is on hardy (development release)
<superm1> on a stable release updates should be safe
<Bastian> hi
<Bastian> what do i need to play dvd with the mythbuntu ?
<tgm4883_laptop> mythvideo
<tgm4883_laptop> err
<tgm4883_laptop> mythdvd?
<Bastian> these 2 pakages `
<Bastian> ?
<tgm4883_laptop> just mythdvd
<tgm4883_laptop> unless you want to play encrypted dvds
<tgm4883_laptop> then you will need an additional package
<Bastian> ok
<Bastian> which
<Bastian> ?
<tgm4883_laptop> libdvdcss2
<tgm4883_laptop> can be insalled from MCC
<thegodfather> hi guys
<tgm4883_laptop> hi
<Bastian> hi
<thegodfather> does Mario Limonciello IRC?
<thegodfather> i am hitting #185108
<thegodfather> i think it might be glibc related
<compy> will i386 builds work on my amd64
<Bastian> @ the start of mythbuntu my system are doing scaling die themepictures, is that right ?
<Bastian> because it takes a lot of time
<Bastian> and which resolution i should use ?
<Bastian> 1280x1024 ?
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, ping
<tgm4883_laptop> compy, yes
<tgm4883_laptop> Bastian, use whatever resolution your display supports
<tgm4883_laptop> thegodfather, he is in and out
<thegodfather> ok thanks
<thegodfather> glibc is fine..
<thegodfather> this is weird
<superm1> i'm here
<superm1> thegodfather,
<superm1> are you on amd64?
<thegodfather> superm1: no, i386
<thegodfather> superm1: i just added some info to #185108
<superm1> thegodfather, did you just upgrade a bunch of other packages too, or just myth?
<thegodfather> dist-upgrade from gutsy to hardy
<thegodfather> this bug could even be a kernel bug
<superm1> so was mine, and mine is fine (with all packages updated..)
<thegodfather> but i can reboot with an old kernel
<thegodfather> and see
<thegodfather> ok.. rebooting.. just need a few secs
<thegodfather> superm1: i can trigger the issue easily with mythtv-setup
<thegodfather> if i try to add a new card, it will scan for /dev/video and crash
<thegodfather> try that
<superm1> well the machine that i'm on doesn't have tuners unfortunately.
<thegodfather> the backend doesn't always crash if you have the option enabled to use a card on demand
<superm1> can you get a backtrace at all?
<thegodfather> yes i have a trace
<thegodfather> strace
<thegodfather> but it's of no use
<superm1> do you have apport-gtk installed?
<superm1> or apport-kde ?
<thegodfather> no, it's a very custom machine
<superm1> can you install apport?
<superm1> it will build a backtrace that is usable
<superm1> from debug symbols
<compy> would you guys recommend me installing mythbuntu i386 or i686 if i have amd64x2
<compy> ie, are there many problems w/ 64 bit mythtv users?
<tgm4883_laptop> compy, FYI, i686 is 32-bit
<tgm4883_laptop> you mean x86_64
<thegodfather> superm1: yes i know what apport is, and no, i don't plan to clutter that machine :)
<compy> tgm4883_laptop, oh hehe then yeah x86_64
<tgm4883_laptop> compy, i'd run 64-bit version
<compy> tgm4883_laptop, so you dont have any mythtv problems?
<superm1> thegodfather, well you can remove it when you're done, it would be really useful in this case to catch this issue
<superm1> since none of us can reproduce it in VMs or anything like that.
<tgm4883_laptop> currently though, im only running 32-bit to do a bug with ir blasting and the pvr-150, although that should be fixed by now
<tgm4883_laptop> im just too lazy to change it right nowo
<tgm4883_laptop> nope, no mythtv problems other than the ir blasting thing
<tgm4883_laptop> lirc was hanging and such
<tgm4883_laptop> what tuners do you have?
<compy> tgm4883_laptop, none currently, but when i buy one ill be sure it will work in 64 bit
<tgm4883_laptop> compy, SD or HD?
<thegodfather> superm1: it's not kernel related.. one thing less to worry about
<compy> sd?
<thegodfather> superm1: old kernel shows the same problem
<tgm4883_laptop> get a PVR-150 or a PVR-500
<tgm4883_laptop> although HD is great
<compy> i will want to do HD in the future
<compy> i dotn have a high def tv so its pointless at this point
<tgm4883_laptop> I suppose
<thegodfather> superm1: apport doesn't catch it
<superm1> hmm interesting
<thegodfather> superm1: dpkg - warning: downgrading libmyth-0.20 from 0.20.2+fixes15096-0ubuntu2 to 0.20.2-0ubuntu10.1.
<thegodfather> ^^^ this work
<thegodfather> any newer version of the library do crash
<superm1> well that's interesting.
<thegodfather> there can be 2 million reasons why it breaks
<thegodfather> mostlikely code in mythtv :)
<superm1> well let me diff the two source packages
<superm1> and see how much could have really cahnged
<thegodfather> so one test would be to rebuild the old source on top of the new toolchain
<thegodfather> and see if that's still ok
<superm1> can you try turning off upnp
<superm1> there is a whole bunch of upnp changes
<superm1> in the diff
<thegodfather> how do i do that?
<superm1> edit /etc/default/mythtv-backend
<thegodfather> i am not a real mythtv expert
<thegodfather> ok
<superm1> there is an area for extra args
<thegodfather> will they work for mythtv-setup as well?
<superm1> add --noupnp
<superm1> to it
<thegodfather> the backend is not running
<superm1> this is a frontend only box?
<thegodfather> this machine is both
<thegodfather> the backend crashes with the same error
<thegodfather> 19:54 < thegodfather> the backend doesn't always crash if you have the option enabled to use a card on demand
<superm1> okay hm
<thegodfather> brb...
<superm1> ls
<thegodfather> so will that config change affect mythtv-setup.real or not?
<superm1> well it changes something in sql
<superm1> so it potentially can affect mythtv-setup.real
<Daviey> Is this trunk?
<superm1> no its not
<superm1> its just -fixes, uploaded yesterday for a few small bug fixes
 * Daviey didn't know upnp was in -fixes :O
<superm1> yeah they bckported the entire thing from trunk
<superm1> at 0.20.2
<Daviey> awww, thats very un-myth to introduce whole new features into released versions
<Daviey> SD excemption ofc'
<superm1> well upnp was causing crashes
<superm1> in 0.20.1
<superm1> when someone had say a 360 on their network
<Daviey> two upnp 'servers'?
<superm1> beats me what it was
<superm1> but also my openwrt liked to fsck it up sometimes
<superm1> well diffing the two .orig.tar.gz's, nothing here looks crazy enough to cause these crashes
<superm1> very minor changes
<Daviey> odd
<superm1> thegodfather, can you ldd that libmyth
<superm1> and see if something is missing?
<superm1> Daviey, okay i tested the new iso you made
<superm1> appears to be working fine
<superm1> i dont see the issue thegodfather was having either
<superm1> but then again i dont have a tuner in this box
<superm1> so i cant put that option for using a card on demand
<thegodfather> superm1: nothing was missing. that was my first check
<superm1> thegodfather, hm
<superm1> the thing is that stat64, i thought came from glibc
<superm1> so that's just so bizarre
<thegodfather> superm1: it's there..
<thegodfather> let me upload the strace somewhere
<thegodfather> you will see tons of lstats64 before that one
<thegodfather> that was my second thought..
<thegodfather> and glibc is fine
<superm1> well the thing that also gets me, is k3b broke recently
<superm1> according to one of those bugs
<thegodfather> lack of stat64 would make the world come to a unpleasent end
<superm1> so it makes me think build-dependency that broke
<superm1> yes it would
<thegodfather> well check the build log?
<thegodfather> and diff it with the old one
<superm1> there has been a ton of changes on the build depends
<superm1> i can say that for sure
<_taz_> superm1 do you know of mythtv working with IPTV, specifically U-Verse from AT&T?
<superm1> no i can't say i do
<_taz_> this could suck :)
<superm1> i can't say i dont either though :)
<TazgodX> im switching from comcast digital cable to AT&T U-Verse very shortly and my mythbox might be useless
<fabbione> stupid adsl
<TazgodX> hmmm, what kind of host name is that tgm4883?
<thegodfather> superm1: did you try to talk to Marillat?
<superm1> thegodfather, our package is significantly different than his nowadays
<thegodfather> his library segfaults the same way
<superm1> thegodfather, on a debian box?
<superm1> or on hardy?
<thegodfather> on hardy
<thegodfather> i don't have debian here
<superm1> see that's why i'm thinking another library that we depend on is doing it
<thegodfather> superm1: look for the code that opens /dev/video...
<superm1> if this was only happening in the frontend, i'd say take off mythmusic, because there is a libmp5v2 transition going on
<thegodfather> shouldn't be too hard to spot
<superm1> but since its with video devices in the backend...
<superm1> *mp4
<thegodfather> and -setup...
<thegodfather> not just the backend
<thegodfather> oh good... the mercurial repo of v4l-dvb + hvr3000 patch starts to work decently
<thegodfather> at least dvb-s, dvb-t and analog..
<thegodfather> radio is still flacky
<wek> I have some trouble with the xmltv. I adde xmltv as videosource , then connected it to my two dvb cards in the input connections. Then I added the xmltv id via mythweb into the channels. After doing mythfilldatabase --manual, the xmltv asks me for callsign,channelid,... and creates new channels. I searched for mythtv and xmltv tutorials on the net but did not find any. Help appreciated. wek: Well I guess i should aska question: Which channels
<wek>  do I need to delete? Is there any sense of unclicking the dvb epg data tickbox at the end in mythweb?
<trimeta> Anyone know how the UPnP/DLNA stuff works? In particular, where do I put my music on my Mythbuntu box such that it will be shared?
<wek> trimeta: Shared via which protocol: samba?
<trimeta> No, UPnP.
<trimeta> I've got Samba sharing working.
<trimeta> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Talk:UPnP
<trimeta> Wait, not the talk page.
<trimeta> But you get the idea.
<tgm4883> TazgodX, huh?
<tgm4883> oh, thats the default one for the space station
<tgm4883> we get pretty good connection up here, but no ipv4
<superm1> tgm4883, oh is that why your build took so long?
<tgm4883> heh, yep
<tgm4883> it's a wireless connection, so we have to deal with solar flares
<tgm4883> and sun spots
<superm1> it all makes sense now
<tgm4883> now you know why I can't get cable anymore ;)
<tgm4883_laptop> Any alpha testers around?
<rinaldi_> hi i set a program to record earlier and it finished 30 mins ago. however when i go to view my recording through the frontend via media library > watch recordings i can only see a few of my previous recordings. the program i recorded is definitly in var/lib/mythtv/recordings . is there anything i have missed out?
<MythbuntuGuest79> pvr-500, vlc, clock gap. Anyone know how to fix?
<MythbuntuGuest79> Anyone even awake?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-01-23
<jduggan> WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1280x720"; removing.
<jduggan> a config that worked for 720p for months has stopped working, i think after an update
<jduggan> someone like to hint what to look at?
<blkorpheus> you running hardy?
<blkorpheus> there were updates in hardy that broke myth
<jduggan> im running the trunk builds in whatever the standard mythbuntu distro ships
<jduggan> i dont generally use ubuntu, so i dont follow the release names
<jduggan> trunk builds are mythtv only i believe, they shouldnt affect xorg
<jduggan> eb http://weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org/mythbuntu-trunk/ubuntu gutsy mu
<jduggan> ltiverse universe restricted main
<jduggan> ^using that repo
<blkorpheus> my only point was update to myth
<blkorpheus> if the development ubuntu use trunk, then there you have it
<jduggan> erm, this is xorg not myth
<jduggan> myth works great, xorg wont get the right res :)
<jduggan> unless mythbuntu's repo is messing with xorg in its myth packages ;)
<jduggan> also, do you know if mythappearance is in the trunk builds
<blkorpheus> no, but there has been updates to xorg
<blkorpheus> they prevented me from logining in
<blkorpheus> loggin in
<blkorpheus> had to recompile my nvidia driver
<jduggan> hmm, my nvidia driver is working fine, perhaps i should try and find an update :)
<jduggan> as for mythappearance, any ideas how i can get that in mythbuntu?
<blkorpheus> I never said my driver had an issue
<jduggan> (without cheking it out of svn etc
<blkorpheus> all i said was I recompiled it
<blkorpheus> my issue then vanished
<jduggan> well if it worked fine, it wouldnt require a recompile ;)
<Lynet> It might have been for fun.
<Lynet> ..or he used to use Gentoo and misses it.
<jduggan> yea, like them people that throw themselves out of planes
<blkorpheus> omg
<jduggan> :P
<Lynet> ;-p
<Lynet> Anyway. Anyone know why my pvr-500 is producing mpeg2-files that makes vlc stutter?
<tgm4883_laptop> to get mythappearance into mythbuntu you will need to file a needs packaging bug against mythbuntu
<jduggan> tgm4883_laptop: nice one, i take it i can do this from the mythbuntu.org website
<tgm4883_laptop> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<tgm4883_laptop> sec
<blkorpheus> bug #185108
<squish102> how do i make home dirs visible in apache? (~/public_html) will i screw up mythweb?
<jduggan> already filed?
<superm1> blkorpheus, you are getting it too?
<jduggan> squish102: provided you load mod_userdir just Put UserDir public_html in your apache config
<jduggan> if youre using packaged apache you probably wont need to worry about mod_userdir
<jduggan> it'll be loaded
<tgm4883_laptop> !bug 185108
<jduggan> i dont use mythweb, but i cant see any issues arising from doing so
<Lynet> mythweb lives under /mythweb/ and not in the web root, so it shouldn't cause problems.
<squish102> kinda wired because my httpd.conf is empty (first time on ubuntu)
<blkorpheus> superm1, yup, I feel better knowing you too :)
<superm1> blkorpheus, well i dont unfortunately
<superm1> been looking to  find the cause though
<superm1> because thegodfather has it happening
<superm1> i've tried to reproduce in a virtual machine with the new builds as well as with a hardy frontend
<superm1> cant unfortunately
<blkorpheus> the libs and the frontend version do not match from what I could discern from the flame I got in #mythtv-users
<superm1> that is not the case, they were built together
<superm1> do you have a good strace or apport report that we could look at?
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, are you able to VNC into your hardy mythbuntu machine?
<superm1> well it's a vm
<superm1> so
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> I think there may be a bug in it
<tgm4883_laptop> i enabled the vnc service
<tgm4883_laptop> couldn't vnc in
<tgm4883_laptop> rebooted
<superm1> how long is your password
<tgm4883_laptop> still cant
<tgm4883_laptop> 6 chars
<superm1> is that the minimum?
 * tgm4883_laptop shrugs
<tgm4883_laptop> yea, 6 is min
<tgm4883_laptop> oh F, never mind
<tgm4883_laptop> It helps that if you have a different user name on the target system to actually tell vnc to use that username
<superm1> ah
<superm1> okay brb i need to setup a second SSID on openwrt
<tgm4883_laptop> then you need to seed the torrent
<blkorpheus> arrgghh my frontend
<blkorpheus> :(
<tgm4883_laptop> interesting
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, i think the fglrx driver blew up my system
<superm1> wouldn't be the first time
 * tgm4883_laptop is going to rip it out and go with onboard video
<tgm4883_laptop> there, gone
<tgm4883_laptop> and it only sparked a few times
<tgm4883_laptop> i was pretty quick at removing it that time
<tgm4883_laptop> didn't shock myself once
<tgm4883_laptop> I still think they need to work out the plug and play, it shouldn't shock you at all when you remove a piece of hardware
<dpantke> Is there any way of upgrading from a standard ubuntu Gutsy load to mythbuntu (gaining autologin, etc)?
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> There is even instructions on how to do it
<dpantke> The documentation I keep looking at sends me in circles. Where's this doc at?
<tgm4883_laptop> what doc are you looking at?
<superm1> dpantke, take a look at mythbuntu.org/existing-ubuntu
<lime4x4> When installing mythbuntu on a motherboard with a built in geforce 7150 should i configure the tv output at setup or after installing mythbuntu?
<MythbuntuGuest94> Is superm1 online?
<MythbuntuGuest94> I have successfully linked a front/backend install to a freenas server. I can see that my MP3's are available and can be seen. I have no sound via the onboard motherboard sound port via headphones. any suggestions on what to try?
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest94, check it outside of mythtv
<MythbuntuGuest94> thaks
<jduggan> 2008-01-23 02:07:04.765 Unable to configure plugin 'mythvideo': not initialized
<jduggan> /usr/lib/mythtv/plugins/libmythvideo.so: undefined symbol: _ZN18ConfigurationGroup6byNameE7QString
<jduggan> anyone else seeing this in the trunk repo?
<jduggan> that error was fixed in a mythvideo update
<jduggan> pls ignore
<jduggan> :)
<blkorpheus> hope the update fixed the frontend
<blkorpheus> bug 185108
<blkorpheus> !bug 185108
<jduggan> im not seeing that bug
<jduggan> is that in stable, or trunk?
<blkorpheus> I believe trunk
<blkorpheus> as I'm using Hardy
<blkorpheus> sorry for the delay, I'm trying to fix it myself
<tgm4883_laptop> actually, it's probably stable
<blkorpheus> true
<blkorpheus> but the libs got an update
<blkorpheus> it starts up
<blkorpheus> then fails
<blkorpheus> the backend is still recording and working as normal
<superm1> interesting.  that stat64 issue is showing up again in mytharchive build
<superm1> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/11491264/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-i386.mythplugins_0.20.2%2Bfixes15096-0ubuntu3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<zero> guten morgen allerseits
<zero> or is this channel mainly english, than a good morning :)
<thegodfather> morning guys
<thegodfather> superm1: ping?
<superm1> thegodfather, hey
<thegodfather> hey dude
<thegodfather> do you use dvb-s in your setup?
<superm1> mythplugins is FTBFS due to stat64 problems too
<superm1> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/11491264/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-i386.mythplugins_0.20.2%2Bfixes15096-0ubuntu3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<superm1> i dont in my setup no
<thegodfather> do you know anybody that does?
<thegodfather> i am having issues with the LNB settings
<thegodfather> i believe it's a DB bug
<superm1> Daviey may
<superm1> but i'm not positive
<thegodfather> feeeehe
<thegodfather> http://www.mythtv.org/pipermail/mythtv-commits/2007-August/031242.html
<superm1> well cant you just modify that by hand for now in the DB if thats the case?
<thegodfather> yeah i could.. assuming i can find the value to change
<superm1> but why that would suddenly show up now isnt explained
<thegodfather> because i didn't have a kernel driver that did support diseqc before yesterday
<thegodfather> i know it works.. scan blabla from dvb-utils works just fine
<superm1> but didn't rolling back to the old libmyth resolve things?
<thegodfather> this is a differnt problem
<thegodfather> don't get confused
<thegodfather> rolling back libmythtv did fix the crash
<thegodfather> this is a selection issue from the DB
<superm1> oh okay, i'm still thinking about the crash and looking into that :)
<superm1> (which is looking like something in the newer binutils at this point)
<thegodfather> but if you don't know how dvb-s works, i doubt you can understand the problem
<superm1> yeah i've never dealt with dvb-s myself
<superm1> as i'm in the US
<superm1> and dont do FTA
<camelreef> good morning in GMT
<superm1> thegodfather, okay good news
<superm1> thegodfather, i rebuilt (locally) that same mythtv checkout and mythplugins built against it without the stat64 problems
<superm1> i suspect that rebuilding both again on the buildds will solve things then
<thegodfather> before you do that..
<superm1> ya?
<thegodfather> compare the buildd log with the local one
<thegodfather> check for different version of packages
<superm1> well my pbuilder was set to grab newest stuff from the archive
<thegodfather> try to pinpoint where the breakage happened
<superm1> i suspect it was in kdelibs
<superm1> because that got updated right after the build
<superm1> (the last build that is)
<thegodfather> ok, check it again
<thegodfather> make sure
<thegodfather> if there are binaries that did break other runtime binaries
<thegodfather> we need to go and look at everything that was built with that broken binary
<camelreef> Hi Mario !
<superm1> good mornin
<thegodfather> there might be tons of other packages that are broken the same way
<superm1> k3b was one of them for at least one person
<superm1> well and look at it this way, mythplugins would not build in my pbuilder or on the buildd with the first myth build that had the stat64 issue you had
<camelreef> I see that 8.04 is still on 0.20.2
<superm1> i rebuilt myth locally, and it does build, so i think this is a safe bet to say that was the issue
<superm1> camelreef, yeah we are debating on flipping the switch at the end of the month
<camelreef> oooh
<superm1> but i'm a bit wary because there are still 157 pending bugs open upstream
<camelreef> I have on Q regarding the trunk weeklies
<superm1> targeted towards 0.21
<thegodfather> superm1: you have a reproducible test case for a bug
<camelreef> are those build like the release packages?
<thegodfather> superm1: you need to pin it down
<camelreef> like names, nomenclature, etc ?
<superm1> camelreef, identically
<thegodfather> superm1: if it is a problem like you describe, there might be other package affected by a wrong build
<camelreef> so they would upgrade gracefully to a 8.04 release, then
<superm1> in the ideal world yes
<camelreef> are we in such a World ?
<camelreef> ;o)
<superm1> we'll see :)
<camelreef> I'm trying to decide wether I want to switch to trunk or not
<superm1> well the thing is that upstream they are shooting to be ready by next month or so
<superm1> for 0.21
<camelreef> ok
<camelreef> I'll wait, then
<camelreef> other topic
<superm1> but if they slip on that, it will be quite a wreck of havoc for us if we are at that release already
<camelreef> do you have any impact on v4l-dvb drivers included in the kernel ?
<superm1> no more than you would
<camelreef> ah
<camelreef> I've been following and documenting the Nova-T-500 stuff
<camelreef> on list and on the wiki
<superm1> regarding the firmware for it?
<camelreef> firmware and a few off tree patches
<superm1> any idea on the licensing for the firmware?
<camelreef> I'm pushing for a review of those last patches
<superm1> well sending an email to the kernel team's ML is the best way to get those sorts of things included i've noticed
<camelreef> firmware is hairy, but I would like to know where to ask about the inclusion of the latest v4l-dvb tree with eventual additional patches
<superm1> they are already at a feature freeze on the kernel
<superm1> so i'm not sure getting a new v4l-dvb tree is gonna happen
<superm1> but if the patches fix things
<camelreef> the nova-t-500 is a pretty attractive DVB-T board, and it would be nice to support it out of the box now that it is 99.9% stable
<superm1> def agree there
<camelreef> especially 2 tuners with the new mux multirec feature of 0.21
<superm1> yeah that's probably why you want to move to trunk eh?
<camelreef> that, and other things
<superm1> i've been debating myself for that same reason :)
<camelreef> plus the fact that the nice themes these days only track0.21
<superm1> what themes are these that you are referring to?
<superm1> still have a week or two that they can be added to apt possibly
<camelreef> MePo - http://home.comcast.net/~zdzisekg/screenshots.html
<superm1> can't do that one unfortunately due to licensing problems
<camelreef> I'm using an old version of this one
<superm1> on the artwork he uses
<camelreef> Glass-wide - http://www.mythtvthemes.co.uk/glasswide.shtml
<superm1> that's in hardy
<camelreef> Metallurgy - http://miffteevee.co.uk/themes/metallurgy.html
<camelreef> coool
<camelreef> you guys are doing a hell of a work there
<superm1> stuarta got metallurgy done
<superm1> cool
 * camelreef is a happy guy, then !
<superm1> oh wait
<superm1> "unfinished preview"
<superm1> not done yet :)
<camelreef> I'll check on the kernel ML about the patches
<camelreef> and as for the themes, I can still do them manually
<camelreef> like we've never used any beta stuff ;o)
<superm1> take a look at http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=mythtv-theme&searchon=names&subword=1&version=hardy&release=all
<camelreef> .01 releases and Beta Google
<superm1> you can see everything that is available now in hardy theme wise from apt
<camelreef> K
<camelreef> nice
<camelreef> I'm crossing my fingers for the 0.21 timing, then
<superm1> problem is that Ubuntu's feature freeze is Feb 14
<superm1> so after that its a bit rough getting newer stuff in
<camelreef> any hope of having 0.21/0.21-fixes in your repos if it doesn't make it in Ubuntu proper ?
<superm1> it will be there for sure
<superm1> but i would really prefer to make it to archive.ubuntu.com
<superm1> most people dont even know about the mythbuntu repos
<camelreef> I'm already tracking 0.20.2-fixes from you guys
<camelreef> K, so all is not lost for those who know how to read and use Google !
<superm1> haha
<superm1> yeah
<camelreef> the Flash stuff in Mythweb is tempting too, as I record mostly kid stuff and this would be nice to have when travelling
<camelreef> nothing like a Dora to get a bit of quiet time
<camelreef> and kids don;t care if it's ugly and pstage stamp-sized
<superm1> yeah
<camelreef> thanks much, have a great day
<camelreef> and keep it up, greatly appreciated !
<superm1> good day to you too :)
<thegodfather> feh
<thegodfather> ok.. i got LNB selection to work with an awesome workaround
<thegodfather> so it's a bug in the DB
<thegodfather> bah...
<thegodfather> doesn't work
<blkorpheus> /usr/bin/mythfrontend.real: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libmyth-0.20.2.so.0: undefined symbol: stat64
<jduggan> im not getting that error
<blkorpheus> arggghh
<blkorpheus> must be a hardy thing :(
<blkorpheus> what does that error mean in english?
<directhex|bsp> blkorpheus, it means mythfrontend wants access to a particular method or property in /usr/lib/libmyth-0.20.2.so.0 which isn't in there
<directhex|bsp> blkorpheus, because mythfrontend was compiled against a different, incompatible version of the library
<zero_> may I interrupt you?
<zero_> I'm pretty new tu mythtv and have some questions
<zero_> mainly about the voip-client
<zero_> I get "no open connections"
<zero_> does this mean my nat is not configured correctly?
<zero_> sorry, but is everyone at lunch?
<zero_> :)
<directhex|bsp> not many people use mythphone
<zero_> :) ok, that's an answer.
<zero_> maybe the information module is more often used?
<MythbuntuGuest29> hello together
<MythbuntuGuest29> hav a problem installing mythbuntu and can't find any help
<MythbuntuGuest29> tried everything
<jduggan> obviously didnt try waiting ;)
<rhpot1991_laptop> or asking
<blkorpheus> well the updates fixed the frontend
<blkorpheus> but broke it somehow as well
<blkorpheus> when the frontend starts itnow goes to the pictures folder?
<blkorpheus> and I have to escape to get back to the main menu
<blkorpheus> the frontend no longer accepts remote commands either
<superm1> blkorpheus, try taking out any dvds
<superm1> or cds in the drives
<blkorpheus> got the remote working again
<blkorpheus> ejected my cds
<blkorpheus> trying frontend now
<blkorpheus> still starting in photo browser mode
<blkorpheus> weird
<blkorpheus> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4191648#post4191648
<superm1> any usb drives plugged in?
<blkorpheus> yes
<superm1> try taking those out
<blkorpheus> unhooked
<blkorpheus> retying
<blkorpheus> trying
<superm1> there is a setting in the frontend for this behvaior
<blkorpheus> I'm now guessing that
<blkorpheus> it worked!
<blkorpheus> thx superman
<blkorpheus> now to change the settings
<blkorpheus> sort of like how the removable media options in gnome
<superm1> yeah
<blkorpheus> ok
<blkorpheus> glad this got fixed asap, thx!
<superm1> no problem.  wish i knew why the first build got so messed up in the linking in the first place though :)
<blkorpheus> now if we can help that other fella on the forum with thesame issue?
<blkorpheus> I just try to do my part and report mishaps
<superm1> that's another known issue with launchpad
<superm1> its fix has been committed and should be released with launchpad's upcoming new release
<blkorpheus> yeah, i did not recognize that was you on the bug page telling me to use apport
<superm1> so the next weekly builds should take care of it
<blkorpheus> apport just did not pick up the failed start of mythfrontend
<superm1> that's so bizarre.  it seems to catch *everything* for me, even stuff that isn't packaged
<blkorpheus> "path to import images from"
<blkorpheus> has the cdroms and /media/usb
<blkorpheus> but no option to tell it to go to the photo viewer?
<blkorpheus> Should I just blank that line?
<superm1> i'm honestly not sure the appropriate option
<superm1> you'll have to play with it a bit
<blkorpheus> it seems for now the frontend will not stop this behavior so long as removable media is mounted
<blkorpheus> lookingto thebackend
<rhpot1991_laptop> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<blkorpheus> I don't recall having to have no removable media in the drive before I started mythtv prior to these updates?
<Bastian7_10> hi
<Bastian7_10> where can i change die language of mythbuntu, on the desktop the language is germen, but in den media center i had englisch
<laga> so, someone wants to know where to set the language to german?
<tgm4883_laptop> Bastian7_10 does
 * laga wakes up his master backend
 * laga waits for his master backend to finish a file system check
<laga> zubehör/konfiguration -> konfiguration -> erscheinungsbild AKA settings -> settings -> appearance
<laga> or something like that
<laga> don't have the exact wording for the english one handy
<Bastian7_10> auf deutsch ist schon gut :)
<lime4x4> odd problem i installed mythtv on my gutsy boxn i reboot the gusty box it wants to go thru the entire mythtv setup anyway to fix that?
<lime4x4> just the front-end
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-01-24
<squish102> what is the best tool to take my dvd's and make them xvids so i can view them from mythtv and that they dont take too much space
<lime4x4> is there a trick to get a nvidia  geforce 7150
<lime4x4> too work
<tgm4883_laptop> um, install the drivers?
<lime4x4> i tried selecting restricted drivers and it still wants to use the vesa drivers
<lime4x4> the video gpu is built into the board with dvi,vga and hdmi output
<tgm4883_laptop> strange
<lime4x4> this is the board i'm using http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813188021
<lime4x4> i guess my next step is to try and install envy
<tgm4883_laptop> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<lime4x4> i tried using the restricted drivers and there not installing
<lime4x4> i went with that board cause it uses a nvidia chipset
<lime4x4> and built in video
<lime4x4> I just don't know why the restricted drivers aren't being installed/used
<blkorpheus> ppl really have a difficult time installing the nvidia drivers from nvidia huh?
<blkorpheus> its really simple
<lime4x4> not really i have a gutsy box with dual geforce pci-e cards in sli mode and the restricted driver manager worked like a charm
<blkorpheus> what do you mean not really, never said the restricted manager would not or does not work
<blkorpheus> the nvidia drivers from the site, work better
<lime4x4> it was in reference to your first post
<blkorpheus> because they generally are newer than those in the repos
<blkorpheus> the latest nvidia driver has a lot of fixes for compiz and whatnot
<blkorpheus> eom
<lime4x4> well i guess i will try and install the drivers from nvidia's site and c what happens
<lime4x4> is 169.09 the latest version?
<lime4x4> since my board uses a geforce 7150 should i install the legacy driver's instead?
<compy> is it better to rip to .vob or .iso
<eddan> When booting from the 7.10 cd, I've tried both normal install and safe graphics mode. But after some loading (including a mythtv boot screen), I'm suddenly stuck at in easybox with (initramfs) as prompt. Can I somehow disable the fancy mythtv boot screen so I can see what actually happens before it stops?
<eddan> oh, it's busybox, not easybox :)
<eddan> Is the alternative (text-mode) installer available for mythbuntu or is that ubuntu only?
<laga> there's not text-mode installer for mythbuntu. you can just use the the alternative ubuntu installer and add mythbuntu later
<eddan> ok... There's no drawbacks to that approach?
<eddan> I mean, besides that I need to use a text-mode installer.
<laga> well, since you want to do that it's not exactly a drawback .)
<laga> um
<laga> i think you won't get the mythbuntu mythtv theme that way
<laga> but i wouldn't worry about that :)
<jduggan> just install blootube :)
<eddan> Hope I can skip kde (or gnome) during the install, total bloatware imho.
 * laga not sure
<laga> you don't get them if you do a server install, though
<laga> but just try it :)
<eddan> hang on
<eddan> Hmm, I have a scsi cd-rom drive, do I need to pass some parameters to enable scsi support or something? So annoying that I don't get to see any error messages. ctrl+alt+f1 just shows Loading...
<jduggan> dont know for sure but you may be able to pass nosplash as a boot option to stop the mythbuntu splash cscreen
<eddan> jduggan: ah, will try.
<eddan> nope, still got the splash screen.. I hit F6 and added "nosplash" in the end.
<eddan> s/in/at
<eddan> Ok, trying the text-mode installer now
<Rimers> hi guys
<Rimers> anyone got a nice sugestion as to what filesystem i should use for my new 500gb disk in my mythbuntu system?
<Rimers> i want it to be nice, fast and reliable
<Rimers> anyone??
<directhex|work> Rimers, use ext3 for system partitions, xfs for recordings
<directhex|work> Rimers, that's general best practice
<Rimers> okay, thanks :) got my system partition sorted allready :) thanks
<directhex|work> xfs is acceptable for system partitions if you feel daring, and/or have a big expensive support contract with sgi
 * Viaken has never known XFS to be that unstable.
<mindframe-> Viaken, it doesn't handle power loss well, as I recently learned.
<mindframe-> other than that it's fantastic
<rhpot1991_laptop> xfs on a usb drive mounted incorrectly can give you a heck of a headache
<rhpot1991_laptop> had it corrupting the FS every time it would power down
<Viaken> Ah. Might be why I haven't had troubles. My UPSs work fairly well.
<rhpot1991_laptop> is it a usb drive, or an internal one?
<Viaken> I use it on internal drives.
<rhpot1991_laptop> try running the check/repair utilities on it, should be able to recover
<dwf_starband> am i supposed to have a mythtv user?
<dwf_starband> mythfilldatabase stoped working for me about the beginning of the year, I havent had time to mess with it till now, I was googeling about it and one guy said he was able to get it to run by loging in as the mythtv user, but i dont have a mythtv user, should i?
<dwf_starband> and if i do, does the password matter? or will i need to change it somewhere as well?
<rhpot1991_laptop> try running it by hand with whatever user you use on that box
<dwf_starband> mythfilldatabase?
<rhpot1991_laptop> yep
<rhpot1991_laptop> hopefully it will give you some sort of hint as to what the problem is
<dwf_starband> i just get errors, "failed writing http request: bad file descriptor"
<dwf_starband> http request sent, awaiting response... 401 unauthorized
<rhpot1991_laptop> is your SD account active?
<dwf_starband> yeah
<rhpot1991_laptop> http://forums.schedulesdirect.org/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=358
<superm1> keescook, you around?
<superm1> keescook, rtg was saying you have a patch from upstream that will resolve unionfs with nfs issues.  laga was interested in testing it with mythbuntu-diskless stuff if you can point him at
 * laga idling
<Lossif> Hey guys, I am having an issue with my mythbuntu livecd...
<Lossif> It keeps freezing on the install, locking up at the:
<Lossif> * Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)
<superm1> odds are it's not freezing
<superm1> but that X isn't coming up
<superm1> hit ctrl alt f1
<superm1> and you can look at the logs in /var/log
<Lossif> well... now that you mention it when I use the live cd for 7.04
<rhpot1991_laptop> bad burn maybe, is there any sort of disc check built in?
<Lossif> it mentions that the xserver is not coming up
<Lossif> or something
<Lossif> now... I just installed a new graphics card...
<Lossif> when I tried to use the vga out on the motherboard
<Lossif> it would not go much past the install menu
<Lossif> then the monitors would blank and they would give me their default error msg
<Lossif> so I stuck in a card with a dvi and it got further, but  not much
<Lossif> I found this regarding it
<Lossif> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-590132.html
<Lossif> but... they talk about ATI cards and I have an asus nvidia card
<Lossif> superm1: you were correct it was not frozen
<Lossif> rhpot1991_laptop: I check the disc already and it passed
<grndslm> i need help... I can't seem to get mythtv working anymore as it looks like there's some kinda hard drive issue with my /archive directory that is stores all recorded shows onto a separate hard drive that has LVM... here's all pertinent info:  http://pastebin.ca/871140
<superm1> Lossif, well so try safe graphics mode
<superm1> on your card(s)
<superm1> and see if you have more luck there
<Lossif> just did
<Lossif> and no such luck
<superm1> alternatively you can try the 8.04 alpha disk
<superm1> and see if it gets further (and has better support for your card)
<Lossif> hmm
<Lossif> is there any know issue with mythbuntu and PCI express cards?
<superm1> well not pcie cards in particular
<superm1> i use one myself :)
<Lossif> I wouldn't think so either... and this is a 2 year old card so I would have assumed it would be supported as well
<Lossif> but when I checked the log like you suggested
<Lossif> it said that there was no display
<Lossif> and that vesa had not been loaded
<superm1> well you can try to tweak the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<superm1> see if it was just a funny installation
<superm1> or even better you can install a restricted driver
<Lossif> I am booting off of a livecd
<superm1> in command line
<superm1> yeah its still there
<superm1> even though its a livecd
<Lossif> sorry, I forgot to mention I am a complete noob
<superm1> Lossif, :)
<superm1> Lossif, okay so is this an nvidia or ati card?
<superm1> you said ati right?
<Lossif> nvidia
<superm1> okay what series?
<Lossif> I heard ati was flakey with linux
<superm1> 5,6,7,8?
<Lossif> 6200
<superm1> okay install nvidia-glx-new
<superm1> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<Lossif> one sec
<superm1> and then you can edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf (sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf)
<Lossif> started it to reboot
<superm1> and change the line referrering to vesa to "nvidia"
<superm1> after you do that, you can try to restart gdm
<superm1> via
<superm1> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Lossif> huh... that actually doesn't seem too to difficult
<superm1> well if it works, that would be spectacular, and a solution for a lot of people that run into this
<superm1> so the kernel modules are shipped, so its possible this will just "work" out fine
<Lossif> ok it stopepd the gnome display manager
<Lossif> but it failed to start
<superm1> check the log again
<superm1> and see
<Lossif> I just did it again... and it said it started the gnome display manager
<lime4x4> I can't install the restricted drivers for a nvidia 7150 card when i do my screen goes to 860x640 resolution and if i try to enable a higher res my screen gets all fuzzy and unreadable
<tgm4883_laptop> lime4x4, what kind of tv?
<lime4x4> it's a 51 inch widescreen i'm connecting the pc to the tv thru a dvi cable
<lime4x4> but it also does the samething on a 19 inch lcd panel
<Seeker`> how does the "mute" work in myth? (i.e. which channel does it control?)
<Seeker`> because when I press mute, I can still hear sound playing quietly
<tgm4883_laptop> seeker i believe it is a program mute
<tgm4883_laptop> although im not real sure as i always just use the tv mute
<Seeker`> looking at alsamixer, it sets the PCM channel to '0'
<Seeker`> but I have to mute the PCM channel to actually stop all sound
<lime4x4> i went with a htpc motherboard with the nvidia onboard videovga,hdmi and dvi
<tgm4883_laptop> on a side note, why would you use mute?
<Seeker`> tgm4883_laptop: Because it can be useful to silence the TV
<tgm4883_laptop> but why would you want to silence the tv?  I mean, if you get a phone call or something i can see needing it quiet, but you wouldn't want to miss the program so why not pause?
<Lossif> comercials
<tgm4883_laptop> this is a serious question, as i have wondered why we still have mute buttons
<tgm4883_laptop> Lossif, you guys watch commercials/
<tgm4883_laptop> ?
<Lossif> well... if you watch tv in real time ever
<Seeker`> because I usually have the TV on as background noise while I'm working, so I'm not bothered about missing it, but i would like it to be quiet
<tgm4883_laptop> whats this real time thing?
<Lossif> hah hah
<tgm4883_laptop> Seeker`, now i'm really confused
<tgm4883_laptop> you want background noise, but you want to mute it?
<Seeker`> tgm4883_laptop: If I get a call etc. I want it to be quiet
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<Lossif> heck my grandfather has a tv with a "zoom" button...
<Lossif> talk about useless
<tgm4883_laptop> well, i must admit that the zoom feature isn't entirelly useless
<laga> there are some uses for that, but this channel is supposed to be family-friendly
<tgm4883_laptop> for instance, I have direct tv and have to use a pvr150 to get my channels
<tgm4883_laptop> some programs are broadcast in 16:9, although when they come in they are 4:3 (black bars on the top and bottom)
<tgm4883_laptop> so zooming that fixes the issue for my widescreen tv's
<Lossif> well I don't mean zoom to full or widescreen
<Lossif> he has a  2:3 format tv
<tgm4883_laptop> you mean the zoom way in feature
<tgm4883_laptop> like zoom x10
<Lossif> yep
<Lossif> it just zooms in
<tgm4883_laptop> it's so you can get closeups of nipples in porn
<laga> "those are some delicious 60 pixels"
<tgm4883_laptop> thats exactly what it is for, i'm 95% sure of it
<Lossif> well it just makes an already fuzzy picture
<Lossif> even fuzzier
<tgm4883_laptop> there are a couple features of the dvd spec specifically for the porn industry
<Lossif> if I can get regular ubuntu 7.10 to work
<Lossif> how hard is it to get mythtv to work as a front/backend?
<Lossif> or would you recomend just going with alpha 8.04?
<blkorpheus> Lossif, what is your particular question, I don't understand what you are trying to accomplish
<Lossif> I am having video issues that seem to be only popping with the mythbuntu 7.04
<blkorpheus> oh
<Lossif> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-590132.html
<blkorpheus> well do you want a dedicated frontend or a complete machine with mythtv?
<blkorpheus> I'd upgraded to 7.10
<blkorpheus> I'd upgrad to 7.10
<blkorpheus> I'd upgrade to 7.10
<Lossif> alls I care about is mythtv
<Lossif> don't care to much about having a fully running operating system
<blkorpheus> ok, well just upgrade your mythbuntu box to 7.10
<blkorpheus> but there may be more to your issue than just the version
<blkorpheus> did it ever work correctly?
<Lossif> yes it did
<Lossif> then I just put in a new graphics card...
<Lossif> and the card works fine
<Lossif> tested it in a windows box
<blkorpheus> there is your "problem" there
<blkorpheus> whocares what it does in windows?
<blkorpheus> you have to make sure in works in Linux
<Lossif> well... it is an old 6200 nvidia card
<Lossif> asus
<blkorpheus> should work fine
<blkorpheus> if you can
<blkorpheus> install the driver from nvidias site
<blkorpheus> I have a 6200
<blkorpheus> works better withthe drivers from Nvidia
<blkorpheus> I have not used ubuntu's packaged drivers since they started with the restricted manager stuff
<Lossif> how do you do that automitcally with a livecd?
<Lossif> I can't even get the live cd to get past the "* Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)"
<Lossif> it goes to the menu
<Lossif> brings up the mythbuntu load screen
<rhpot1991_laptop> blkorpheus: strange, I use the ubuntu drivers on my 6200 just fine
<rhpot1991_laptop> nvidia drivers are easy as cake compared to the hell that is ati drivers
<Lossif> the cylon bar runs across for a bit
<MythbuntuGuest87> hi all
<Lossif> then brings up this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3843/
<MythbuntuGuest87> looking to setup mythbuntu box with blu ray and hd dvd playback is it possible?
<Lossif> superm1 had me load the nvidia drivers then restart the gdm...
<Lossif> but I didn't know where to go from there
<MythbuntuGuest87> can mythbuntu playback blu ray disks
<laga> MythbuntuGuest87: if you can play bluray/hd dvd on linux, you can play them in mythbuntu
<laga> usually
<MythbuntuGuest87> what about 1080p output no reduction in picture Q
<ravennium> anyone awake? I kinda fucked up my mythsystem... is it possible to edit xorg.conf anyway in the safe mode?
<ravennium> need to remove EDID lines....
<rhpot1991_laptop> ravennium: /etc/X11/xorg.conf is where its at
<ravennium> i can't "access" it
<rhpot1991_laptop> sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rhpot1991_laptop> ?
<ravennium> what's the vi?
<laga> if you have to ask
<laga> use nano
<ravennium> ok, how to exit vi... it says "/etc/x11/xorg.conf" [New Directory]
<ravennium> on the bottom
<rhpot1991_laptop> :q!
<rhpot1991_laptop> type that
<rhpot1991_laptop> capitol X too
<rhpot1991_laptop> in X11, thats why its saying new dir
<rhpot1991_laptop> and use nano like laga said
<ravennium> hmm...
<ravennium> ok I typed sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and still the fucker says New File
<ravennium> nope
<ravennium> misspelled...
<ravennium> still a noob... but this x to X is tooooooooo embarassing...
<ravennium> okay now that you're awake... my problem is that when I connect my samsung Full HD lcd with DVI->HDMI straight to display adapter everything works fine... Now i would like to attach my amp to the chain, here's when the trouble starts. Yamaha seems to send bad EDID info to the HTPC and screws up the resolutions...
<laga> complain to yamaha? ;)
<ravennium> like they care :D
<ravennium> I have tried to put Option "edid" "False", Option "IgnoreEDID" and Option "UseEdid" "False" lines to the xorg.conf with no satisfactory results
<laga> ravennium: check http://wiki.mythtv.org on that one
<ravennium> does it matter where I put it under Section Monitor? Like before or after identifier...
<ravennium> ok
<laga> there's a lot of information wrt nvidia and edid
<Lossif> if ctrl-alt-f1 gets me to the terminal... what gets me back?
<laga> ctrl-alt-f7
<laga> or f8,f9
<rhpot1991_laptop> its also worth noting that ctl+alt+bckspc reboots x
<Lossif> ok... when I run the livecd and it starts to install mythbuntu my screen goes blank and my monitor displays "Cannot Display This Video Mode"
<Lossif> I hit ctrl-alt-f1
<Lossif> and it brigns up the terminal
<Lossif> but when I try to go back with f7
<Lossif> it displays the error msg
<superm1> Lossif, while at the screen that your "monitor cant display the mode"
<superm1> try to hit ctrl alt -
<superm1> or ctrl alt +
<superm1> those sometimes will toggle resolutions
<Lossif> hey
<Lossif> there we go!
<superm1> i had some errands to run for a bit
<superm1> should have mentioned :)
<Lossif> this has been my problem the whole TIME!!!
<Lossif> omfg!
<superm1> does that work?
<Lossif> yes!!!
<rhpot1991_laptop> go make that res your default then
<Lossif> HAHAHA! thank you thank you!
<superm1> haha. wonderful
<superm1> np
<rhpot1991_laptop> superm1: http://forum.openwrt.org/viewtopic.php?id=14228
<lime4x4> any ideas on how to fix all these unknown devices?? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3844/
<superm1> rhpot1991_laptop, that's functional
<superm1> do you use ppope?
<superm1> pppoe even
<rhpot1991_laptop> nope :(
<rhpot1991_laptop> but its a start
<superm1> well you can add it to boot
<superm1> though in an init script
<superm1> which should be enough for most cases
<superm1> eg power outage
<rhpot1991_laptop> ya
<superm1> very rare you lose your ip while router is on
<rhpot1991_laptop> mine has been the same for 3+ months now
<rhpot1991_laptop> to the point where I can't get rid of it when I want to
<superm1> haha
<superm1> why would you want to change it?'
<rhpot1991_laptop> there are some download services that let you download once per x time, used to be able to trick them by dropping my IP
<superm1> oh well that and proxies :)
<rhpot1991_laptop> last I tried most proxies didn't work too well
<rhpot1991_laptop> so I just gave up
<ravennium> laga... after removing few false edid lines I got it working. Need to dig more about those edid's... fking yamaha... and for rhpot1991_laptop thanks for reminding me that x != X... fuck that I feel stupid :D
<superm1> hey wasn't someone in here looking to set up at&t u-verse?
<superm1> with myth
<superm1> anyone remember who that was
<rhpot1991_laptop> I didn't see anyone asking that
<rhpot1991_laptop> check the logs?
<superm1> yeah i'll have to
<rhpot1991_laptop> anyone have any idea how fios runs with mythtv?
<superm1> they're offering an awesome promotion by me right now, so....
<rhpot1991_laptop> I've seen reports of 1-100 available without a STB
<rhpot1991_laptop> contemplating switching when I move
<superm1> TazgoxX was
<rhpot1991_laptop> haven't seen him in forever
<superm1> this was two days ago
<rhpot1991_laptop> heh, I'm just blind or on at the wrong time
<superm1> well i wonder if AT&T is offering fibre too though
<superm1> if so i'll ditch this time warner just for that
<superm1> nope looks like just DSL
<rhpot1991_laptop> I wonder when verizon plans on expanding their symetrical fios
<MythbuntuGuest26> I have successfully installed front/backend on one machine. I have mapped to a FreeNAS server. I can view video and music files from the NAS. However the DVD player function only plays the warning statement of dvd's and shuts down. Any Idea?
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest26, install the regionset util
<superm1> and set your region
<superm1> and then install libdvdcss2
<MythbuntuGuest26> thanks
<lime4x4> how can i get a bigger screen for vnc?
<rhpot1991_laptop> and then hope its not an sony ARccOS dvd
<MythbuntuGuest26> How does a person become a member of this chat forum and not a Mythguest?
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest26, you can change your nickname from the webclient, or use another client
<superm1> like x-chat
<superm1> or pidgin
<superm1> or giam
<superm1> *gaim
<MythbuntuGuest26> thanks
<rhpot1991_laptop> gaim no longer exists
<rhpot1991_laptop> is pidgin
<superm1> well older ubuntu releases
<superm1> use gaim
<rhpot1991_laptop> true
<superm1> so in case on that
<MythbuntuGuest26> what about windows based machines
<rhpot1991_laptop> go get pidgin
<rhpot1991_laptop> or mirc or something the like
<rhpot1991_laptop> mirc is only free for 30 days or something though, yuck
<superm1> yuck mirc
<superm1> use pidgin instead
<rhpot1991_laptop> pidgin irc isn't half bad
<superm1> or xchat was ported to windows
<superm1> there is a pay version and a free version
<rhpot1991_laptop> I like screen + bitchx, but not for multiple rooms
<superm1> http://www.silverex.org/news/
<Lossif> chatzilla rocks
<Lossif> you can even use it as a tab in firefox now
 * superm1 thinks these should all be added to the support page
<rhpot1991_laptop> prob a good idea
<superm1> http://mythbuntu.org/support
<superm1> there we go
<superm1> even with apt:// links and everything
<lime4x4> so i'm i correct in assuming that if mythbuntu 7.10 can't install the right drivers gusty 7.10 won't either?
<superm1> ya
<lime4x4> so how would i go about installing and finding nvidia drivers?
<superm1> newer card?
<superm1> you have two options...
<superm1> envy
<superm1> or installing the .run
<superm1> that nvidia ships
<lime4x4> there are now .run files on the cd
<lime4x4> it's an nforce 630i/geforce 7150 htpc motherbaord
<lime4x4> i will try envy and c what happens
<rinaldi_> hi, is there an option to shut down the backend system with a frontend from another computer?
<rinaldi_> if so, how would i do it?
<tgm4883> err, rinaldi_ you could do it from the command line
<rinaldi_> tgm4883: how would i go about doing that?
<rinaldi_> bit of a noob with this
<tgm4883> ssh *backend ip address*
<tgm4883> then just
<tgm4883> sudo shutdown -h now
<rinaldi_> ;-)
<rinaldi_> tgm4883: thanks
<tgm4883> np
<blkorpheus> rhpot1991_laptop, because I don't use the packaged nvidia drivers is no tto imply some defect in the ubuntu version.
<Lossif> does the latest version of mythbuntu require to dload the latest dvd codecs to play a dvd?
<tgm4883> Lossif, no
<tgm4883> although
<tgm4883> the question you probably meant to ask was
<tgm4883> does mythbuntu require anything extra to play encrypted dvds
<tgm4883> in which case the answer is yes
<Lossif> and where might I find that "something extra"...?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-01-25
<superm1> Lossif, see mythbuntu control centre
<superm1> there is a button there to install libdvdcss2
<famicon_> you know
<famicon_> there are buttons on your keyboard as well
<famicon_> if you press them in the right order in a console
<famicon_> it installs libdvdcss2 as well
<superm1> famicon_, mcc sets up the medibuntu repo too
<superm1> which its easier to tell someone to do that rather than, go to X website, grab this url, put it here, then type Y
<Lossif> superm1: you are a frigg'n genius!!!
<superm1> Lossif, well just help others now and we're even, k :)
<Lossif> well if anyone can ever use my help... they are really in bad shape!
<superm1> no trust me, you get better with this stuff, and then you will see someone that had the same problem as you
<superm1> and be able to help them
<npurciful> it true
<blkorpheus> co-sign
<Lossif> well, if anyone ever needs helpa round here with vray or 3d studio or autocad
<Lossif> i am their man
<npurciful> that is the spirit
<Lossif> just realised somethingthough I have an amd64 box
<Lossif> and i was tryingto dload the 32bit codecs...
<hugolp> hi, I just got a VIA computer and want to make it my Mythtv server
<Lossif> didn't even know there was a 64 one
<hugolp> it doesnt have graphical interface as its going to be only a server
<hugolp> what packages should I install and how will I configure it wihtout graphical interface?
<blkorpheus> you won't
<blkorpheus> you should read about the app first
<blkorpheus> thr faq dor starters
<hugolp> blkorpheus:  I have mythtv configured in my house allredy
<hugolp> been using it for almost a year
<blkorpheus> ok
<blkorpheus> then you should know the answers to those questions
<hugolp> but having the AMD computer on 24h is making my electricity bill go high
<hugolp> so thats why I got a VIA computer
<hugolp> and now I want to get the myth server there
<blkorpheus> that makes no sense
<blkorpheus> but continue
<hugolp> blkorpheus:  why it makes no sense?
<blkorpheus> your AMD/VIA "reasoning"
<blkorpheus> but go on
<blkorpheus> it matters notto your original question
<hugolp> well, its as simple as the VIA computer consuming less
<hugolp> anyway, can I install mythtv server in a computer with just the command line?
<hugolp> no GUI
<blkorpheus> to have run myth for a year and not know that is amazing
<blkorpheus> read the faq
<famicon_> oi
<famicon_> my mythbuntu install died
<famicon_> where can i set the password for the client?
<blkorpheus> password?
<blkorpheus> client?
<famicon_> yeah
<famicon_> mythfrontend
<blkorpheus> does not compute
<blkorpheus> could you please rephrase?
<famicon_> mythfrontend can't connect to the mysql database
<blkorpheus> ah
<blkorpheus> I don't believe one ever knows the password as it is randomly generated?
<blkorpheus> I could be totally wrong though
<blkorpheus> not entirely
<famicon_> no
<famicon_> but you are wrong
<blkorpheus> ok
<famicon_>  /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<famicon_> 0MG H4XX!
<blkorpheus> lol
<famicon_> oh
<famicon_> i got it
<famicon_> i didnt look at the actual screen of the initial config
 * famicon_ blames his ADD
<blkorpheus> mine is some random password
<blkorpheus> generated by mythtv-setup
<famicon_> now
<famicon_> if only that motherfucking DVB card started to work automagically
<hugolp> jo
<hugolp> joa
<tgm4883> !language | famicon_
<ubotu> famicon_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<famicon_> yeah yeah yeah
<famicon_> fine
<famicon_> im gonna smoke meth anyways
<famicon_> brb
<MythbuntuGuest72> I loaded a small video file to my nas server and tried playing it on my plasma hd screen via 720p resolution, when it played the first time it was very choppy video but the audio was pretty smooth, I replayed and it looked fine..Guess it was in memory. any Ideas why so choppy?
<MythbuntuGuest72> If i play on my laptop it streams very nicely, no problems..
<MythbuntuGuest72> dont think it is a transfer rate problem
<wilberfan> is there an "approved" way to auto shutdown my myth box at the end of the day (ie, after recording the last program)?
<wilberfan> or is it just a "sudo shutdown -h [time]?"
<blkorpheus> read the faq
<blkorpheus> read the part about configuring mythwelcome
<frink__> just unplug it
<telee> whats better to rip as .iso or .vob?
<Meinfar1> Superm1....you dont know me by this name...but you have been very helpful the last few days....For the most part everything is up and working now...just a few minor glitches....I really appreciate your help....it was a godsend!
<dannyboy79> I am trying to  update-modules && rmmod ivtv && modprobe ivtv and it's saying that ivtv is in use.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-01-26
<lime4x4> what is the best way to install drivers for a nvidia 630i main board? Ubuntu doesn't recognize over half of my hardware
<telee> lime4x4 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4188422 and https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/22924 i dont know if this is of much hjelp though
<lime4x4> i got the graphic card working. Had to install the 169 nvidia drivers
<lime4x4> but i have no sound and over half the hardware isn't detected. I should've checked more into it before buying this htpc board. just saw nvidia and i thought it was an older model guess not..lol
<telee> are those the restricted drivers
<telee> hehe
<telee> did you dl alsa?
<lime4x4> the restricted drivers from ubuntu don't work. had to install the latest drivers from nvdia.com
<dannyboy79> I am trying to update-modules && rmmod ivtv && modprobe ivtv and it says ivtv is in use. how can I solve this?
<lime4x4> i wil try that
<frank23> recordings sometimes start appearing as a static screen of crap until I restart X. any ideas on how to 'reset' this without restarting X?
<lime4x4> alsa-base is installed
<frank23> the menu still works fine
<dannyboy79> i added options ivtv yuv_buffers=32 mpg_buffers=16 vbi_buffers=16 pcm_buffers=16 dec_osd_buffers=2 to the /etc/modprobe.conf so that I could get rid of buffer full errors.
<lime4x4> when i ntype alsamixer i get no device found
<telee> are you in synaptic?
<telee> lime4x4
<lime4x4> no command line
<telee> oh try synaptic... search alsa.... and it will show up other apps that you may need.  you could need to get alsamixer too or something
<telee> search alsa in synaptic
<dannyboy79> can onyone help with adding options to the ivtv module for a PVR-350?
<lime4x4> ok i will try that
<dannyboy79> trying to add options for ivtv module in /etc/modprobe.conf, is that correct? Also how do I rrmod ivtv module. it complains it's in use?
<lime4x4> telee: i got the sound working. had to install the linux-backports-module. Still have a alot of devices that aren't detected yet but atleast i have the base system up and running
<lime4x4> also by the way i tried hardy and that had the same problem with hardware detection
<dannyboy79> can anyone help please?
<dannyboy79> I am trying to add options for ivtv module. can anyone help please.
<npurciful> hows it going
<lime4x4> how do i adjust my video settings for a wide screen tv 51" mythbuntu detects it as a hitachi ptv resolution set to 1920x1080. connected by a dvi cable.I have mythtv setup to use widescreen 16:9 i have 3 inches of black bars at the top and bottom when whatching tv and when mythtv menus i can't c all the options cause it over streches the image
<superm1> welcome to dvi overscan
<superm1> three options
<superm1> 1) switch to vga
<superm1> 2) adjust the size mythfrontend is allowed to take up (other apps will still suffer this fate)
<superm1> 3) try to build a custom mode line to work around it
<lime4x4> well tv has no vga connection.the motherboard uses vga,dvi and hdmi
<superm1> then your best bet is probably 2
<superm1> unless you can find a modeline to satisfy 3
<lime4x4> i do have an adapter that goes from vga to component thou
<superm1> that picture likely will suffer overscan problems too
<lime4x4> geez just when i thought i was geting some where...lol
<javatexan> hey guys
<lime4x4> spent 4 days getting this htpc motherboard working since it's not supported by gutsy
<superm1> lime4x4, yeah its unfortunate the way dvi is handled on tvs
<lime4x4> u think hdmi would be better?
<superm1> that's why i'm greatful that my tv has a vga port :)
<superm1> likely would perform the same since hdmi == dvi +audio
<javatexan> I am running lirc, I used irw to find out which buttons I needed to change, and I changed the .lircrc to have repeat 1 and delay 2, ive restarted lirc and FE........But repeat doesnt seem to be working, am I missing something
<lime4x4> ok i guess it's back to the drawing board yet again...lol
<superm1> lime4x4, well for now change the settings in myth
<superm1> and things should be more usable
<lime4x4> well do
<superm1> javatexan, modify the proper lircrc
<superm1> probably in ~/.mythtv/lircrc
<superm1> or in hardy in ~/.lirc/
<javatexan> 7.10?
<javatexan> okay...I'll try the ~/.mythtv/lircrc
<lime4x4> okay next task anyone knows how to play a mp3 thru xmms when the mps is stored remotely? I have all my audio on the mythtv box
<superm1> you still use xmms?
<superm1> didn't realize anyone still used that
<lime4x4> yeah i like the interface
<superm1> well it shouldn't be any different than mounting it locally
<superm1> via nfs
<superm1> or cifs
<lime4x4> the only one that works is amarok
<lime4x4> all my folders on the mythtv box are using samba
<lime4x4> i like xmms cause i use gdesklets with the xmms plugin
<superm1> than mount it using smbfs or cifs
<superm1> and you'll be fine
<lime4x4> ok thanks
<MythbuntuGuest24> Hi anyone do much with Motorla Cable Boxes?
<MythbuntuGuest27> someone please tell me where to access the dvd regionset util?
<superm1> command line
<superm1> type regionset
<MythbuntuGuest27> thaks
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest24, ping
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest24, what are you trying to do?
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, i dont think you should take it personally; but he doesn't like you apparently
<toorima> is there a setting in the control center for mythweb over https or is it do-it-yourself?
<superm1> yourself
<toorima> k
<toorima> thx
<toorima> dont want anyone sniffing my password
<Seeker`> I'm getting xmltv error 512 when myth tries to run mythfilldatabase automatically, but I can run it fine manually
<Seeker`> any idea how to fix it?
<Aquahallic_> Mornin' folks
<Aquahallic_> I installed mythtv-frontend on my ubuntu... when I fire it up it comes up then it goes to scaling images.. and then just closes... in my log file I see 'Ran out of GART memory (for 1048576)'
<Aquahallic_> anyone seen this before?
<laga> which log file?
<Aquahallic_> mythfrontend log
<Aquahallic_> when it started crashing I set it to output a logfile
<directhex> what video card & driver?
<Aquahallic_> ATI Radeon 9700 and I'm not using restricted drivers
<Aquahallic_> here's the WEIRD thing.....
<Aquahallic_> it WAS working
<Aquahallic_> I'm using compiz fusion... and it was working fine
<Aquahallic_> I've set some visuals on my windows minimizing and things..
<laga> disable compiz fusion?
<Aquahallic_> well.. it was working with compiz fusion fine
<Aquahallic_> let me turn off these window visuals and see if maybe they have ahold of something it wants???
<laga> like, memory? :)
<Aquahallic_> hmmm
<Aquahallic_> that didn't fix it...
<Aquahallic_> this is also in the log at the bottom
<Aquahallic_> Ran out of GART memory (for 1048576)
<Aquahallic_> *********************************WARN_ONCE*********************************
<Aquahallic_> File r300_mem.c function r300_mem_alloc line 225
<Aquahallic_> Ran out of GART memory (for 1048576)!
<Aquahallic_> Please consider adjusting GARTSize option.
<Aquahallic_> ***************************************************************************
<Aquahallic_> Error: Could not get dma buffer... exiting
<Aquahallic_> I have a gig of memory on this thing.. and really nuttin' open
<laga> Please consider adjusting GARTSize option.
<laga> :)
<Aquahallic_> TOP says I have 220 meg left open
<Aquahallic_> where on earth do I adjust that?
<Aquahallic_> LOL
<laga> in xorg.conf maybe
<laga> google can help here, too
<laga> i don't use compiz fusion and i don't like the free radeon driver either so i can't tell you much abouit that stuff :)
<laga> s/abouit/about/
<Aquahallic_> :P
 * Aquahallic_ starts diggin
<directhex> GART memory would elate to the mapping between the AGP bus and the video memory on your card
<Aquahallic_> gotcha'
<Aquahallic_> I think I might have found it... looks like it is a xorg.conf entry
<Aquahallic_> so would that be the same as the "AGP Aperature"
<Aquahallic_> what are you folks thoughts on using the restricted drivers???
<Aquahallic_> for my ATI
<Aquahallic_> should... shouldn't.. good move... DON'T DO IT....LOL
<directhex> not using ati is the easiest option, of course ;)
<Aquahallic_> that's what I figured... and ubuntu installed found my card and my graphics look BEAUTIFUL
<Aquahallic_> well... I made some adjustments to xorg.conf
<Aquahallic_> lemme restart X and give it a whirl...:)
<Aquahallic_> thx... bbiab
<Aquahallic> WHOO HOO!
<laga> worky?
<Aquahallic> YUP YUP
<laga> cool
<laga> maybe you want to document that in the forums
<laga> or
<laga> even better
<laga> file a bug against mythbuntu and xserver-xorg
<laga> and let them deal with it :)
<Aquahallic> well.. I don't think it's so much of a bug.. as misconfiguration
<Aquahallic> I JUST did this ubuntu install
<laga> yeah, but maybe the xorg guys want to workaround it by default :)
<Aquahallic> and took all the "defaults" in xorg
<Aquahallic> in actuality there were NO options that came up for my card
<Aquahallic> found that compiz will drop all your title bars without a couple options there
<Aquahallic> that baffled me BIG TIME
<Aquahallic> lol
<Aquahallic> what I actually did though was... I found another guy's xorg.conf that has same card as me
<Aquahallic> I took most all his "options" and popped 'em in
<laga> yeah
<Aquahallic> made a HELL of a difference with my desktop graphix too...:)
<laga> need to report a bug against xorg-server then
<Aquahallic> speed wise
<Aquahallic> ahh
<Aquahallic> k
<laga> care to show me, btw?
<laga> got a ati vga card myself
<Aquahallic> so it'll populate by default you mean?
<Aquahallic> sure
<Aquahallic> lemme find that link
<Aquahallic> it was ACTUALLY a guy talking about a blank boot screen with his ATI
<laga> ah
<Aquahallic> I have that too.. just hadn't gotten around to addressing it yet...:)
<Aquahallic> maybe I killed 2 birds with one stone....:P
<Aquahallic> lemme find ya the link I used
<Aquahallic> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=317545
<Aquahallic> I plopped all his options in... tried mythfrontend and it was DOG SLOW on the xml menus
<Aquahallic> I had to comment out that PCI line
<Aquahallic> and it's SMOKIN' fast now
<Aquahallic> :P
<laga> which PCI line
<laga> because my frontend is slow, too.
<Aquahallic> k
<Aquahallic> hold
<laga> would be awesome to get this resolved
<Aquahallic> Option "BusType" "PCI" #!!! for direct rendering to work
<laga> i mean, i already got some speed improvements, but it's still noticable slower
<laga> ah
<Aquahallic> I took that out.. and it was like a new 'puter
<Aquahallic> :P
<laga> well, too bad my card is actually PCI :)
<Aquahallic> might TRY it though
<Aquahallic> worth a shot
<Aquahallic> lol
<laga> yeah, i'll try those options (those which apply to my setup at least)
<laga> Aquahallic: Option "AccelMethod" "XAA"
<laga> you might try EXA here.
<Aquahallic> mine's integrated with my laptop
<laga> no promises, but it might be faster.
<Aquahallic> what exactly is that??
<laga> different acceleration methods provided by the X server
<Aquahallic> ahh
<laga> i think EXA is the default in newer setups so that's maybe that was breaking it. not sure
<laga> worth a try :)
<Aquahallic> well.. it wasn't in there when mythtv was bombing
<Aquahallic> I had like NO options with the default
<Aquahallic> heh... this is SWEET... got mythtv on one side of my cube in compiz...:)
<jduggan> my box when it had gentoo on could play 720p content just fine with a pci nvidia 5200, running mythbuntu it chokes and is also slow - any of you guys got any suggestions?
<blkorpheus> gotta love that
<jduggan> its a p4 3.06ghz, with 2gb memory and PCI nvidia 5200
<Aquahallic> oh yeah.. it's BEAUTIFUL!
<blkorpheus> :)
<laga> jduggan: no, sorry :/ maybe some xorg.conf option?
<blkorpheus> jduggan, you should have no problem
<laga> check http://wiki.mythtv.org
<jduggan> it *should* be able to handle 720p content, especially *cough* blueray rips, but it doesnt
<blkorpheus> specifically check the nvidia page on the mythtv wiki
 * blkorpheus looking for link
<Aquahallic> well.. the woman has a "TO-DO" list for me.. and the longer I sit here.. the more $HIT she's adding to it...LOL
<Aquahallic> lemme get that done... I'll post a bug on the ATI also for xorg
<Aquahallic> thanx again for ALL your help as usual folks
<laga> glad it helped
<laga> i'll try those xorg options too :)
<blkorpheus> jduggan, http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Nvidia
<jduggan> AGP is a minimum as the PCI bus does not have the bandwidth for HDTV
<jduggan> uhm
<jduggan> im assuming thats raw HDTV?
<jduggan> not ripped stuff
<jduggan> perhaps my PCI card is the problem
<blkorpheus> I would guess
<blkorpheus> you would want agp or pci-E
<jduggan> my box has onboard VGA(d-sub) with no AGP/PCI-E slot, i was getting issues with dull colour on my HDTV via the d-sub card and found my PCI-DVI card sorted this (as well as allowing me to run native resolution via HDMI)
<jduggan> it could well be the PCI bus in that case
<jduggan> since i introduced that AFTER playing HD content via the onboard vga
<laga> i wish i'd gotten a mainboard with two PEG slots, too :/
<jduggan> so im stuck, either get crappy colour and no native resolution with ability to play HD, or run native resolution and good colour and not play HD content :P
<jduggan> there's also a third option
<jduggan> i guess
<jduggan> and that's to buy new hardware
<jduggan> but i hate spendin ;P
<laga> :)
<laga> i hate throwing perfectly good hardware away
<jduggan> yea
<jduggan> this is a 3ghz box with 2gb matched pair
<jduggan> its ddr1 so cost a small fortune hehe
<protonchris> Perhaps a silly question: Can I run a mythbuntu frontend on my tv-out and a ubuntu desktop on the vga out at the same time?
<jduggan> protonchris: yes
<laga> i could get a new mainboard for 40€ with digital audio out and two PEG slots, same chipset as my current motherboard. but i don't want to :)
<laga> protonchris: depends.
<laga> protonchris: in most cases, you can't run two separate X servers. that way, you'll run into focus issues if someone is working on the ubuntu desktop
<jduggan> problem i have is that i've just spent money on 2gb of ddr1 - a new motherboard will make that redundant
<jduggan> you can run the tv as a second extended screen
<jduggan> i havent used tv-out in years, but IIRC the nvidia driver/setup util supports that
<laga> it's also possible that there'll be odd video scaling problems with mythtv if the VGA monitor has a different aspect ratio than the TV set. at least that's what i was experiencing with my nvidia card. YMMV
 * laga never got the problem fixed that the tv-out kept coming up as primary screen in X
<jduggan> :/
<protonchris> jduggan: what do you use instead of tv-out (dvi -> hdmi)?
<jduggan> yes, and also in my office i have a dual output card (1x vga, 1xDVI), i link the vga to an old 21" CRT and use that as a TV
<jduggan> connected to my workstation
<jduggan> or one of my workstations :)
<protonchris> Thanks for the info.  The machine I run my frontend and backend on seems under utilized so I was thinking of using it as a desktop as well.
<laga> jduggan: while it can work and while it might be good enough for some people, i just don't like it. that wasn't meant to keep you, protonchris, from trying it :)
<protonchris> laga: I understand :)
 * laga "solved" the problem by adding a second VGA card which opened another box of different issues
<jduggan> heh
<jduggan> i had issues with a second card
<jduggan> never got it working right
<jduggan> but managed to find a dual card in my loft
<jduggan> geforce 4 something or other
<jduggan> :)
<protonchris> I guess I could solve my "problem" by getting a tiny dedicated frontend (it would be nice not to have my noisy machine in the living room).
<protonchris> Have either of you two looked into dedicated frontends?
<jduggan> i have a dedicated frontend
<AlsMe> I'm looking for a fully supported digital that can go with Ubuntu
<protonchris> jduggan: what do you use (appliance, quiet computer, etc)?
<AlsMe> can someone please tell me a good card to go with
<jduggan> AlsMe: well, its an intel board, it actually is a backend, but i boot from a usb flash drive and nfs mount my recordings DIR, so its quiet
<jduggan> protonchris: then my other frontend is connected to a workstation my office as i mentioned above
<jduggan> AlsMe: it's pretty silent :)
<jduggan> in my office*
<jduggan> er, protonchris rather
<protonchris> HeHe
<AlsMe> and the name of this card that your speaking of jduggan?
<jduggan> AlsMe: nvidia anything 5200<
<jduggan> AlsMe: sorry, i was talkin to protonchris, but auto completed your nick
<AlsMe> ohhh.
<jduggan> AlsMe: youre looking for graphics card or tv card?
<AlsMe> tv card
<AlsMe> its going on my mythtv backend for recording tv :)
<AlsMe> what should I go with?
<tgm4883_laptop> wtf, i'm getting some funky errors in mythbackend.log
<tgm4883_laptop> anyone ever see anything like MainServer: HandleRemoteEncoder(cmd GET_STATE) Unknown encoder: 1
<superm1> yes
<superm1> i've seen similar
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, is it bad?
<tgm4883_laptop> or easily fixable?
<superm1> you just asked if i have seen it
<superm1> not if i knew anything about it:)
<tgm4883_laptop> right, but then there was a part 2
<tgm4883_laptop> it was hidden
<superm1> i saw it once a long long time ago
<tgm4883_laptop> I have a hunch
<superm1> yes it was in a world far far away
<superm1> nice job!
<tgm4883_laptop> I'm wondering if it has anything to do which the fact that I have a tuner or two that I haven't setup yet
<tgm4883_laptop> ie, i put them under capture cards, but i didn't put any video sources associated with them
<superm1> why would you do that?
<tgm4883_laptop> well, i'm still working on getting my ir blasting working on my pvr500
<tgm4883_laptop> I was hoping that I could associate my pvr150, and it would record so I would have time with my pvr500 to work on it
<tgm4883_laptop> but alas, that is not the case
<tgm4883_laptop> and also so i could have time to hookup my external antenna
<tgm4883_laptop> for my HD-5500
<superm1> sounds like an overall lack of drive for success
<tgm4883_laptop> heh
<tgm4883_laptop> could be
<superm1> but really still no luck with the blasting?
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<tgm4883_laptop> in fact
<tgm4883_laptop> i've actually regressed
<tgm4883_laptop> now my pvr150 doesn't want to blast either
<tgm4883_laptop> so to sum it up
<tgm4883_laptop> I have absolutly no working mythbuntu machine right now :(
<tgm4883_laptop> Its a sad day
<superm1> maybe hardy will help?
<tgm4883_laptop> Are you telling me to run unstable?
<superm1> well all the cool kids do it
<superm1> are you not cool?
<tgm4883_laptop> im cool
 * tgm4883_laptop starts burning a hardy disk
<superm1> yeah i mean if $things dont work in gutsy, its worth a shot, and it gets us someone else to file hardy bugs :)
<tgm4883_laptop> true
<tgm4883_laptop> I should run .21 too
<tgm4883_laptop> whats the status on that?  Are we still planning on it being in for hardy?
<superm1> i'm really thinking about switching to 0.21 in 8 days
<superm1> eg switching hardy to it
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> sweet
<jduggan> im getting lines running across my screen, i'm not sure how to describe it - its like tearing of the video horizontally, normally when there's fast moving pictures etc - its not strictly a myth issue as i get this when watching mplayer in fullscreen
<tgm4883_laptop> err, dev channel
<jduggan> but does anyone have experience of this?
<jduggan> or indeed know how to fix it
<tgm4883_laptop> jduggan, sounds like a vsync issue
<superm1> +1 ^
<jduggan> its just a horizontal line which somtimes moves up and down the screen
<jduggan> tgm4883_laptop: what does one do to rectify that?
<tgm4883_laptop> which vid card?
<jduggan> 5200
<jduggan> nvidia
<jduggan> oh wait
<jduggan> no thats a lie
<jduggan> its an intel
<jduggan> heh
<jduggan> onboard
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> not sure on an intel
<jduggan> Q965
<tgm4883_laptop> nvidia settings (probably ati too) have a vsync setting
<jduggan> yea - ive seen that
<jduggan> this is onboard intel
<javatexan> afternoon guys!!1
<javatexan> wow...I had to nice mencoder to 20 just so it will play nice  with mplayer.  Its odd, before I nice 20 on mencoder, its PRI was 35; but with nice 20, its PRI is 39.....It keeps cheating....LOL
<v0lksman> anyone here able to help with spdif in the latest release?
<laga> not unless you ask a question
<v0lksman> hahaha...aight...well I get spdif passthrough working with mplayer in a shell..but in myth it never passes 5.1 no matter what settings I try....
<v0lksman> currently I have Alsa:Default as my Audio and Default as the passthrough device...I have checked AC3 passthrough option...but my stereo still only says its getting 2 channel feed...
<v0lksman> I also have problems in mythmusic where the audio sounds like its missing parts (IE a guitar or soemtimes the drums are very muted)....
<v0lksman> no clue where to look for solutions...I've read the Myth wiki....
<lime4x4> trying to mount a share on a gutsy box. the folder is on my mythtv box. Here is what i put in my fstab but when i try to mount it i get an error about invalid share name //192.168.1.102/media/sdb1/music   /media   smbfs   credentials=/etc/samba/user,rw,uid=john   0   0
<laga> v0lksman: you probably need to modify the passthrough device. not sure. maybe you've missed something when you were reading the mythtv wiki
<v0lksman> lime4x4 what does smbtree output?
<v0lksman> yeah I've been over it a few times...I think I'll take a break and try again later...was hoping for something stupid I overlooked or a known issue...
<laga> v0lksman: i don't have an AV receiver yet, unfortunately. :/
<v0lksman> no worries...I'll try it again later when I'm not so frustrated... :)
<lime4x4> give me a sec i have to install that app on the mythbox
<laga> he's gone :/
<lime4x4> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3922/  here is copy of smbtree and smb.conf
<dwf_starband> im having trouble retriving lineups,  according to scheduals direct everything is good on their side, so its something wrong on my side, here is what i posted on the forum,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=678915
<laga> dwf_starband: have you tried posting on the SD forum?
<dwf_starband> yes i have searched their forums, and tried different things (but nothing worked) i emailed their tech support, and they gave me a link to a how-to to manually retreive their lineups and it worked fine that way, so its something wrong on my side, not thiers
<tgm4883_laptop> lime4x4, I believe it should be //192.168.1.102/music
<dwf_starband> http://forums.schedulesdirect.org/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=295 is what I did to confirm data download from schedules direct
<laga> dwf_starband: sorry, can't be of much help here since i'm not located in america
<dwf_starband> ok, is their a time when an american who might know frequents this place?
<tgm4883_laptop> dwf_starband, any errors in the backend log?
<lime4x4> i will try that
<dwf_starband> how do i check that?
<lime4x4> odd that worked
<tgm4883_laptop> lime4x4, not really that odd
<tgm4883_laptop> as that is the correct usage
<lime4x4> odd to me cause i'm not using the default folder for music
<tgm4883_laptop> dwf_starband, check in /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<tgm4883_laptop> lime4x4,
<dwf_starband> thanks i just found it, im looking
<tgm4883_laptop> [music]
<tgm4883_laptop> comment = Music
<tgm4883_laptop> path = /media/sdb1/music
<lime4x4> i c now
<tgm4883_laptop> lime4x4, ^^ says that your music share is /media/sdb1/music
<lime4x4> Even thou mounting it now on my gutsy box still doesn't allow xmms to play and music files
<dwf_starband> here is my mythbackend.log http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3923/
<tgm4883_laptop> heh, basically tells us what we already know
<dwf_starband> what does this line mean?
<dwf_starband> 2008-01-26 09:14:19.448 DataDirect, Error: UpdateProgramViewTable no dd_state!
<tgm4883_laptop> is that it doesn't like the u/p
 * tgm4883_laptop shrugs
<tgm4883_laptop> dwf_starband, i dont think it matters, as it doesn't appear to like the u/p.  So everything after that is suspect to be incorrect
<tgm4883_laptop> lime4x4, do you have the proper permissions?
<dwf_starband> what is u/p ?
<tgm4883_laptop> and codecs
<tgm4883_laptop> user / password
<dwf_starband> oh, ok
<laga> you sure you don't have any typos in there?
<dwf_starband> i have removed the video source in the backend setup and retried a couple of times
<laga> do you have any special characters in there which could cause problems?
<dwf_starband> i have changed the user name and password for SD and then again on the video setup
<dwf_starband> i used dwf_starband before, but then i changed it to one with just letters but that made no difference
<dwf_starband> i switched back after, I could try again I guess
<laga> dwf_starband: does it work with xmltv?
<dwf_starband> yes it worked fine
<tgm4883_laptop> dwf_starband, how do you change the username?  I thought SD required an email address as the username?
<dwf_starband> when you logon to thier website it shows your account overview and if you click on edit account you can change your login name and password among other things
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> have you tried using your email address?
<tgm4883_laptop> just in case
<dwf_starband> no, i read that the @ symbol had caused problems before, but its worth a try
<dwf_starband> weird thing is it had been working for a few months
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> strange
<tgm4883_laptop> maybe your account has expired?
<dwf_starband> Expires:	Saturday, October 04, 2008
<dwf_starband> i just tried setting up a new video source after changing my login name to email address and am getting the same 401 unauthorized when trying to fetch lineups
<tgm4883_laptop> very odd
<dwf_starband> wife is calling for lunch, ill still be around though if you think of a solution
<tgm4883_laptop> k
<jduggan> will i get mythbuntu installs on a 2gig flash drive?
<jduggan> installed*
<laga> yes, if you trim it down
<jduggan> its going to be a backend/frontend, back end in that it holds the tv cards - but im going to put mysql on another box and record to an nfs share
<jduggan> might be worth getting a bigger flash drive, but 2gb is one i have already
<laga> just try it. i think i still have some space left on my 2G flash install
<dwf_starband> done with lunch, any ideas on my u/p problems with schedules direct?
<dwf_starband> do i need to have a mythtv user?
<laga> you'll have one on your system if the backend is installed
<dwf_starband> thats what I thought, but when I go to users and groups there isnt one listed
<dwf_starband> there is a mythtv group but not a user
<laga> it's hidden because it's a system user
<laga> open a terminal and use "id mythtv" to check
<dwf_starband> uid=109(mythtv) gid=120(mythtv) groups=120(mythtv),20(dialout),24(cdrom),29(audio),44(video)
<laga> so you've got a mythtv user.
<dwf_starband> ok, thanks
<dwf_starband> how hard is it to reinstall mythbuntu? how hard to start over but keep my recordings?
<Aquahallic> evenin' folks
<Aquahallic> anyone use mythtv with compiz fusion???
<Aquahallic> I'm seeing some strange behavior...:/
<laga> Aquahallic: no.  ;) but i tried that xorg.conf entry using the XAA acceleration method and it's much faster than EXA. that's weird but it works for me ;)
<Aquahallic> heh... KEWL!
<Aquahallic> always glad to help...:)
<laga> thanks :)
<Aquahallic> yeah I'm seeing some STRANGE stuff with mythtv
<Aquahallic> some menus want to run as a window.. and some as full screen
<Aquahallic> there must be somekind of "tweak" I can do in compiz
<Aquahallic> I'm just not real familiar with compiz
<laga> you mean, some mythtv menus?
<Aquahallic> yeah... the xml pages
<Aquahallic> frontend windows
<laga> you can't just run arbitrary menus as full screen and some in windowed mode
<Aquahallic> well.. what happens is this.....
<Aquahallic> I fire up mythtv... and my top and bottom panels show in ubuntu then if I click in the window anywhere they disappear.. like I put the "focus" on the mythtv fullscreen window
<Aquahallic> then say I arrow down to videos.. I see the panels again
<laga> ah.
<laga> i think there's a workaround for that in compiz
<Aquahallic> I'm doing a little googlin' on it...:)
<Aquahallic> I was just curious if someone in here had already run into this
<laga> yeah :) don't remember any specifics
<laga> i think superm1 knows
<Aquahallic> but MAN it SURE IS SWEET with my cube and mythtv runnin' on one side...hehe
<Aquahallic> heh.. I think I just found it
<Aquahallic> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-420544.html
<Aquahallic> hmmm... I need to set a mount point for my NFS share with all my videos on it too
<Aquahallic> guess I could just add something like.. mount xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:/var/lib/mythtv /mnt/mythtv in there too huh?
<laga> man fstab ;)
<Aquahallic> cause I don't want to add a line in fstab cause when I'm not at home I don't want nfs trying to mount something that's not there
<laga> would be cool if there was a nice GUI tab
<Aquahallic> ^^^
<Aquahallic> heh
<Aquahallic> I have it in fstab on my frontend that's on a desktop upstairs.. but this is my laptop
<laga> you can add the "noauto" option to fstab
<laga> and mount it when you need it
<Aquahallic> yeah but I'd only want it to mount when I open mythtv
<MythbuntuGuest93> hi installed mythbuntu today now im stuck have two problems no sound and not able to configure tv card
<Aquahallic> if mythtv goes to look for that dir and it's not there and it's in the fstab with a 'noauto' tag then would it try to mount it when only when something tries to use it?
<laga> Aquahallic: i think you have to mount it manually.
<Aquahallic> ahh
<Aquahallic> that link shows how to make a new executable with some compiz parameters on it
<Aquahallic> I wonder if I could add the mount command there??
<Aquahallic> just above the actually calling of mythtv
<laga> you probably need to be root
<laga> so throw in gksudo or something
<laga> you'll be prompted for your password, though
<laga> i think you can also specify that a regular user can mount it in fstab
<Aquahallic> yup... i know you can do that
<Aquahallic> there's a "user" flag if I remember correctly
<adaptr> user/users
<MythbuntuGuest93> need help to configure a intel HDA sound onboard
<adaptr> I didn't need to confrigure anything - it was picked up automatically
<Aquahallic> MythbuntuGuest93: try alsamixer and see if your master volume is muted...:)
<adaptr> unless... is it a true Intel chipset, or is it one that *supports* the Intel HDA standard?
<Aquahallic> that one bit me in the arse first time I installed mythtv
<Aquahallic> never put my hands on linux before but I was BOUND and determined to get a mythtv up... so I went for gentoo
<Aquahallic> OMG....LOL... THAT was BRUTAL
<Aquahallic> initiation by FIRE
<MythbuntuGuest93> intel corp 8280h ich8 hd audio controller
<Aquahallic> MythbuntuGuest93: fire up alsamixer and see if any of them are muted
<adaptr> MythbuntuGuest93: you need the ich8 module (and piix4, probably) ; see if they're loaded
<MythbuntuGuest93> now im lost how do i fireup the alsamixer , complete nooooob
<Aquahallic> open a console window and type alsamixer
<Aquahallic> I think you have to have alsa-utils installed
<laga> should be installed
<Aquahallic> man.... superm1 says to see attached screenshot for compiz config and there's no link.....:(
<MythbuntuGuest93> have 5 bars all in the red
<laga> Aquahallic: maybe you need to go to the original thread.
<laga> MythbuntuGuest93: unmuted as well? no MM there?
<MythbuntuGuest93> front has 00 all the others have mm
<laga> MythbuntuGuest93: maybe you want to unmute (hit M) those, especially if they're called master or pcm..
<Aquahallic> yup... you're muted...:)
<Aquahallic> use your arrows to go to any of them that say master or PCM and hit m
<Aquahallic> BUT
<Aquahallic> use your down arrow if they're all red.. .you unmute it on wide open.....:)
<Aquahallic> I did that and near pi$$ed myself it was so lout
<MythbuntuGuest93> have no master or pcm listed
<Aquahallic> loud...:)
<Aquahallic> ahh.. you have to emulate a master then
<MythbuntuGuest93> ok
<Aquahallic> there's a howto out there I saw on how to do it
<Aquahallic> let me see if I can find that again....
<MythbuntuGuest93> ok thanks
<adaptr> MythbuntuGuest93: the channels for an HDA audio chip are PCM and Front; there is no  master as such
<adaptr> that took me some tries, too
<Aquahallic> there's a way to emulate a master
<MythbuntuGuest93> have got front,surrond,center,lfe,side
<laga> ah
<laga> well front is everything you need
<laga> i hope
<laga> can't check here because i replaced my hda intel the other day
<Aquahallic> like on my SB Audigy there's a way to emulate a master control so mythtv will use that to control your levels
<Aquahallic> ughh... I can't remember where it's at.. but it's a gentoo wiki about alsa and dmix
<MythbuntuGuest93> will look for it
<adaptr> how about you just run the sound applet ?
<MythbuntuGuest93> how is this done ?
<Aquahallic> man... I did what that post says about the panels and mythtv with compiz.. mine are already set the way it says to... yet I still get the panels....:'(
<adaptr> you need to start mythtv on a blank screen, and fullscreen
<Aquahallic> ahh hah!
<Aquahallic> BEAUTIFUL.. ty
<Aquahallic> ;)
<Aquahallic> although it doesn't let you see the video you're playing while spinning the cube.. but I can live with that...:)
<adaptr> what are you using for playback, and what play mode is it set to ?>
<Aquahallic> actually viewing livetv
<Aquahallic> I guess if I used mplayer for my videos atleast videos would work
<adaptr> well, unless the application has opengl support (to render to a virtual opengl window), it will indeed not work while using the aiglx extensions
<Aquahallic> that native viewer you have to use for livetv is funky I've noticed
<adaptr> yes, you can start mplayer on opengl
<adaptr> that should work as advertised
<Aquahallic> yeah but you can't do it while viewing livetv though can you?
<Aquahallic> you have to use that native player for livetv right?
<adaptr> I don't know, I don't have a TV card installed
<adaptr> AM thinking about buying the PVR350 though
<Aquahallic> ahh
<Aquahallic> :)
<Aquahallic> I just have a pvr 150
<adaptr> yeah, the price diff isn't small, but the feature set is just so much better
<Aquahallic> well I'm not doing anything real fancy or nuttin'... so the 150 is really all I need... I only have it so I can justify all the work I put into mythtv so my g'friend can record her shows.....LOL
<Aquahallic> and I spun up samba so she can get to the mythtv share on the master backend and just drop her movies on there and watch.... makes it a turnkey media center... she LOVES how it just mounts up an iso
<MythbuntuGuest93> tv fomat for the uk
<MythbuntuGuest93> format soz
<MythbuntuGuest93> is it pal m
<Aquahallic> hmmm
<Aquahallic> Video timing method: DRM
<Aquahallic> shouldn't that be opengl and not DRM???
<laga> why?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-01-27
<Aquahallic> seems like I remember my other frontend had it as opengl
<laga> depends on the VGA card
<laga> DRM works just as well i'd say.
<Aquahallic> and I have a check in the box to use opengl as the timing method
<laga> still can lock to the vertical retrace of your monitor IIRC
<Aquahallic> true
<laga> Aquahallic: htpt://wiki.mythtv.org has something on that
<laga> err, http
<Aquahallic> well... I'm just trying to figure out why when I spin my cube around the livetv goes black until I let it go to that window
<Aquahallic> hmmm... says something about Force AIGLX setting in compiz... but I can't find where in compiz config...:/
<superm1> someone said something about compiz?
<superm1> what's happening?
<Aquahallic> superm1: heard you're the one to talk to about compiz and mythtv
<Aquahallic> :)
<superm1> i know too much about too much
<Aquahallic> lol
<Aquahallic> here's what I have goin' here
<superm1> okay to start:
<superm1> Xgl?
<superm1> if so, lose it
<Aquahallic> would that be a setting in xorg.conf?
<superm1> no it would be installing xserver-xgl
<superm1> if that's installed, that's your issue
<superm1> otherwise carry on
<Aquahallic> hrm... xserver installed with ubuntu... I didn't configure it
<superm1> not xserver
<superm1> xserver-xgl
<Aquahallic> let me see if that's installed real quick
<Aquahallic> noop.. not installed
<Aquahallic> ok... so... continuing on
<Aquahallic> I have mythtv running full screen on one side of my cube... I saw a post "I think it was yours" about a setting under work arounds and I already had that set.. but I'm seeing panels sometimes
<Aquahallic> and... when I'm viewing livetv and I spin my cube... that side is black until I actually release the cube on that side.. and if I go into expo it only show half (diagonal) the picture
<superm1> do other Xv apps perform the same way?
<superm1> such as vlc
<superm1> or xine
<superm1> or mplayer
<Aquahallic> actually... I dunno
<Aquahallic> lemme fire up a video or something and see
<Aquahallic> sorry.. someone came to door
<Aquahallic> ok... so... I fired up a mpg in totem and then moved my cube... and... it looked like the movie actually stayed in one place.. yet.. the totem window moved away from it
<Aquahallic> it's hard to explain
<Aquahallic> almost like the movie kinda stayed there.. but the window moved away from it...:/
<Aquahallic> that make ANY sense at all???
<Aquahallic> LOL
<Aquahallic> superm1: you still around?
<superm1> ya
<superm1> that makes sense
<Aquahallic> ah... that make ANY sense?
<superm1> and explains why myth isn't working
<Aquahallic> k.. so I'm NOT nuts
<Aquahallic> LOL
<superm1> i'm not sure you can override that behavior any more
<Aquahallic> what on earth is that?? any idea?
<superm1> yes
<superm1> its because the Xv overlay can't take odd shapes
<superm1> like what would happen when you move the window around
<superm1> its gotta be a rectangle
<Aquahallic> well they boast compiz as being able to continue playing in realtime while spinning your cube
<Aquahallic> but it's like the movie itself is ripping away from the window it's in
<superm1> well if you can solve this issue, you will solve your myth issue too
<superm1> it all comes down to that Xv overlay
<Aquahallic> ok
<superm1> the reason the old videos were able to d oit
<superm1> is because they used a software video renderer
<superm1> whereas you are using the hardware video renderer
<Aquahallic> with ATI?
<superm1> which isn't a bad thing, the software one makes compiz run like crap
<Aquahallic> and the opensource driver?
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> you've got a little more direction here to at least google on the issue though
<superm1> that's about what i can comment on it
<Aquahallic> yup yup!
<Aquahallic> least now I know what to look for
<Aquahallic> :P
<Aquahallic> MUCH appreciated
<superm1> no prob, good luck
<superm1> and if you sort it out, make a post in the mythbuntu section on the forums
<Aquahallic> mythtv and compiz STILL RAWKS even if I can't get this working like I want...:)
<superm1> so other people will see it
<Aquahallic> sure will
<superm1> thanks
<bear> hey everyone i need help with repositories
<bear> i'm trying to get sdlmame
<bear> for gusty 7.10 and they only have a seriously old version of xmame instead
<bear> for the mediabuntu reposity listed
<met4llica> Anyone available to help me?  im having trouble installing drivers on mythbuntu
<Aquahallic> in mythtv themes... I see in the tv_menu xml file it's executing TV_WATCH_LIVE... anyone know where/what this is actually executing
<superm1> it doesn't execute a binary directly
<superm1> its within libmyth
<Aquahallic> well... .I've found something I think on the problem with the video with a cube and this ATI card
<Aquahallic> found some info that had me take mplayer, zine and set them to No Xv or xshm and they work fine
<Aquahallic> now it's just the native player for livetv in mythtv I need to set I believe
<Aquahallic> so I was trying to find the actual executable and see if I can set the argument there
<superm1> ugh no xv
<superm1> that's an ugly way to do things
<superm1> you may lose vertical sync
<superm1> but if you really want to do that
<superm1> NO_XV=1 mythfrontend
<superm1> will launch it without Xv
<Aquahallic> from commanline?
<superm1> yeah
<Aquahallic> ok.. .did that...
<Aquahallic> fired up and now it looks great on the panel fullscreen... but it's slow... video lags
<superm1> like i said
<superm1> goodbye sync :)
<Aquahallic> hmmm
<Aquahallic> is there a list of flags like NO_XV=1 for mythtv somewhere?
<superm1> not that i know of
<Aquahallic> :(
<superm1> i just messed with that ages ago when i was playing with compiz
<superm1> and found that one
<Aquahallic> hmmm
<Aquahallic> zine uses xshm
<ille> what size do I need for / partition. I have a KnoppMyth install with 3.7 GB and planning to migrate to mythbuntu.
<MythbuntuGuest39> how do default a dvd drive, have a usb xbox 360 and a internal blu ray sata drive but has configured to the xbox drive?
<MythbuntuGuest39> does anybody know if you can get a udf driver for gutsy
<zagibu> does anyone know if there is a developer's version of mythbuntu and if it contains an updated xserver-xorg-video-intel?
<zagibu> cause the 2.1.1 is bugged
<laga> how so?
<zagibu> it only detects 4:3 resolutions on my system
<laga> ah
<zagibu> here is a bug report: http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-x@lists.debian.org/msg71560.html
<laga> well, there's no development version as such.. i think we've released an alpha recently
<zagibu> i, too, have a 1366x768 resolution display, but I can't use this resolution
<laga> but there might be an easier way.
<zagibu> i'm listening
<laga> you can try to get the xserver-xorg-video-intel source package from hardy (http://packages.ubuntu.com) and try to re-build that
<laga> if it's a newer version
<zagibu> ok, what do I have to write into sources.list?
<laga> you, just download them manually from http://packages.ubuntu.com
<laga> the source package
<laga> which will consist of three files
<zagibu> ah, ok
<laga> then you have to install a few things first: sudo aptitude install build-essential fakeroot
<laga> then you can run dpkg-source -x <name-of-that-file-you-downloaded>.dsc
<laga> it'll create a new directory.
<zagibu> yeah, it's newer
<laga> cd to that directory
<laga> and run dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<laga> it'll complain because packages are missing. install those. repeat.
<laga> once it's done, cd.. and install the deb it created
<zagibu> very cool, will try that, thanks a lot
<laga> i also suggest you download the gutsy deb (not the source package this time :)) from packages.ubuntu.com so you can roll back easily.
<laga> make sore not to break anything :)
<zagibu> sure ;)
<zagibu> you know, this is the first time someone really suggested something useful...i've been researching about this problem for three months now
<zagibu> most suggested 915resolution, which unfortunately doesn't work, because the driver somehow doesn't list all available modes from the card bios
<laga> :/
<laga> the new intel driver shouldn't have to use 915resolution. IIRC: :)
<zagibu> yeah, exactly
<laga> does your panel give out correct EDID info?
<zagibu> how do I check this?
<zagibu> in xorg.log?
<laga> no clue :)
<zagibu> i don't think so, though, as it's a LCD TV connected via DVI to HDMI
<laga> i wonder if a modeline would solve your problem
<zagibu> it also has a VGA connection but this doesn't support widescreen, unfortunately
<zagibu> yeah, I tried several modelines I found for 1366x768, but none worked
<laga> we have an old LCD TV and you can set it to widescreen or non-widescreen
<zagibu> mine lists only 4:3 resolutions on the vga port specs
<laga> silly :)
<zagibu> yeah, I haven't tried to force it...might be the next step if your suggestion doesn't work
<thundersaurus> anyone know a good and easy way to watch video podcasts from rss feeds in mythbuntu?
<neopsyche> hi, can someone please help me setup
<neopsyche> I have installed myth tv.. but am experiencing problems configuring it
<neopsyche> anyone?
<neopsyche> hello?
<neopsyche> hello?
<neopsyche> anyone here?
<neopsyche> I need help to configure myth
<neopsyche> is there anyone here out of the 51 users that is online?
<laga> just ask a question and someone will answer if they know the answer
<neopsyche> ok
<neopsyche> Myth tv comes up when i access it from ubuntu menu.. but then it says database not found .. its a strange blue config thing
<neopsyche> what do i do now
<neopsyche> I tried a few times to configure the db.. but something to do with permissions maby could someone please talk me through it?
<neopsyche> laga: do you know how to install it?
<laga> neopsyche: um, i haven't installed a database in a long time. check http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<laga> and search for "mythtv" there
<zagibu> hmmm, laga, it needs a lot of other hardy packages...i'm wondering if it would be faster to just add the hardy repository to sources.list?
<neopsyche> not sure.
<neopsyche> im pretty new to ubuntu
<zagibu> i'm sorry, this wasn't in context to your question...it's something we discussed earlier
<laga> zagibu: you sure those packages are not in ubuntu?
<laga> err, gutsy.
<zagibu> no, it needs a newer version of xserver-xorg-dev
<zagibu> i have the gutsy version, not new enough
<zagibu> as to your question, neopsyche, how did you install mythtv?
<laga> zagibu: maybe you can just redit the version number in debian/control
<laga> zagibu: try it :)
<laga> zagibu: if you just add the hardy entries to your sources.list, your whole box might get upgraded to hardy which is probably not what you want
<zagibu> hmmm, yeah
<zagibu> maybe later ;)
<laga> :)
<zagibu> the debian/control is the one in the source directory?
<laga> zagibu: yes
<neopsyche> zagibu: sudo apt-get install myth-tv .. I think.. it was  awhile ago
<neopsyche> zagibu: is there anything i can check.?
<neopsyche> zagibu: to see if its running properly?
<neopsyche> zagibu: Theres myth icons in the ubuntu toolbar
<zagibu> hmmm, can't help you then, I've always used the prepared mythbuntu distribution and haven't even gotten to run this one properly yet
<laga> neopsyche: that's not enough.
<laga> neopsyche: please read the wiki
<zagibu> but you should read up all you can on the link that laga provided
<neopsyche> how can i check if my hw tuner is compatible?
<laga> by reading the wiki
<neopsyche> my hardware tuner works with tvtime and xawtv
<laga> ;)
<laga> then it should work with mythtv
<neopsyche> where is this wiki to read?
<neopsyche> i am on help.ubuntu.com
<neopsyche> ;-)
<neopsyche> ok
<zagibu> there is no mention of the xserver-xorg-dev package in debian/control, laga
<laga> control
<laga>        oops.
<laga> Build-Depends: debhelper (>= 5), quilt, pkg-config, xserver-xorg-dev (>= 2:1.3.0.0)
<laga> that's in the gutsy package at least.
<laga> like the 5th line
<neopsyche> do i need to install frontend and backend to record tv shows from tv card?
<zagibu> if you want the interface to control it, you need both
<neopsyche> ok
<neopsyche> thanks
<zagibu> otherwise you probably could control the recordings using the webinterface...but to watch them, you also need the frontend, i suppose
<zagibu> and laga, you are right, i'm blind (and should use grep to verify, sorry)
<laga> zagibu: ;)
<zagibu> ok, it's compiling now
<zagibu> reminds me of gentoo-times
<laga> ARCH="~x86" emerge xserver-xorg.. ;)
<neopsyche> if i install mythbuntu .. does that mean its going to change all my desktop settings?
<neopsyche> im currently running ubuntu-studio???
<laga> neopsyche: no
<neopsyche> from the website its saying - do you want to install the mythbuntu-desktop ???
<laga> can anyone recommend a remote which can learn new IR codes, can do macros and is usable with mythtv? and costs less than a small fortune? :)
<neopsyche> laga: wont that change my desktop?
<zagibu> mythbuntu is a distribution, i think it will change it
<laga> neopsyche: mythbuntu-desktop is a meta package. it#ll install new software. wether you want to use that or not is your choice.
<laga> unless you're using xfce i think
<zagibu> unless you can somehow migrate to it without doing a reinstall
<laga> it's possible that it'll set your default session to mythbuntu-desktop, but you can easily change that in the login manager
<zagibu> wow, it seems it's more complicated than I can grasp...i'll just shut up :)
<laga> no
<laga> it's easier, actually
<laga> it just installs a bunch of new software and some special config
<laga> it *should* not disrupt your existing session.
<neopsyche> now it says its adding something called universe-dialogue?
<laga> you can even install ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop etc in mythbuntu-control-centre.
<laga> not sure about ubuntu studio, though :)
<neopsyche> is mythbuntu an authorised mod?
<neopsyche> in other words.. supported by canonical?
<laga> i think we're recognized, but not officially supported due to licence problems with mythtv and some dependencies.
<laga> "supported by canonical" is somewhat misleading. i doubt that you can buy support contracts for ubuntu studio from canonical :)
<zagibu> ok, laga, the built deb installed, now trying to reconfigure the x-server...cross your fingers ;)
<neopsyche> so.. mythbuntu will allow me to set timing recording of tv programs?
<zagibu> i don't know if it allows manually timing show, but in combination with an EPG, it allows it, yes
<zagibu> and getting an EPG to work is a completely different story (and can be quite hard, depeding on your location)
<zagibu> laga: the new driver works, but doesn't change the situation at all
<laga> :/#
<zagibu> the only resolutions i can set for the desktop are 480p (720x480) and 1080i (1950x540)
<zagibu> i guess it's the TV
<zagibu> i just don't understand the whole thing with HDMI and videosignals in general
<laga> i'm sure you can override it with a modeline
<zagibu> I mean, why is it so hard when any off-the-shelf DVD-Player can output the right signal
<zagibu> all i want is to use the whole screen estate, like my 50$ DVD-Player does
<laga> :)
<laga> no clue
<laga>  Option "ModeDebug" "boolean"
<laga>               Enable printing of additional debugging information about modesetting to the server log.
<laga> see man xorg.conf / man intel
<MythbuntuGuest48> how do get the tv guide to work
<zagibu> good question, dude...i think that's the main piece of work you have to do to get MythTV running
<MythbuntuGuest48> tuner is setup and working but unable to recieve channel listings
<zagibu> i'm not even there yet, though, so I can't really help ya
<portahex> it depends on where you live and your tuner type
<MythbuntuGuest48> is taken me ages to setup
<MythbuntuGuest48> hauppauge wintv 500 dt and ive in uk
<MythbuntuGuest48> live
<portahex> pvr 500, or nova-t 500?
<MythbuntuGuest48> nova t
<portahex> read http://www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=10005&page=7
<MythbuntuGuest48> have got the card recieving channels
<MythbuntuGuest48> going to give this a go later
<MythbuntuGuest48> thanks for this
<fast_edi> while using mythfilldatabase it says connection timed out and ...set the proper ip-address
<fast_edi> but i use localhost in setup as advised
<fast_edi> eth0 is set to a private ip. does this matter?
<MythbuntuGuest48> ok im lost already with this
<MythbuntuGuest48> im using wireless connection
<MythbuntuGuest48> back end set default i address
<MythbuntuGuest48> 127.00 so on
<MythbuntuGuest48> as my setup got two tuners how is possible to set one for live tv and the other to record
<portahex> why would you compartmentalise it like that? why not use both for whatever they're needed for?
<MythbuntuGuest48> well have tryed to record and watch another channel together but no joy
<laga> keescook: is there an ETA on the unionfs fixes?
<MythbuntuGuest48> got it working , found another web page on to configure
<MythbuntuGuest48> it all trial and errors at the moment getting there slowly
<MythbuntuGuest48> took me three trys to get the tunners to work
<MythbuntuGuest48> know ive got to get the hauppauge remote to work properly it little bit sensitive
<zagibu> just buy a windows media center remote, it's really easy to setup in mythtv and it works from a great distance
<MythbuntuGuest48> will the hauppage ir pickup a windows media remote as i got one of these when a xbox 360 hd dvddrive
<zagibu> i don't think so...
<zagibu> it's more the reciever that counts, i feel
<zagibu> i'm not an IR expert though, and in theory, it should work even
<zagibu> but yeah, in theory, my video card should also be able to send a 720p signal to my monitor, which it isn't in practice
<zagibu> if laga is still reading, i've found some lines in my Xorg.0.log that say my TV is reporting via EDID only the two resolutions I can set in XFCE
<zagibu> so this might be where the problem lies
<zagibu> i have no clue on how to make it ignore this EDID stuff, thoguh
<zagibu> the guys in intel-gfx are not very responsive, unfortunately
<laga> no worries, i'm sure it can be done somehow :)
<zagibu> or is it maybe an xorg option i have to set?
<laga> probably, yes
<zagibu> i've found one: "Ignore EDID" "1" ...gonna try it now
<Aquahallic> Section “Device”
<Aquahallic> Identifier “your graphics card model”
<Aquahallic> Driver “your graphics card driver”
<Aquahallic> BusID “PCI:1:0:0″
<Aquahallic> Option “IgnoreEDID” “true” < < put this line if this is missing
<Aquahallic> EndSection
<Aquahallic> :)
<Aquahallic> Google is your friend....:)
<zagibu> i've found it in section monitor, actually
<zagibu> which makes more sense, since my driver (intel) has no ignore EDID option
<Aquahallic> well... if that one doesn't work... give that one a whirl
<zagibu> sure, thanks
<Aquahallic> http://baudizm.blogsome.com/2005/09/27/ignoring-edid-to-impose-higher-resolution/
<Aquahallic> there's the actual link... it also has you put the actual resolution you want to use under the monitor section
<zagibu> trying now...other stuff didn't work
<zagibu> no luck, it's still using EDID
<Aquahallic> can you throw your xorg.conf into a pastebin so I might take a peek?
<zagibu> sure
<Aquahallic> and what's your exact model of intel card?
<zagibu> 945GM
<laga> did you set a modeline?
<zagibu> http://pastebin.ca/875079
<zagibu> http://pastebin.ca/875081
<zagibu> toilet time
<Aquahallic> dunno.. I don't really see anything funky in your xorg.conf.... there's GOT to be a way to turn it off though...:/
<Aquahallic> I did read this though......
<Aquahallic> Option "Ignore"  "bool"
<Aquahallic>               This optional entry specifies that the monitor should be ignored
<Aquahallic>               entirely, and not reported through RandR.  This is useful if the
<Aquahallic>               hardware  reports  the  presence  of  outputs  that don't exist.
<Aquahallic>               (RandR 1.2-supporting drivers only)
<Aquahallic> think it's under the monitor section
<Aquahallic> http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/xorg/2007-July/026572.html
<Aquahallic> that's where I was reading it....
<laga> don't think that "Ignore" is the right thing
<Aquahallic> maybe not... just reading on his chipset.. thought I'd post it and maybe it'll lead him in the right direction...:)
<zagibu> my last option is to use a tool to change the edid of the LCD, but i'm a bit worried about destruction here
<laga> zagibu: have you tried specifying a modeline while setting ignoreedid?
<zagibu> yeah
<zagibu> i can try again IgnoreEDID true in the monitor section
<zagibu> had ignore EDID 1 there
<laga> tried the debugging output?
<laga> you need IgnoreEDID true.
<laga> not anything that comes close ;)
<laga> s/anything/something/
<Aquahallic> close only works in horseshoes and hand grenades....:P
<zagibu> hehe
<zagibu> i had the other thing off another page
<zagibu> it doesn't work with the new syntax in the monitor section, either
<zagibu> i think a problem might be my DVI->HDMI connection
<zagibu> maybe the LCD only accepts video timings over this connection
<zagibu> but it's still strange that it doesn't list 720p in EDID
<zagibu> cause the manual clearly states it's 720p compatible
<Aquahallic> have you googled your model of monitor and EDID and Xorg
<zagibu> yeah, it only yields crap results and some swedish forum posts which i don't understand the first word of
<Aquahallic> what model is your monitor?
<zagibu> the TV is unfortunately a pretty rare and basic consumer model, not really an enthusiasts choice
<zagibu> Sony KDL-40U2000
<zagibu> i think i'm going to try it via the vga input again
<MythbuntuGuest48> hauppauge remotes what can be done about using all button only limited to a few controls
<MythbuntuGuest48> is there a replacement for mythbuntu like there is for ms media center
<MythbuntuGuest48> configuration file
<MythbuntuGuest48> how do go about making a new lirc configuration file a haupauge remote
<Daviey> MythbuntuGuest48: o/
<Daviey> What model hauppauge?
<MythbuntuGuest48> wintv nova 500 dt
<MythbuntuGuest48> remome is a 45 button
<Daviey> oh
<MythbuntuGuest48> ;-(
<Daviey> and i guess the settings mythbunbtu-control-centre produces isn't working
<Daviey> Fancy doing some compiling? :)
<Daviey> MythbuntuGuest48: i have to go real soon, so you have to respond faster :)
<MythbuntuGuest48> iv got most of it setup its the remote im having problems with the tuner working ok
<MythbuntuGuest48> tunner ok
<MythbuntuGuest48> remote has limited fuction
<Daviey> yea, with the latest 500's you need to compile v4l-dvb
<Daviey> from source :(
<Daviey> oww
<Daviey> Remote is working somewhat?
<tgm4883_laptop> Daviey, who has access to the rsync server?
<MythbuntuGuest48> did that last night
<Daviey> tgm4883_laptop:
<Daviey> <--------------- does
<tgm4883_laptop> anyone else?
<Daviey> erm, bendailey
<tgm4883_laptop> k
<Daviey> superm1 still has access but can't remember his password AFAIK
<Daviey> tgm4883_laptop: why do you ask?
<tgm4883_laptop> heh, he can't remember any of it, ports etc
<Daviey> he's a plank :)
<tgm4883_laptop> well superm1 wanted to push the alpha builds to that server
<Daviey> i can do that
<tgm4883_laptop> well you weren't around
<Daviey> so what happend?
<tgm4883_laptop> i see your hiding out in here, and not the -dev channel ;)
<Daviey> erm
<Daviey> am i not in -dev?
<tgm4883_laptop> eh, nothing, never got pushed
<MythbuntuGuest48> a
<tgm4883_laptop> nope
<Daviey> MythbuntuGuest48: you should be able to use myth control centre from here
<Daviey> I thought you had no functionality, some just means lirc isn't conf'd properly
<frink__> Daviey: !!
<Daviey> frink__: wassup :)
<met4llica> anyone awake?
<frink__> Daviey: not much.. heh. Is the box OK now? I found out what happened.
<frink__> The firewall had a session overload issue (netscreen bug) - fixed now.
<Daviey> frink__: sounds nasty.. thanks for getting it back
<Daviey> seems ok now tho, thanks
<frink__> good
<frink__> wasnt too nasty
<frink__> the bug was with the Screen OS - it held SNMP sessions open. We had a faulty detector on the site that keps sending SNMP traps to the management things
<frink__> which gradually built up sessions on the firewall
<frink__> but ICMP seemed OK. I culd ping it, but that was all.
<frink__> maybe it does not keep state for ICMP.
<frink__> Anywya, sorry about that!
<met4llica> anyone else have trouble building v4l-dvb on mythbuntu?
<boggystudios> If I have a bunch of media already on my system then how do I get that incorporated into mythtv ?
<hugolp> hi, Ive re-installed the backend and the mysql password is new. Now one of the front-ends refuses to start. Where I should change the password?
<hugolp> I remember there was some dpkg command but I cant remember exactly
<jduggan> normally in ~/.mysql/mysql.txt
<jduggan> er
<jduggan> normally in ~/.mythtv/mysql.txt
<jduggan> :)
<compy> if anyone rips dvds what do you encode it to... or whats the best option, VOB, ISO, Divx, etc?
<tgm4883_laptop> compy, i prefer ISO, but only because i backup the whole dvd
<compy> tgm4883, cool
<directhex> i rip to h264
<laga> jduggan: not quite true. it's recommend you set the password in /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt (using sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common or in mythbuntu-control-centre)
<jduggan> oh really?
<jduggan> i only use mythbuntu for a backend, oops
<jduggan> :)
<laga> :)
<laga> starting with hardy, ~/.mythtv/mysql.txt will be a symlink to /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<laga> because just too much stuff can break if they diverge
<hugolp> thanks jduggan
<mrbean> Hi folks.. I upgraded my myth box and now the video on most channels is very unstable.
<mrbean> Video shakes and you'll see pink and green
<mrbean> Im wondering if anyone else has run into this.  The same hardware worked fine with kernel 2.6.17.14
<laga> does it work with tvtime?
<laga> or xawtv or any other app?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-01-19
<klb_> hi, I can't start watch tv. When I check the logs I see that it is looking for 1016_2009118162152.mpg in the live directory I set up. I looked in the directory and it is not there, I don't know where it went or why but is there a way for me to regenerate it or have it start a new one?
<crodrigues_> Hi. Can someone please tell me how can I use an already xmltv format file available on-line?
<perilousapricot> is it possible to use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WindowsServerNetboot to boot the mythbuntu testing ISOs?
<tgm4883> perilousapricot, I don't know if anyone has tried
<perilousapricot> tgm4883, I'm finding a lot of tutorials for booting an initrd image, but not a simple iso
<lobolife> I'm looking for front-end to watch torrents and dvds. Would mythbuntu be a good solution for this?
<perilousapricot> tgm4883, unetbootin is the answer to my previous question
<MythbuntuGuest16> Hi Ii'm intrested in RSS feeds from MythWeb. I've read a couple of sites that said I should have that capability with 7.04, but I can't seem to find it...
<perilousapricot> what do you mean rss feeds?
<MythbuntuGuest16> I'm trying to setup my Zune to download the latest episode of a show when its recoreded through an RSS video feed.
<MythbuntuGuest16> Here is what I'm trying to use: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/MythWebRSS
<perilousapricot> one sec, my browser just decided to lock up
<perilousapricot> firefox has been doing this a bunch recently :(
<MythbuntuGuest16> I've had the same issue, have to tried Google Chrome?
<perilousapricot> well, I have firefox plugins that I like
<perilousapricot> there's some other plugins
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest16: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythExport
<perilousapricot> (getting back to the RSS)
<rhpot1991> poke at that some
<perilousapricot> grrrrr, I wish nvidia would get off their asses and recompile their drivers against the new xorg
<perilousapricot> do the open source nv- drivers have XV support?
<phunyguy> hello?
<ioky> hello, I just get a Hauppauge Wintv HVR 1600 PCI card
<ioky> I don't know how to get the remote to work
<ioky> it mean be related to the IR receiver
<ioky> I am not sure , any idea?
<ioky> Thanks
<phunyguy> have you looked at any lirc docs?
<phunyguy> it would be a good idea to start there, ioky.
<ioky> yes, however, I don't really get how it actually work with my remote
<phunyguy> then you should format and install windows.
<ioky> I don't even know is the IR receiver is supported or not. haha
<phunyguy> :)
<phunyguy> are you using the reciever that came with the remote?
<phunyguy> and you are on mythbuntu?
<ioky> yes
<phunyguy> well you have to find the correct driver for the reciever
<phunyguy> and put it in /etc/lircd/hardware.conf
<phunyguy> then find a lircd.conf to match the remote  (codes)
<ioky> well, the receiver come with the Card, it is like on board
<phunyguy> http://lirc.sourceforge.net/remotes/
<phunyguy> if you cant find codes, you need to record your own
<ioky> http://lirc.sourceforge.net/remotes/hauppauge/PVR-350.jpg
<ioky> this is the remote I have
<phunyguy> and if you can't take the time to learn how to do it, then you shouldnt be using linux.
<phunyguy> ok.
<phunyguy> http://lirc.sourceforge.net/remotes/hauppauge/lircd.conf.hauppauge
<ioky> I just not sure the receiver come with the card is actually supported
<phunyguy> that is the config file you need
<phunyguy> save that as /etc/lirc/lircd.conf
<phunyguy> then you have to set up mythtv to use that remote
<phunyguy> the config for that is ~/.lirc/mythtv
<ioky> Thank you so much
<ioky> just one little question
<phunyguy> ...
<ioky> if the TV turner part of the TV card is supported, is that mean the IR receiver are also supported too?
<phunyguy> no.
<phunyguy> they may be supported, but it is not insinuated
<ioky> thanks for you help
<phunyguy> you are welcome.
<ioky> Just wondering. How can you tell, is the onboard receiver is working or not?
<ioky> *ir receiver
<phunyguy> http://www.lirc.org/html/install.html#testing
<ioky> I run sudo mode2, as the page said, it output "error opening /dev/lirc" "No Such file or directory"
<phunyguy> ok.
<phunyguy> try sudo mode2 -d /dev/lirc0
<phunyguy> you have to point it to the right device
<ioky> same thing happen
<phunyguy> then lirc isnt running
<phunyguy> sudo service lirc start
<phunyguy> ps axf | grep lirc     -  to check and see if process is running
<ioky> it said "loading Lirc modules [OK]" and then Starting remote control daemon LIRC [Fail]
<ioky> it is loaded now
<ioky> however, it still say No Such file or directory
<ioky> ps axf | grep lirc return
<ioky> 6440 pts /0 s+ 0:00 | \_grep lirc
<ioky> 6430 ? s+ 0:00 /usr/sbin/lircd --device =/dev/lirc0
<ioky> and mode2 still saying error opening /dev/lirc0, no such file or directory
<doodz> Hey peeps... I've running Mythbuntu (surprise) and got a simple question ... I installed it on a 500gig drive and I'm just wondering where the majority of my hard drive space is so that I can copy larger files to there...I just did default install nothing fancy
<bogus-> df -h?
<doodz> thanks
<doodz> so when i type 'df -h' it lists everything.. except the listing only accounts for 150gig of my 500gig..so not sure where the other 350gig is ?
<rhpot1991> is that 150g free or total?
<doodz> 150gig total .. about 143gig free
<superm1> doodz, possible that your BIOS doesnt allow drives past that 147gb barrier?
<superm1> doodz, you can check in fdisk what it's recognized as
<superm1> or gparted
<rhpot1991> could fire up gparted and see what it says
<rhpot1991> superm1 beat me to it
<superm1> gparted is probably a little easier to use
<doodz> I've got a terrabyte drive plugged in via USb and it recognises that
<doodz> ok checking out gparted
<superm1> well the barrier exists for ide drives normally, i'm not sure about sata - but i'm sure it doesnt exist on USB
<doodz> ok gparted lists sda2 as 'extended' and is hoarding all my drive space
<doodz> actually.. sda6 (sub tree of sda2) has a size of 453gig with 317gig used and 135gig unused... which doesn't make sense cos the drive basically has a fresh install of everything only
<doodz> and 'df -h' says that sda6 is only using up 1.1gig where gparted says it is using 317gig
 * doodz cries they stole my hard drive space
<doodz> ahh I think I may know why I have a problem
<doodz> I installed my system from a backed up image file... the original disk was only 150gig
<doodz> is there a way to tell Ubuntu that I have a 500gig instead ?
<superm1> doodz, boot into gparted from the live disk. you may be able to adjust that
<doodz> ooh ok
<doodz> thanks
<doodz> ill check it out
<superm1> if you can't, then what you'll have to do is recreate your partition table, but i have a bad feeling that won't work properly and maintain you data
<superm1> so what you would want to do at that point is create the partitions as normal, and format them.  loop mount your backup image and rsync the files out of it
<doodz> ok im not bothered if I lose my data cos i have them backed up in the image file
<doodz> is there a way to start from scratch and apply the image file in a smarter way ?
<rhpot1991> what data do you have?  Might be easier to just backup the mythtv db do a fresh install then import the db
<doodz> well i have other stuff installed other than mythtv...what's the best image program these days ?
<doodz> actually think i might be going good... I followed superml's instructioins and have deleted/created partitions to how I want them..and now I will restore xfs image
<uriol> hi
<uriol> i just installed mythtv and the hard disk is working very hard allways, and i don't know how to stop it
<uriol> i have a tdt decoder on an usb stick
<uriol> i installed it in order to record tdt channels on the hard disk
<aegis> Hey guys, can you install mythbuntu onto an existing ubuntu server?  In other words, can an existing ubuntu server become a mythbuntu server without losing all the custom settings already worked.
<tgm4883_laptop> aegis, not sure how well it would work on the server kernel
<rhpot1991> IIRC the server kernel is a bad idea
<aegis> ugggh...  that sucks.
<aegis> I put a lot of work into this server...
<hads> Changing kernel isn't hard.
<aegis> hads: you mean I could just change the existing kernel and keep my current settings?
<hads> Sure, just install linux-image-generic or whatever it's called.
<hads> But if you're installing on a server beware that all of X etc. will probably be pulled in.
<aegis> so you mean backup xorg.conf
<hads> Oh if you're already got X installed etc. then it won't matter. A normal server install wouldn't have X.
<aegis> yeah, I have gnome desktop installed and vnc into it...
<hads> So just a desktop with a server kernal then :)
<aegis> so any recommendations on how I should start going about that?  Burning a mythbuntu CD and trying to install over the existing server?
<hads> No, install the generic kernel, reboot into it, remove the server kernel, install mythbuntu-control-centre, and the use that to configure your mythtv stuff.
<aegis> hads: sweet... I saw mythbuntu-control-centre in synaptic.  thank you very much.
<hads> no probs.
 * hads moves conference rooms
<aegis> hads: uname -r shows 2.6.26-23-generic
<aegis> so am I correct in assuming I am good to go?
<hads> aegis: Yes.
<hads> So it's not a server at all, just a desktop :)
<Batshua> Could someone be so kind as to assist me?  I'm currently fighting with my graphics card, after which I'm going to have to fight with the tv tuner card.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-01-20
<Batshua> lspci outputs thus with regard to my graphics card: nVidia Corporation G71 [GeForce 7300 GS] (rev a1)
<Batshua> I have connected to my TV with component cables, but the screen is pale, bluish, and off-center.
<aegis> hads: you're right... I mean, I user it as an apache server, file server, and media server, but it's just a desktop.
<hads> Cool, you should be good to go straight off then.
<Batshua> Hm.  Okay, so the graphics card is working well enough now that I haven't a need to worry.  Can anyone give me a bit of handholding on how to properly configure mythtv for a Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-1250?
<Batshua> I'm not sure I know what needs to be done.
<MythbuntuGuest62> if i install mythbuntu will my remote work without me needing to tweak anything?
<MythbuntuGuest62> anyone here?
<superm1> i still dunno why the server guys feel so strongly X shouldn't be there, but meh
<rhpot1991> weak I think my backend crashed before/during recordings :(
<rhpot1991> looks like firewire failure broke it :(
<doodz> afternoon.....got mythbuntu 8.10 installed.  mythbackend starts up before network manager and hence TV doesn't work.   How do I make network manager start before mythbackend ?
 * Batshua is still seeking any kind advice on how to configure mythtv to play nice with her WinTV-HVR-1250
<mishehu> Batshua: wish I could help, but I only own a pvr250
<Batshua> Welp, I appreciate the sentiment, at least.
<Batshua> I did as much as I could with what I could reasonably find online
<mishehu> eyn beAd mah
<Batshua> but I don't know the stuff that actually makes it work
<Batshua> mah yitlonem adam chai?
<mishehu> not to ask a dumb question, but is the device listed as supported in the kernel and mythtv?
<Batshua> uh, as far as I can tell, yes.
<Batshua> everyone's review of the card was like
<mishehu> does it use the ivtv kernel module?
<Batshua> zomg, mythtv, plug and play, totally easy!
<Batshua> and ... yeah, I'm lost.
<Batshua> I haven't the faintest.
<Batshua> How would I tell?
<mishehu> stam min hasakranut - at datiyah?  batshua lo shem nafots bekehilat haHilonim
<Batshua> Dati, lo.
<mishehu> Batshua: run `lsmod |grep ivtv` on a shell
<Batshua> :/ Ani ... 'transdenominationalit'?
<mishehu> if it shows a line like `i2c_i801                9692  0
<mishehu> then it's loaded
<mishehu> only that it would be ivtv instead of i2c_i801
<Batshua> lemme get out of virtualbox
<Batshua> I'm fighting with that, too.
<Batshua> it WAS working fine...
<mishehu> yes, one fight at a time
<Batshua> hamatzav lo tov
<mishehu> deal with katyusha first then kassam, katyusha has longer range
<Batshua> It put out stuff...
<Batshua> lemme email it to myself
<Batshua> so I can nopaste it
<Batshua> or, fff
<Batshua> I can nopaste it from there.
<Batshua> http://rafb.net/p/RhTpdH14.html
<Batshua> Tada!
<Batshua> I have NO IDEA what I'm looking at!
<mishehu> definitely looks like it's an ivtv supported card, unless you have other capture cards in the same machine
<mishehu> ivtv                  168612  0
<mishehu> that line right there shows that it's loaded
<Batshua> nope I don't have any other cards
<Batshua> that's the one.
<Batshua> a friend has offered me a spare, but god, not until I have this crap running normally
<Batshua> My dad is all like "you said this would take a day"
<mishehu> so you should be able to run the mythtv setup and configure it.
<Batshua> ... NO, I said building the BOX would take a day.  I said getting the software set up would take, you know, longer.
<Batshua> Oh, I can run the setup.
<Batshua> I don't know what to put in.
<mishehu> unfortunately my myth box is not connected up at the moment so I can't give you a complete step-by=step
<mishehu> first go to capture cards in the setup
<mishehu> and then add a card
<mishehu> and the wizard should allow you to select different models.  select until you find the closest (or exact) match
<Batshua> I have no idea which one it should be.  :/
<Batshua> that's where I got stuck.
<mishehu> btw, tagidi todah leavich Al haOnesh ;-)
<Batshua> I also, probed info?  failed to open.
<Batshua> whatever that means, it doesn't sound so good.
<mishehu> heh no probing,a nd I figured you as a female would think it to be something unpleasant (which is why the Ford Probe didn't sell well to its intended market...)
<Batshua> So wrong.
<Batshua> So very very wrong.
<Batshua> I think MOST people don't like being probed.
<Batshua> but what I meant was, the phrase "failed to open" leads me to believe something isn't quite right.
<mishehu> sec
<Batshua> How do I figure out which card type is most correct?
<Batshua> I thought my best guess would be MPEG-2 encoder card
<Batshua> but ... I'm not sure of that.
<mishehu> hmm that's weird, according to the mythtv wiki, the hvr-1250 is an atsc/qam with an analog tuner (but the analog is not hardware driven, so it's going to be sucky for performance)
<mishehu> so let's take a step back for a moment...
 * Batshua steps back
<mishehu> are you planning to use this for atsc/qam or analog capture?
<mishehu> Batshua: it's just a hop to the left...
<Batshua> Uh, I was going with cable tv.
<mishehu> then a step to the right...
<mishehu> Batshua: digital or analog cable tv?
<Batshua> I assume that is qam
<Batshua> digital, I think
<Batshua> but I'm ... not sure.  it's whatever we get in this area.
<mishehu> ok, in this case, the card should be configured for atsc/qam, which means it doesn't use the ivtv drivers.
<mishehu> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Hauppauge_HVR-1250
<mishehu> Batshua: whereabouts do you live and who is your cable provider?
<mishehu> and no, I'm not asking because I want a date ;-)
<Batshua> San Antonio, Texas, Time Warner Cable.
 * Batshua laughs
<mishehu> alek san antonio
<mishehu> superm1 and I are up in austin
<Batshua> Way, no!
<mishehu> eyfo leAzazel yesh felafel taIm bamedinat texas???????????
<mishehu> I can't find an edible felafel to save my life down here
<Batshua> Uh
<Batshua> our cafe had some, not sure they do that anymore
<Batshua> some of the middle eastern places are OK
<Batshua> you know what I miss?
<Batshua> Schwarma.
<mishehu> schwarma's ok, but I've never been THAT fond of it.
<Batshua> There's a REALLY good place in Boston.  I'd give my left $body_part to get some kosher schwarma
<Batshua> but no, it exists not here.
<mishehu> I hate it now, I have to wait til I go back to one of the other two homes to eat a decent felafel
<Batshua> I'm happier now that I know how to find za'atar
<mishehu> ok here's another question you might know - do you know where I can get Strauss Ski krem gvinah levanah?  I can't find it anywhere down here, and I make a cheesecake with it...
<Batshua> oh, and labne
<Batshua> I haven't the foggies.
 * mishehu sighs
<Batshua> You realize that San Antonio looks to Austin for supplies, yes?
<mishehu> I figured but you probably live here longer than i do
<Batshua> Or Houston.  We're not exactly flush with these sort of options ourselve.
<Batshua> 14ish years
<Batshua> regrettably
<mishehu> there ya go.
<Batshua> I am aiming to move Bostonward
<mishehu> boston?  it's frickin cold up there
<Batshua> 75%+ of my friends live there.
<Batshua> There is yehudim bamidbar there
<Batshua> which I miss terribly
<Batshua> yeah
<mishehu> yesh yehudim bachimAt kol Hor baOlam...
<superm1> mishehu, i'm moving soon hopefully (to another part of austin), and i'm seriously considering ditching time warner in favor of just OTA.  there is so little benefit to having them anymore with all the firewire locked down, and a majority of the cable network shows i watch (SciFi and Comedy Central) being on the intartubes now
<superm1> via network's website and/or hulu
<Batshua> I don't know if you've heard of them this far south, almost all their stuff is eastward
<Batshua> and uh, northward
<mishehu> anyway, the problem with getting a direct feed from cable to your hvr card is this - encryption.  the manyakim have it encrypted
<mishehu> superm1: the qam is encrypted too no?
<superm1> mishehu, well the OTA channels on QAM aren't encrypted
<mishehu> Batshua: yah so only the OTA channels you'll pick up, plus maybe a lame public access
<Batshua> what's OTA?
<superm1> but unlike my previous locale, i dont have to worry about snow, so OTA should be fairly equivalent
<mishehu> Batshua: oh that's a company heh
<mishehu> I thought you were using the metaphor
<mishehu> Batshua: On The Air
<Batshua> Ah.
<mishehu> broadcast channels
<Batshua> well, that'd be better than nothing.
<Batshua> The idea is this
<mishehu> Batshua: I've lived, besides israel, in chicago, so never heard of 'yehudim bamidbar'
<mishehu> superm1: yeah, I have no plans on even signing up for time warner.
<mishehu> superm1: I blogged about all this drm crap, and since I have little time to blog at all, that says something about how it annoyed me.
<Batshua> It is what I am stuck with, so I will take what I can get
<superm1> i think on a matter of principle i'll cancel my current cable subscription before i move telling them it's because of encryption not mentioning because i'm moving :)
<mishehu> superm1: that's a good idea
<rhpot1991> superm1: at least you have working cable :(
<superm1> rhpot1991, comcast being comcastic again?
<rhpot1991> my lack of encryption doesn't help that comcast can't fix crap
<Batshua> any idea on how to set up this freaking card, y'all?
<rhpot1991> superm1: I've had ghosting in my HD and internet that wont hold a connection for ~2-3 months now
<superm1> yikes
<troy_s> superm1: So I did the research.  No docs for .22 out.  Nothing really.  .22 isn't on the map until they finish it and they aren't clear on the path to finishing it.
<troy_s> superm1: So theming is a clusterfeck right now.
<superm1> troy_s, well that's less fun
<mishehu> s/comcast/cumcast
<mishehu> there, fixed that for you
<rhpot1991> comcrapstic also acceptable
<mishehu> Batshua: if there was some sort of a linux group meeting I'd say bring the machine up and I'd help you out with it
<mishehu> but it's kinda hard when I can't get on it.
<mishehu> and I don't own an hvr-1250
<mishehu> but even superm1 doesn't know what linux groups are around here and he's been around longer than me
<mishehu> I'm only 2 1/2 months in austin now ;-)
<superm1> well i'm sure they're active and what not around here, i just haven't made any type of effort to meet with them
<mishehu> there ya go, you're no more up-to-speed on that than me ;-)
<ioky> I am having trouble to getting lirc to work on my mythBox,
<ioky> the remote doesn't work, and never got it to work
<ioky> mode2 give me "error opening" NO such directory and such
<ioky> try both mode2, and mode2 -d /dev/lirc0
<ioky> no lucky, any idea guyS?
<orduek> hi
<orduek> I need some help
<orduek> I want to reinstall mythbuntu 8.10 but to save the /var/lib partition
<orduek> can I define during installation to use this partition without deleting it?
<orduek> hello?
<NineTeen67Comet> Hi all. I've got three MythBuntu boxes (all 8.10) they all use the same mythtv MySQL database on another machine but one of my MythBuntu boxes shows the blue setup screen every time it's rebooted, then after the frontend comes up it crashes and has to be restarted (then works perfectly) .. ideas on what to look for?
<walker> hello
<walker> hello
<walker> i've setup a mythbuntu server and made a diskless-boot image. But the image just can't start nfs-common? any suggestions?
<walker> mythbuntu on intrepid (8.10)
<walker> portmap starts ok
<walker_> hey, anybody here?
<rhpot1991> !ask
<Zinn> Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<phanohanover> hi guys...is there a King of the Myth within you guys? :)
<phanohanover> anyone could help me with a simple question?
<phanohanover> i would like to know how to apply a patch to my frontend being 3690.patch. (using weekly builds actually)
<walker> hey. Does anyone know why rpc.statd (nfs-common) does not work on diskless frontends?
<walker> ...and eventually, how do i mount nfs on a diskless frontend...?
<walker> running mythbuntu 8.10...
<hads> It doesn't? I use NFS on my frontends.
<walker> hmm
<walker> you installed nfs-common?
<hads> Probably, I'd have to check though
<walker> simply can't get it to run rpc.statd... it hangs for 2-3 min and then fails...
<walker> been googeling all day :S
<superm1> try installing portmap
<walker> i did... it comes automaticly with nfs-common...
<superm1> well i know that i was doing mounting of nfs on my diskless box back when she was a diskless box
<superm1> don't remember doing anything fancy
<walker> 8.04 then?
<walker> found alot on 8.04 not having problems with it...
<hads> Yes, I have nfs-common installed.
<walker> my nfs-common won't startup  :S
<walker> btw, checkbox for allowing unsigned packages won't work either...
<superm1> i did it 8.10
<superm1> i only switched from diskless because my dead hard drive came back to life all of a sudden
<walker> my installation must be fu*d then...
<walker> the trailer-plugin isn't in 8.04, right?
<renfrew> can anyone tell me what files MCC modifies to set the mythweb username/password?
<renfrew> !help mcc
<Zinn> !help mcc Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<renfrew> !mcc
<Zinn> Mythbuntu Control Centre, one of the biggest advantages of Mythbuntu.  You can configure a lot of normally complex tasks from one location.  You can find it in your System menu after installing Mythbuntu.
<renfrew> exit
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-01-21
<NCommander> Hey all, I'm working on setting up a mythbuntu box, and I was having an issue with SUID messages, but running mythfrontend as sudo just leads to a segfault
<NCommander> Help please :-/
<MythbuntuGuest83> i am looking for a way to edit my fstab so that it will pull media from my main myth
 * Batshua looks around.
<Batshua> Can anyone help me fix my xorg.conf?
<Batshua> We were trying to make it less horrible and somehow succeeded in trashing it completely
<aegis> check /etc/X11 for backups
<MythbuntuGuest83> i found a link one time that had a step by step tutorial of what to add to fstab
<MythbuntuGuest83> now i can't find it
<Batshua> Oh, it's visible again
<Batshua> I just don't know how to make it WORK
<Batshua> you know, where all parts of the screen align with the monitor
<Batshua> and the resolution works.
<MythbuntuGuest83> i remember i had to create a directory somewhere and ....
<MythbuntuGuest83> found it...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=667580
<MythbuntuGuest83> in case anyone wanted it
<Batshua> Um, my xorg.conf could use some help.  More like a LOT of help.  I have three ways to connect the mythbox to the tv: DVI, Composite, and S-Video.  So far none of them work right.
<Batshua> By "work right", I mean "has proper resolution, is centered, and is the right color".
<Batshua> Could anyone assist me with the configuration?
<Batshua> I would really appreciate it.
<kevinle> Anyone here get irblaster.info serial blaster to work with mythbuntu?  with out messing up the PVR150 remote capabilities?
<MythbuntuGuest06> is there a problem with the cover art not downloading on movies now?
<MythbuntuGuest06> what is the new tmdb?
<MythbuntuGuest06> please help
<MythbuntuGuest06> how do i change over to the tmdb now?
<stiev3> MythbuntuGuest06, I have yet to try it, but if you have an existing install you'll have to get your hands on the tmdb.pl script and edit your mythvideo settings to switch from imdb.pl to tmdb.pl
<stiev3> http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/364704
<stiev3> Coverart isn't working because your imdb.pl script expects a certain layout from imdb.  If imdb changes its layout, the script no longer finds the proper links to posters when it reads imdb and you get no coverart/no plot/no whatever they changed.
<MythbuntuGuest06> the cover art part is not working...i want to switch to the tmdb
<rhpot1991> warning: the movie database may be missing some info on some films
<rhpot1991> so pick your poison
<stiev3> yes, where you lack posters on imdb, you may lack everything from tmdb
<stiev3> it's easy enough to fix and you do that by creating a tmdb account and filling in the missing info/poster.  I think if you follow the info in that link you'll get there.
<kevinle> has anyone here been able to work the irblaster from irblaster.info
<guindous> has anyone a pinnacle pctv analog card?? i have some issue with the remote control...
<whoDat> anyone alive? ;)
<neoneddy> define alive?
<tgm4883_laptop> the popes alive
<whoDat> mmm.. had your caffine this morning
<tgm4883_laptop> jean claude van dam is alive
<neoneddy> I'm sipping some Coke in a luminum can they were giving out at the Minnesota Wild game last night
<neoneddy> JCVD FTW!
<whoDat> whats a luminum can lol
<neoneddy> I'm space happy ... aluminum bottle rather ... sorry
<whoDat> oh heh
<whoDat> so anyone know what happened to the multimedia keys in mythbuntu 8.10?
<whoDat> my volume keys still work, but they dont register in XEV with key codes so that I can remap them.
<neoneddy> http://snipurl.com/ahccu here is that coke can/bottle thing
<hads> You left an i out of your aluminium :)
<tritium> English is an evolved language, with Greek, Latin, German root words.  So what if he's using a newer version than you?
<hads> --> :) <--
<neoneddy> no I just can't type well..
<hads> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aluminum#Present-day_spelling
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-01-22
<walker> does anybody else have problems with getting a diskless client to shutdown/reboot? Mine hangs during shutdown, last message: nbd0 receive control failed.
<hads> walker: I did on my Hardy image, not on my new Interpid one.
<hads> Never figured out why.
<walker> mine is intrepid... :/
<ioky> hi everyone, I am new to Linux and TV
<ioky> I am wondering, how can you check to see your TV card is detected by your system, and running
<ioky> My card is Hauppauge winTV HVR 1600
<ioky> model 1199
<aegis> If I want to use firewire to control my Verizon STB, can it go through my frontend?  My backend is in my basement...
<foxbuntu> ioky, dmesg | grep ivtv
<foxbuntu> aegis, I believe so
<aegis> that would really help...
<aegis> I've no idea how I would go about running a firewire that far otherwise.
<ioky> thanks, I will give it a try
<Steven> Hi all
<Steven> Does mythbuntu support ATI graphics cards?
<bsusa> hello all
<bsusa> could someone please assist me? i  have myth mythbuntu box setup, but now i want to be able to watch all my content on another ubuntu machine, how can i achieve this?
<bsusa> helo anyone know much about setting up a mythtv server and client?
<tgm4883> bsusa, i'm headed to bed, but you want to install mythtv-frontend on your other machine then use the password from /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt on your backend
<tgm4883> also, activate the mysql service (or is it mythtv service) on your backend
<bsusa> i cant vnc into my machine for some reason when i login it comes to a grey screen
<perilousapricot> bsusa, you might be vnc-ing into a blank desktop
<perilousapricot> if you use x11vnc (which can be configured from the mythbuntu control center), you can view a currently running desktop
<bsusa> k thats all good
<bsusa> im having trouble running mythtv frontend now i configured it and when i run it, nothing hapens i look in system monitor and its their but sleeping
<bsusa> why is this?
<bsusa> hi people
<bsusa> i have an issue running Myth tv on another pc it only shows up in processors, it does open on screen, i dont understand
<bsusa> anyone here?
<bsusa> whenever i make changes to my MythTV backend database connection it doesnt save it next time i go in
<bsusa> why is this plz
<bsusa> hello
<bsusa> anyone here?
<bsusa> mythtv how to connect frontend to backend?
<tritium> Ah, xfs_fsr is what's making all that hard drive noise!
<iamlindaro> tritium, probably not it will not run very often
<tritium> iamlindaro: I checked vi ps.
<tritium> It's not very often that I hear it.
<tritium> But when I did the first time or two, it concerned me.  Now that I know what it is, it's ok.
<iamlindaro> well it could ve then
<tritium> It's very rhythmic.  You could almost keep time to it.
<njbair> is /etc/xorg.conf supposed to be an empty file in mythbuntu 8.10?
<tgm4883> njbair, pretty much
<njbair> where should i look to change the video driver?
<RPS> !help
<Zinn> !help Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<tritium> superm1: do you have a minute?
<superm1> tritium,  i prefer contentfull pings...
<tritium> superm1: sorry ;)
<tritium> I'm workign on libhdhomerun and hdhomerun_config_gui.  The upstream tarballs unpack with no version string in the directory name, which dh_make doesn't like.  Do I simply rename the directory?  Or do I need to fix the .tar.gz file so it unpacks with the version string in the directory.
<superm1> just rename the directory
<tritium> e.g., hdhomerun_config_gui_20081231.orig.tar.gz unpacks to hdhomerun_config_gui
<superm1> its usually just a warning when apps complain about that kind of stuff
<superm1> i haven't used any starter scripts for NEW packages for ages
<tritium> OK, thanks.
<superm1> i always copy a nice debhelper7 or cdbs package's packaging
<tritium> What do you use?
<superm1> and modify to fit
<tritium> I see.
<tritium> Well, I'm quite rusty at this.
<superm1> i just hate how <dh7 puts so much crap when you use a starter script
<superm1> it's quite esoteric
<tritium> I'm just getting back to basics. ;)
<superm1> mind you that's coming from someone who understands this stuff usually!
<tritium> Indeed.
<njbair> how do i change video driver settings in mythbuntu 8.10?
<superm1> njbair, you'll want to open up mcc and pick  the restricted drivers manager generally
<superm1> or just start the restricted drivers manager yourself outside mcc
<superm1> but if you are looking for specific settings say for your nvidia card, open the nvidia-settings tool
<njbair> i don't have nvidia, i have a via mini-itx mobo
<njbair> i'm accustomed to using xorg.conf but that's empty in mythbuntu.
<superm1> then you dont have a nice gui for doing things with the chrome stuff
<superm1> njbair, it shouldn't be "empty", there should at least be a few things in there
<tritium> superm1: ick, you're right.  It's actually overwhelming.
<njbair> nope. empty.
<superm1> njbair, try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<superm1> njbair, it will make you one
<njbair> heh i tried that this morning and I think i forgot to use sudo. still, i wonder why it was empty.
<tritium> superm1: ah, actually, you've packaged the lib already.  It just needs to be upgraded to the latest version so I can build the gui.  I'll apt-get source it, and check out what you did.
<superm1> njbair, it could be an installer bug possibly depending on what you selected
<superm1> tritium, yeah you can do your first MOTU upload again to upgrade the library in jaunty then too :)
<tritium> superm1: will do :)
<njbair> well i appreciate the help. google was a dead end on this one. you guys do great work, btw.
<superm1> njbair, glad to help.  if you could identify what scenario caused this, i seem to recall some other people having similar problems
<superm1> do you by chance remember the options you picked in the installer?
<njbair> superm1: i used the alternate cd, that's probably the most unique thing i did. everything else was pretty much stock. i'll run the install again on a vm and see if the same thing happens. if i find something, where should i post it?
<superm1> oh alternate cd.
<superm1> its not worth your trouble
<superm1> we ditched the alternate cd for 9.04
<superm1> getting it to do things we wanted was difficult, hard to maintain, and on and on
<tritium> superm1: mythbuntu ditched it, or ubuntu as well?
<superm1> just mythbuntu
<tritium> ah, ok
<tritium> superm1: built successfull in jaunty pbuilder
<tritium> Installed and verified that it works on intrepid.
<superm1> tritium, sweet
<tritium> superm1: would you like to review it?
<superm1> tritium, realistically about the alternates, they have a low take rate, and if your graphics dont work on the live disk, why would they work on the alternate these days
<superm1> tritium, this is libhdhomerun, or the gui?
<superm1> if it's libhdhomerun, just go ahead and upload it
<tritium> superm1: this is the updated libhdhomerun
<superm1> if it's the gui, put it on REVU and i'll take a look later
<tritium> I don't believe I can upload any longer.
<superm1> cant you reactivate your account?
<superm1> i thought all motu's could
<tritium> Let me see what I can do.
<tritium> I think I'd have to email the MOTU council, get approved again.
<superm1> usually it's just on the LP page
<tritium> I let it expire, but I'll try.
<tritium> superm1: looks like I can't reactivate without team administrator (MOTU Council or Ubuntu Technical Board) approval
<superm1> tritium, oh you must have been deactivated before the transition then
<superm1> there was a new team made that all MOTUs can enter and leave at will (from what i understand)
<tritium> superm1: I wasn't deactivated.  I expired on 2008-08-09.
<superm1> oh. well send an email to motu-council then.  if you dont get added in again in a day or two, i'll sponsor the upload for you k?
<tritium> Sure, thanks!
<MythbuntuGuest10> Hey, I've got an odd question/issue.  I've installed Mythbuntu 8.10, and when the system reboots, Firefox and console both open.  I can't see where they're loading from (nothing in crontab, inittab is blank, nothing in /etc/rc*....any ideas where else I can look?
<MythbuntuGuest10> Everything works just fine (although I've got to close the browser, or alt-tab to the myth frontend), I'd just like to not have to grab a keyboard every time I have to reboot the box
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-01-23
<b_> hello all
<b_> im having problems loading mythbuntu 8.10 live cd
<b_> the system halts at '"squashfs version..."
<b_> it just stays like that; i tried downloading new images and everything.
<b_> can someone help?
<b_> wel... ?
<tgm4883> seriously?
<OZ3TL> seriously what ???
<tgm4883> he stuck around for 6 minutes
<tgm4883> I just clicked back to xchat
<tgm4883> and hes gone
<tgm4883> perhaps if he had waited alittle bit someone could have helped him
<OZ3TL> ohhh i can't help anybody 1: just installed it 2. not very good writing english but can read and understanda lot of it
<OZ3TL> so i'm only here to learn about mythbuntu
<OZ3TL> any of my questions will be asked in other channels where i can write what i mean i my own languade
<BCampbell> suddenly lost ability to record.  Setup two shows to record tonite, now they're not listed and I cannot schedule anything to record.  Please give me some hints
<BCampbell> never mind...looked like an setup issue..resolved now
<bsusa> hello
<bsusa> could someone please help me? Whenever i run Mythbuntu frontend fullscreen, the taskbar does not dissapear from the screen, why is this?
<superm1> bsusa, try closing compiz
<superm1> (if it's open)
<bsusa> i dont have it installed
<tgm4883> bsusa, did you use the screen setup wizard?
<bsusa> nope this happend when i plugged in my projector
<bsusa> its always been working fine though
<bsusa> i just uplugged seems to work fine now
<bsusa> so you know much about mythtv?
<bsusa> you know how you can remotley watch it through a database
<bsusa> is it possible to add the Mythvideo feature to it as well so you can watch Videos as well as Recordings
<arrrghhh> howdy folks.  when I cat /dev/video0 > /tmp/test.mpg - i get video (static) so i'm guessing it just needs to be set to a channel.  when i setup myth, it sees the card but it doesn't seem to work.  says "tuner1 unavailable" in the system status page.
<arrrghhh> i don't get anything when i goto "watch tv" - so there's definitely something i still need to do to setup the card within myth... i'm just not sure what!  i've never used mythbox before, but i've always been very interested in the idea.  my work was throwing a computer away with a pvr-150 in it, so i figured i'd give it a shot!
<Shadow__X> arrrghhh, have you looked up on the myth wiki on how to setup your card
<Shadow__X> hey superm1 for the totem mythtv plugin i have the info in gconf put the plugin isnt in the totem menu
<hads> !logs
<Zinn> MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<hads> arrrghhh: Check those, they should have pointers
<bsusa> is it possible to add the Mythvideo feature to it as well so you can watch Videos as well as Recordings
<Shadow__X> superm1, you here
<Shadow__X> i just read that the mythtv plugin wasnt ready for 8.10s release is that trust
<Shadow__X> and if so are there still no newer builds that reinpmiment that feater
<bsusa> hello anyone here
<bsusa> ?
<Shadow__X> anyone know how to recet the keyring password
<bsusa> can you use a shared folder on MythVideo to play remote videos?
<Shadow__X>  using the frontend
<bsusa_> on the remote pc
<bsusa_> i cant get samba to see the shared folders any ideas?
<bsusa> hello all
<bsusa> i setup samba and i cannot see anyone on the network, i am not sure wats wrong, could someone help me please
<Fritz> hi
<Fritz> I was hoping somebody here might have a suggestion for me regarding a MythTV problem I'm having with mythbuntu.
<Fritz> When watching liveTV or a recording, it frequently stops responding to the remote or keyboard input.  I'll push several buttons and nothing will happen.
<Fritz> Then, anywhere from 30 seconds to 2 minutes later, it is like mythTV "catches up" and it will run all of my button presses at once
<Fritz> I've been using mythtTV for 5 years now and I've never had this type of problem, I don't even know where to start looking.
<hads> I've heard of a few people with that lately, not seen it myself though.
<hads> I *think* there's a ticket on it
<Fritz> I've had trouble finding anything, but it's probably a lack of knowing what to search for
<Fritz> thanks for the input though.  I'd be very happy just to confirm that I'm not the only one getting it
<Fritz> I was using minimyth before I upgraded my machine last week, I think I'll try it on this hardware and see if I have the same issue
<Shadow__X> anyone know how to autostart objects in xfce
<hads> objects?
<Shadow__X> programs
<Shadow__X> better?
<hads> ~/.config/autostart
<Shadow__X> ah alright i guess no gui eh
<Shadow__X> lol
<Shadow__X> asking for too much
<Shadow__X> thanks hads
<hads> There may be one, I don't know much about XFCE
<Fritz> looks like there was a gui released for XFCE 4.4 - http://www.xfce.org/about/tour
<Fritz> so it should be available, maybe in the repos
<Shadow__X> ah true didnt think of repos
<Shadow__X> Fritz, yeah i did find that
<Shadow__X> just didnt think
<Fritz> looks like it is installed for me
<Fritz> xfce4-autostart-editor is the command
<Shadow__X> yeah didnt read the 4 there
<Fritz> hads, do you happen to have any idea if the bug that I described is considered a mythtv bug or a mythbuntu bug?
<hads> Fritz: Mythtv
<hads> AFAIK
<Fritz> thanks again
<hads> np
<bsusa> i have 1 ubuntu machine and a Myrhbuntu machine and im trying to get samba working to views shares on each one, i have set it up and i cannot see anything. I dont understand what im doing wrong, can somone help me please
<bsusa> i have 1 ubuntu machine and a Myrhbuntu machine and im trying to get samba working to views shares on each one, i have set it up and i cannot see anything. I dont understand what im doing wrong, can somone help me please
<Fritz> are you just sharing among the two machines?
<bsusa> i want to get these two working first
<Fritz> the reason I ask, is that nfs is much simpler for connections between two linux machines, but it won't work for you if you want to access from another OS
<Fritz> if you do want to use samba, then the easiest way with any recent ubuntu variant is to boot into the gnome desktop, then right click the folder you want to share
<bsusa> cool i just want to share from Mythbuntu to Ubuntu
<Fritz> okay, then I would definitely recommend nfs
<bsusa> what should i do?
<Fritz> when you mount an nfs share, it acts just like it is on your local computer
<bsusa> k
<bsusa> do i have to keep mounting it when i need to use it?
<bsusa> how would i mount this?
<Fritz> assuming that both computers are actually on, you can put a mount instruction in your fstab file and it will mount automatically at boot
<Fritz> if they aren't always on, then there is a tool called autofs/automount that just mounts it automatically when you click ont he directory you want it mounted at
<Fritz> first, for both computers you will need ot make sure that nfs-kernel-server is installed from the repos, I don't think ubuntu has it by default
<bsusa> 1 sec ill do that
<bsusa> k they wher both installed
<bsusa> what next?
<Fritz> well, there is probably a graphical way to do this, but I don't know it
<Fritz> are you comfortable using a console /editing config files?
<bsusa> yeh
<Fritz> okay, so to share a directory, you can edit /etc/exports
<Fritz> I think there are some examples commented out by default, here is an example of one of my exports
<Fritz>    /vault/music 192.168.0.*(rw,sync,all_squash)
<Fritz> so for that line, I'm sharing /vault/music with all computers that have an IP address starting with 192.168.0.
<Fritz> rw = read/write access, sync involves how data is written to the drive and is considered safest, all_squash makes everyone that connects to the share have guest access
<Fritz> you can also use root_squash and everyone but root will have access based on their user/group
<bsusa> k so if im sharing videos5 folder and my ip was 192.168.1.104 i would  /nas2/videos5 192.168.1.*(rw.sync.all_squash)
<Fritz> that is, you could use root_squash instead of all_squash
<Fritz> yes, that would allow anyone on your private network to mount it
<bsusa> yeh thats cool
<bsusa> let me give that a go
<Fritz> make sure you are using commas, not periods "rw,sync"
<bsusa> 1 sec
<bsusa> ok
<bsusa> k done
<bsusa> do i need to reload a service?
<Fritz> exactly
<bsusa> which one?
<Fritz> should just be nfs-kernel-server
<Fritz> sudo /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server restart
<bsusa> k cool 1 sec
<bsusa> k thats done
<Fritz> now, to test mounting it manually, on the client machine you an run "sudo mount 192.168.1.104:/nas2/videos5 /media/videos"
<Fritz> replace "/media/videos" with whatever directory you want it to show up in
<Fritz> the directory must actually exit, but should be empty
<bsusa> k 1 sec
<bsusa> cool done i can see it
<bsusa> thanks very much
<Fritz> no problem
<Fritz> for an example of "permanently" mounting it, you could add a line to your /etc/fstab file like: "192.168.1.104:/media/videos nfs rw,auto"
<Fritz> er, that isn't right, I cut some of it off
<Fritz> "192.168.1.104:/nas2/videos5 /media/videos nfs rw,auto"
<Fritz> however, that will only succesfully mount if the host computer is on when you boot the client computer
<Fritz> if you aren't confident of that, I'd say look into "autofs" and it will just mount when you try to open /media/videos (or where ever you put it
<bsusa> cool thanks heaps once more
<Fritz> have fun with it
<Fritz> g'night
<bsusa> hello
<Crewsr3_3> is there a way to get a RSS feed of the mythubuntu forums so I can see what is being talked about
<Crewsr3_3> is there a way to get a RSS feed of the mythubuntu forums so I can see what is being talked about
<d0netsFN> hey is anyone here?
<d0netsFN> i was having trouble getting my audio working for my xbox 360 through my pc using mic input
<d0netsFN> my pvr 150 has the red and white jacks. how can i set my mythbuntu to play that audio input from the pvr 150 ?
<jduggan> does dvd ripping work out of the box in mythbuntu?
<rhpot1991> jduggan: depends on the dvd
<rhpot1991> for the most part yes, but some with heavy protection will give you hastles, pretty easy to solve by using gddrescue to rip them
<jduggan> most are oldish
<jduggan> newest is prolly matrix revolutions, which is a good few years old now :)
<rhpot1991> I've seen some issues with dvds that I assume aren't standard, you can fix some playback issues by using xine if you have issues
<rhpot1991> !xine | jduggan
<Zinn> jduggan: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Configuring_Xine
<rhpot1991> I only really see it with oddball concert dvds and stuff like that
<rhpot1991> jduggan: you should be pretty good, the new sony dvds are the ones that give you problems ripping normally
<jduggan> xine??
<jduggan> sorry, by ripping, i mean copying to disk and transcoding to xvideo
<jduggan> not playing
<rhpot1991> jduggan: you can ignore what I say about xine then, that is mostly for problems with playing back dvd menus
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, err, IIRC, ripping is not OOB in mythbuntu
<tgm4883> neither is playing for that matter
<tgm4883> you have to activate that in MCC
<erb-> can I add a menu to mythbuntu's GUI
<erb-> like right now theres a section to see videos, music, movies
<erb-> i want to add one for porn
<erb-> so i dont gotta just drop all my porn in the same folder as all the movies
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: think all you need is mythvideo
<oobe> what is mcc
<oobe> mythbuntu control centre
<neoneddy> I see what you did there
<oobe> what did i do
<neoneddy> You asked, and answered your own question
<oobe> lol
<oobe> i did indeed
<neoneddy> new to MythTV?
<oobe> no
<oobe> just some abreviations for things that are relatively new
<oobe> like mcc
<neoneddy> I find myself using "define: popculture term / acronym  here"
<oobe> yeah i love using define:
<oobe> i use it all the time
<oobe> never met anyone else who does
<neoneddy> like I was curious what the term "you better break yourself" meant once...
<oobe> i only use it for single words
<oobe> didnt relise you can do it for sentences
<oobe> you mean define: in google
<neoneddy> sure... most of that is found in urban dictionary though
<neoneddy> it's how I stay hip and use my new pop culture words and phrases in the proper context...  we also got some sweet flash cards in the office as well, they have 50's era cartoons with today's slang and example usages
<oobe> does anyone know a simple avi joined for linux
<oobe> sounds like an interesting work place
<oobe> i mean avi joiner
<neoneddy> might not help much but I use D-Vision 3 on OS X
<neoneddy> it's a unix variant and many OS X softwares are Linux Ports
<neoneddy> might try searching for a linux version of that
<snarkster> hi
<snarkster> ive got mythbuntu up and running but having issues with dvds and automounting my usb mass storage drive.. do i just need to edit fstab and remove the udev lines?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-01-24
<snarkster> anyone home
<erb-> i can't get my remote front end to connect to my backend
<erb-> i can connect to the mysql server remotely from the front ends pc
<erb-> both /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt files show the same passwords
<erb-> 2009-01-23 19:40:33.264 Connecting to backend server: 127.0.0.1:6543 (try 1 of 5)
<erb-> 2009-01-23 19:40:33.265 Connection timed out.
<erb-> hmmf
<snarkster> erb yah no one is home right now
<snarkster> haha
<snarkster> and Im going tot he store
<dulonga> hello peoples
<dulonga> is anybody alive in here?
<dulonga> i guess nottt
<dulonga> will a myth frontend run in windows under a VM??
<wolf_> hey, i am triyng to switch over to a new tv tuner the pvr-150, but for some reason it doesnt seem to brecognizing it when i try and add the card
<mr_bm1> anyone help me to setup the Mythbuntu Config Centre
<mr_bm1> ?
<mr_bm1> HAs anyone in this room?
<mr_bm1> on one here
<HalEmmerich> Hey guys. Is there any way someone could walk me through getting an ATI Remote Wonder I to work with Mythbuntu? I have both it and the original ATI dongle reciever
<HalEmmerich> I tried opting for Kernel Drivers for Nvidia/ATI remotes, but I'm not sure which, if any, IR transmitter I should be using
<mr_bm1> I though here I can get the help
<mr_bm1> Nothing
<mr_bm1> Verry sorry for the room
<cesman> howdy y'all
<cesman> anyone w/ mythexport installed mind doing a pastebin of /etc/mythtv/mythexport.cfg
<cesman> thanks
<cann> hey
<cann> can i run 8.10 on my diskless frontend while i keep my backend on 8.04 ?
<HalEmmerich> Heya. Is anyone here?
<ana> Hi, can anyone help me figure out why I can't hear TV audio from the pvr-150?
<darthanubis> lirc (0.8.4a): Installing module.
<darthanubis> ..........(bad exit status: 7)
<darthanubis> anyone else seeing this?
<wolf_> hi, im trying to add my pvr-150 card in mythtv, i previously had a saa7134 card. the new card is working fine but i can't add it in myth.
<bobmorning> Quick question, I've already done the FAQ and read the forums, can't find what I'm looking for.
<bobmorning> New install of mythubuntu, everything works ok.  Can watch TV, record, etc.  But the audio from the TV is always on, even if I attempt to watch a recording.  Any ideas?
<neoneddy> Hmm.. that's a new one on me
<rhpot1991> got your plugs mixed up?
<bobmorning> Even when I ESC away from watching TV, the audio from the capture card is still there.
<bobmorning> That's what I was thinking also.
<bobmorning> I have the input from the ATI TV-wonder card going into Line-IN
<bobmorning> The output (green jack) is going to the LG LCD TV.
<bobmorning> Everything in the sound control panel is muted except for line-in and master
<neoneddy> do you need that line-in ?
<neoneddy> forgive me for sounding noobish.. I've never sued those.. I have a stand alone capture card
<neoneddy> *used
<bobmorning> Got it, well yes I have to use the output from the ATI card to input into the zone card.
<bobmorning> d
<MythbuntuGuest79> Hi.. I've got a PCHDTV-5500 card working ona  mythbuntu 8.1 install.  I don't have an HDTV anyway and am using an old PC that is stuttering trying to display the HD channels, but doing fine on the SD channels (all those "extra" channels that arent broadcast in HD).  Can I set mythbuntu to always show me SDTV even if an HD stream is available from the tuner?  Thanx!
<erb-> how can i change the font size of the on screen menu when I hit the info button
<erb-> i can't read what it says from across the room
<pretender_> In MythTV when I go into manage recordings its empty all that shows up is live TV however when i go to my recordings directory my recordings are there.
<tgm4883> pretender_, hit M, change your filter
<pretender_> tgm4883:  thanks where did you find out about that.  This recordings groups thing is new to me as i was running gutsy previously
<MythbuntuGuest35> .
<MythbuntuGuest35> Hello. I hate to come here for an answer but I am running around in circles.
<MythbuntuGuest35> My Mythbuntu runs fine but I have no audio. If I try to play a dvd using Xine then everything works fine
<MythbuntuGuest35> I know I have to setup Myth for my sound card but regardless of the settings, nothing
<MythbuntuGuest35> comes out
<MythbuntuGuest35> Running Creative card SPDIF only
<MythbuntuGuest35> .
<dulonga> hello
<dulonga> anyone gimme a hand instlling the channel scanner for myth
<NineTeen67Comet> Hello, is there a more simple way to add dvd covers to individual movies than manually selecting each movie then showing it where the jpg/png is? and can I make the directories have an image related to them?
<NineTeen67Comet> and/or when I start one of my mythbuntu boxes it always hands me the initial blue screen setup. English(US), no UPnP servers found, MySQL server etc . always has the right settings, but it asks me then every time. Help?
<NineTeen67Comet> and/or II: When I try to run mythfrontend through ssh (ssh -X ip.add.ress) it hands out QGLContext::makeCurrent(): Cannot make invalid context current. .. can I fix this? I would like to do some settings in mythbuntu on those boxes via ssh on my computer ..
<bobbob1016> I'm running Mythbuntu 8.10, with an nVidia 8200 on the mobo and the propritary drivers.  I'm not getting a gui anymore.  I checked /var/log, and the files don't seem to have been updated for a while.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-01-25
<bobbob1016> Any ideas?
<captain_> howdy howdy howdy
<captain_> got a bt848 card, can't record any sound -- sound comes in through motherboard's CD-In port, is /dev/dsp the right audio device for that?
<MythbuntuGuest09> I am a total noob and reading sticky thread 'HOWTO: DViCO FusionHDTV DVB-T Dual Digital 4 Rev 1 and Rev2 with remote tutorial'.
<MythbuntuGuest09> I can use the terminal (very basics though). do i just type like for like in the terminal from sudo -i down to exit for the driver install?
<MythbuntuGuest09> I am using Ubuntu 8.10 with mythbuntu 8.10 addin install on top of it.
<captain_> using mythbuntu too -- anyone know what the "/dev" string is that I can use in mythbuntu to get cd-sound-in recorded?
<MythbuntuGuest09> My last question relate to getting the Rev 2 remote to work.  I dont really understand what to do with all the replies.  Some say it works others mention changes to the code, and again other say even with the code changes that it doesnt work.  What do i do here???
<MythbuntuGuest09> Thanks for any assistance.  Chipppy (I dont have IRC on my work Windoze machine)
<NineTeen67Comet> Hello, is there a way to assign an image for a directory? Like I've got the Cosmos series, and each episode's cover, but in the Cosmos directory it only shows as a Folder icon.
<hads> NineTeen67Comet: Mythvideo plugin?
<NineTeen67Comet> Yeah, I've got that installed. I can theme it and all, add dvd covers to the individual videos but the directories are still just themed folder icons ..
<hads> Hmm, I did remember something like that but I can find it in the source.
<hads> Try putting a folder.png in the directory, that's what I remembered
<NineTeen67Comet> I'll give that a try .. thanks .. I think I'll have to do a little more though because I initially put all my images in another image directory than the default (I've got a server just full of pictures, and it's with them).
<NineTeen67Comet> It worked, thanks hads .. the folder file shows up inside the directory now too (not as an image, but as a plain file) .. I can live with that =) .. thanks
<hads> You can ignore filetypes in the setup somewhere.
<NineTeen67Comet> oh yeah, I remember that .. thanks I'll jump in there as soon as my kids are off it (ssh -X ) hasn't been working for me today ..
<twitchnln> greetings, has anyone had any luck with hvr-1600?
<d0netsFN> hey
<d0netsFN> what is different about the volume and sound controls in mythbuntu than ubuntu
<d0netsFN> cause i cant get my mic input working
<d0netsFN> i always run my 360 sound through my pc mic input
<d0netsFN> and mythbuntu is giving me issues in that area
<darthanubis> lirc (0.8.4a): Installing module.
<darthanubis> ..........(bad exit status: 7)
<darthanubis> anyone else seeing this?
<Batshua> I'm fighting with my WinTV-HVR-1250.
<Batshua> So far, scan on every general ATSC file has rendered NO frequencies.
<Batshua> Am I doing something wrong?  Is my card defective?
<tritium> Batshua: have you looked at http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Adding_Digital_Cable_Channels_(For_ATSC/QAM_Tuner_Cards_--_USA/Canada), and perhaps tried any of that?
<Batshua> Lemme load the page and check.
<Batshua> wait, what, using scan?
<Batshua> Or did you mean something else that I'm missing?
<tritium> Batshua: yes, using the command-line utilities
<Batshua> yeah, scan?  Not working.  At least, I assume it works but that the card can't find anything.  Or were you suggesting another utility?
<Batshua> I'm sorry, I'm having trouble parsing lately, so I'm gonna ask REALLY dumb questions.
<lucas2> Hey. I'm looking for a comfortable way to launch firefox on my mythbuntu.  The default applicationmenu in the topleft is too small to be able to use for me.   I'd like to just have a HUGE firefox button on my desktop.  Does anybody know how I could make that happen?
<oobe> lucas2, put an icon on you desktop
<oobe> lucas2, type this in console cp /usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop ~/Desktop
<oobe> that will do it without complications
<oobe> "cp /usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop ~/Desktop"
<oobe> without quotes
<Redhammer_the_O1> hello
<oobe> hello
<Redhammer_the_O1> I have a question regarding an antec fusion black with mx200 remote, I have my remote working but am not sure how to "generate" shortcuts in mythtv - for instance it has an eject button which IRW shows but I do not understand how I link that into the mythsetup -- it does not get shown as a key
<oobe> you need to editing your lircrc file
<oobe> you need to get the keybindings that mythtv uses to correspond with the key presses of your remote
<oobe> Redhammer_the_O1, i found somthing that may help you http://mythtvblog.blogspot.com/2008/04/getting-imon-0038-lcd-working-with-lirc.html?showComment=1224268440000#c7516921329044146736
<Redhammer_the_O1> hi
<Redhammer_the_O1> thanks, that is what I used to get it working but I am still not sure how I get some of the odder buttons to work
<Redhammer_the_O1> as per that post, when I run IRW and press the responding buttons then I get the right recognition, I just cannot find where to link them to mythtv, as the "keys" part of the setup does not respond to the odder keys on there
<Redhammer_the_O1> how do I make the key give the right response? (list here) http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/User_Manual:Daily_Use -- do I modify the lirc0.conf and lirc1.conf to spit out other text ?
<Redhammer_the_O1> I am probably missing something really daft and easy but I am a bit daft sometimes
<oobe> you dont need to modify those files if IRW recognises all keys the only file you need to modify is lircrc
<oobe> your lircrc file by default is located somewhere where i cant remember as i prefer to keep mine somewhere else
<oobe> but you cant locate it by searhing for lircrc from console "locate lircrc"
<Redhammer_the_O1> ok, let me search for that
<oobe> you can also try mythbuntu-lirc-generator but your remote is new and it may not support it i would back up your configs first in /etc/lirc and your home directory
<Redhammer_the_O1> the lirc-gen is a bit wild it has knocked me off my socks before
<Redhammer_the_O1> thanks
<Redhammer_the_O1> that has been useful, I will go and try to have some success
<oobe> ok Redhammer-afk you can use any remote setup guide as far as getting key bindings to work
<oobe> i can send you some example lircrc files that have most things you need not eject though
<oobe> all you need to do is change one small part of each key presss
<jduggan> hey guys, i can play dvds just fine, but when i try and import one, when i click begin ripping it says no jobs and nothing else to do, am i missing something?
<mr_bmh> anyone help me to config the Mythbuntu Control Centre?
<mr_bmh> I could not login into database
<oobe> jduggan, do you have libdvdcss installed
<jduggan> libdvdcss2                                 1.2.9-2medibuntu4#
<bobbybin> hi everyone
<bobbybin> I am having trouble with the alt install.  For some reason, I can never get the mythtv database setup.  After install I don't even have the mythconverg db.
<bobbybin> sorry ... that is the alt install for 8.10 available on the website...
<bobbybin> To get one part to work I ended up Grant all on *.* to mythtv@%.... just to be able to login as mythtv...that doesn't quite "feel right" if you know what I mean.
<bobbybin> It seems like something is not getting set right in mysql at the install.  Should I retry the install and see if that works?  Any ideas?
<gregL_> bobbybin : did you go into synaptic and install the database?
<bobbybin> naw...at initial install from the .iso, I picked FE/PrimaryBE...after the install Mysql was running, just no mythconverg db.  I did have to later add my user to mythtv group and delete the mythtv user stuff.  wondering....
<d0netsFN> could someone please help me
<d0netsFN> i have been trying to get help in here and other channels for over a week with 2 problems in mythbuntu 8.10
<d0netsFN> the first problem is my usb media, it shows up in dmesg fine, and in fdisk -l fine
<d0netsFN> but it doesnt show up in places or /media/
<d0netsFN> i plugged a 1 gb card with a card reader in
<d0netsFN> here is the fdisk -l : http://pastebin.com/m11bfef67
<d0netsFN> here is the dmesg : http://pastebin.com/m69406839
<bobbybin> is it in etc/fstab?
<bobbybin> are you mounting it?
<d0netsFN> i shouldnt have to
<bobbybin> sure you do
<d0netsFN> in ubuntu it auto mounts and shows up in places and media
<d0netsFN> and im running ubuntu desktop and gnome btw
<bobbybin> sounds like its not mounting is all...
<d0netsFN> http://pastebin.com/m4eb04c
<d0netsFN> theres my fstab
<bobbybin> do you have a picture of a harddrive on your desktop
<bobbybin> with its name on it?
<d0netsFN> well i have my other drives
<d0netsFN> but not this one
<d0netsFN> thats what i mean
<d0netsFN> i get no icon on the desktop, i get no icon in places, and i get no folder in /media/
<d0netsFN> like i would in ubuntu
<bobbybin> well that doesnt always work in ubuntu either..... I've seen that behavior with USB thumbdrives before too.
<d0netsFN> well its every drive i have tried
<d0netsFN> i have a g1
<d0netsFN> it does the same thing with the g1 sd card
<d0netsFN> and 3 other cards in various card readers
<d0netsFN> http://img516.imageshack.us/my.php?image=nodrivesu3.png
<d0netsFN> just to show you what i mean, my hard drives show up
<d0netsFN> and my xp partition
<bobbybin> I understand that, are your harddrives usb?
<d0netsFN> no
<d0netsFN> sata and ide
<bobbybin> different interface, different behavior
<d0netsFN> im just showing that i get no icon for my usb drive
<bobbybin> I know
<whoDat> bobby: usb is fast enough for mythtv video files?!
<d0netsFN> so any ideas on how to fix
<bobbybin> yeah...I have streamed 2 off of usb before.....you do have to be more careful with it though...thats usb2
<bobbybin> donetsfn: you could try mounting it yourself
<bobbybin> or sometimes with thumbdrives I've had to sudo sync
<d0netsFN> right im wanting it to perform like ubuntu
<bobbybin> then disconnect
<bobbybin> then reconnect...
<d0netsFN> i dont want to manually mount everything
<whoDat> bobby: nuts
<bobbybin> try umounting
<bobbybin> after a good sync
<whoDat> ubuntu 8.10 really screws with multimedia keys, etc. has been a pain.
<bobbybin> disconnect and reconnect...that sometimes helps with usb thumbdrives on my ubunut
<d0netsFN> that didnt work
<bobbybin> have you ever been able to connect this USB device to your ubuntu automatically?
<d0netsFN> yes, ubuntu though
<d0netsFN> not mythbuntu
<d0netsFN> i have had this problem, and the inability to get my mic input working
<d0netsFN> ever since i installed mythbuntu
<d0netsFN> (about 4 weeks ago)
<d0netsFN> but my gfs father had a heart attack and spend 3 weeks in the hospital, then a close family friend killed himself, so we hhoused the immediate family and catered to the other family and friends while they were dealing with all that
<d0netsFN> so im just now getting a chance to get back to my "me stuff"
<d0netsFN> spent 3 weeks in the hospital before passing away*
<bobbybin> sorry to hear that
<bobbybin> I would imagine at that level mythbuntu and ubuntu are the same...although I don't have mine setup quite like yours.  I do know that from time to time my ubuntu desktop box has a similar problem with usb thumbdrives.  I just manually mount it after plug it in.
<bobbybin> i guess I am lazy
<bobbybin> ;)
<MythbuntuGuest25> does anyone know how i can get the tmdb script to work on my mythbox?
<MythbuntuGuest25> is there even a tmdb script?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-01-25
<superm1> ripperda, only three options that come to mind: mtd --help; use the source luke; ps aux | grep mtd
<ripperda> superm1, thanks ;)
<ripperda> superm1, playing around with handbrake, since it will encode to mp4 w/ x264 & aac support
<superm1> Yeah it's a nice tool.  i've used it in the past too
<work> Hello, im having a question about the subtitle font/ font size of the internal player. is it possible to change it, because its hard to read for me. its damn small and i couldn't find anything on the web (searched for ffmpeg + subtitles)
<Zinn> work: Please watch your language.
<LonEagle> font size is configurable in mythfrontend
<LonEagle> somehere in setup, mine isn't working atm so i can't direct you there
<work> ah thanks. i found a thread saying that mplayer must be used for that, so thats not a "must". i'll search and try it. thanks
<LonEagle> mplayer must be used for what? oh wait, you don't mean the caption font
<work> i mean the subtitles, i have a foreign language film and a subtitle .sub file. and the displayed subtitles are very small and hard to read
<work> is that also the caption font?
<work> so i have to change the size in Settings -> TV -> Playback OSD (or something similar)?
<work> im currently at work... so i dont have access to the box and cannot look it up - sorry
<work> i have another question to the autobuild system. i installed the .dep package from the mythbuntu website, configured it to update to 0.22 (didnt check the testing ppa), and now the updatemanager (mythbuntu 9.10) wants to make a partial update, most packages with mythtv in the name are not enabled. do i not meed the requirements? how can i solve this problem? or look more deeply into it? should i enable the testing ppa?
<LonEagle> yeah, i'm not sure about mythvideo.
<LonEagle> what do you mean it wants to do a partial update?
<LonEagle> when you install the deb it will want to do some updates, to bring you up to the weeklys
<LonEagle> or the bugfixes, i don't remember which.
<work> yeah, but most of the updates the update manager lists are not enabled by default. is that behaviour intended? can i safely enable them without breaking something?
<work> found a thread that says that i can do "apt-get -s dist-upgrade" to simulate the update. i'll try that.
<LonEagle> what do you mean?
<LonEagle> a dist-upgrade is between mythbuntu versions, e.g. 9.04 to 9.10
<LonEagle> http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds <-- that's where you got the .deb you installed?
<Zinn> [www.mythbuntu.org] Automatic Daily builds | Mythbuntu
<work> yes
<LonEagle> okay, so that package itself doesn't update mythbuntu, it just sets you up to be able to update mythtv to the autobuilds.
<work> that is what i mean. i then started the update manager, and it shows a list with updatebale packages. most of the mythtv related and most of them disabled (but not greyed out - i could enable them). but this behaviour is new to me. so my question is, why are these disabled, can i enable them without breaking something
<LonEagle> the update manager or synaptic?
<work> the update manager
<work> maybe there is a package needed in a higher version, not provided by the ubuntu repositories yet, or something similar?
<LonEagle> hold on my mythbuntu box is....  it's thinking.
<work> *g*
<work> its a clean install of mythbuntu (just added some movies to mythvideo and installed a remote)
<LonEagle> yeah, i just made a clean install myself.
<work> i mean, configured
<work> ah. ok :)
<LonEagle> and you did install 9.10, right?
<work> yes
<LonEagle> any idea what the packages disabled are?
<LonEagle> for instance, mythtv-status, mythexport, mythgame
<LonEagle> let me try applying the deb
<work> yes, all you mentioned (as i recall). sorry i'm currently not at my box, so i could list those
<LonEagle> did it offer to do a partial upgrade?
<LonEagle> and if so, what did you pick?
<work> i didnt do the update. i wanted to ask before my wife jells at my that i broke something (again)
<LonEagle> ah, i see what you mean.
<work> :)
<LonEagle> enabling the testing ppa won't help, i just tested that.
<work> i found this thread: describing the same problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8657824&postcount=2
<Zinn> [ubuntuforums.org] Ubuntu Forums - View Single Post - [SOLVED] Mythbuntu Auto-Updates Questions
<work> the next entry suggests that it has something to do with the nvidia-drivers, but i couldn't test it yet
<LonEagle> ah, i too have nvidia drivers
<work> i'm having the ION platform...
<LonEagle> so i just went into synaptic instead
<LonEagle> and it's not offering anything like a partial upgrade.
<work> it just lets you update the whole mythtv package?
<LonEagle> yes. it might be doing the whole same thing.
<LonEagle> it is uninstalling a couple packages (an old nvidia one and a mythtv perl one)
<LonEagle> upgrading a bunch of packages
<LonEagle> and installing a few new ones.
<LonEagle> nothing seemed out of order. it was all mythtv, mythtv support, or nvidia driver files.
<work> ah. ok. ill also try that.
<work> thanks for the help (an checking through that update process before me) :)
<LonEagle> however, since it's pulling an nvidia driver update, ymmv. i take no responsibility for the wrath of your wife.
<LonEagle> i'll let you know how updating through synaptic goes in another 10 minutes.
<_Speedy2k> Hi!
<_Speedy2k> I have a little question here, i have just downloaded and burned the mythbuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso and i'm trying to install it on my brand new FitPC2, the cd is loading from my usb cdrom drive and when i got to the menu where i select my installation type, i select install mythbuntu on HDD and it just hand there, nothing happen, does someone have already got this problem and is there any way to make it install ??
<LonEagle> work: woo, went off without a hitch for me. but i have a totally different nvidia
<LonEagle> _Speedy2k: nothing at all happens?
<work> :) nice. i'll just try to update everything without the nvidia drivers. and if i feel lucky, ill just update them too
<_Speedy2k> No i have to hit ctrl-alt-del to reboot the pc, i can't change selection anymore
<LonEagle> _Speedy2k: any possibility to try just putting the image on a usb key drive? some people find those to be more reliable.
<LonEagle> of course it needs to be made bootable by the appropriate utility. (it's on any ubuntu pc, but there's other ways too if you don't have one available.)
<_Speedy2k> Yes but i will be able to install from the usb thumb drive or it will only be a live cd ?
<_Speedy2k> because right now Ubuntu 8.04 is installed and running on it
<work> if downloaded the image and copied it onto and usb driver with "unetbootin"
<work> i have ...
<work> cant you then do an apt-get dist upgrade?
<work> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Karmic#Upgrading_Intrepid_or_Jaunty_to_Karmic
<Zinn> [ubuntuguide.org] Ubuntu:Karmic -
<LonEagle> _Speedy2k: yeah you can install from usb key drive same as a cd
<LonEagle> _Speedy2k: usually faster too.
<work> though not all usb drives support a MBR (i found out the hardway)
<_Speedy2k> Ok is there any good how-to do this ??
<_Speedy2k> i'm gona try it right away
<LonEagle> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Zinn> [help.ubuntu.com] Installation/FromUSBStick - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<LonEagle> sub the mythbuntu iso wherever you see the ubuntu iso mentioned.
<_Speedy2k> k
<_Speedy2k> i'm trying it to see if it is booting
<redparchel> I'm trying to put mythweb on it's own vhost myth.mydomain.com, i'm running mythbuntu 9.10, can i just wrap the /etc/apache2/sites-available/mythweb.conf with <VirtualHost *:80> current stuff </VirtualHost>?
<Zinn> [myth.mydomain.com] MyDomain | Domain Names, Web Hosting, and Free Domain Services
<work> hey, LonEagle, i have just decided not to update the mythtv through the auto-builds. where the mythtvbuild provided by mythbuntu 9.10 (more or less) directly links against the nvidia-vdpau driver, the new mythtv build uses the libvdpau1 library, which only provides a wrapper for vdpau-drivers. i have searched a little bit around and found the "nvidia vdpau team" ppa which provides a vdpau driver for nvidia cards linked against the libvdpau1 librar
<work> it seems, as long, as ubuntu does not provide the nvidia-vdpau-driver through the multiverse, there is only vdpau support by installing the nvidia drivers from the nvidia ppa (sorry for the long post). long answer short: ill update as soon as ubuntu provides the vdpau driver through its repositories (whenever it will happen), or when im loosing patience :D
<darthanubis>  what is your adversion to the ppa?
<darthanubis> work, ?
<darthanubis> if your waiting for it to be added to the official repos, then you'll be waiting til april
<work> no adversion, just having a running system and changing too much...
<darthanubis> adding a ppa is not a change worth mentioning
<darthanubis> but to each his own
<work> yeah, but i get in trouble with my wife if i break something
<darthanubis> I just don't understand the fear of the ppa. I'm trying to absolve you of this dissolution
<darthanubis> I use the nvida ppa, drivers all day everyday
<tgm4883> aren't the nvidia drivers in the mythbuntu ppa?
<work> :) its not the ppa its the update of the drivers that i'm afraid of.
<tgm4883> I'd have to look to verify
<darthanubis> work, fear is the mind killer:)
<work> they are, but in an older version 185 and without the vdpau drivers linked against the libvdpau-wrapper
<tgm4883> hmm
 * tgm4883 looks
<tgm4883> I'm pretty sure I have the 190 drivers installed with vdpau
<work> the update the mythbuntu gives me is 185 without vdpau
<work> maybe it compiles the vdpau-driver for the libvdpau1 wrapper lib
<work> it = nvidia installer
<darthanubis> work, I understand your position. Just know that the nvidia ppa works. And I have yet to add/use a PPA for Ubuntu that has not worked.
<tgm4883> libvdpau
<darthanubis> I love PPAs
<tgm4883> nvidia-graphics-drivers-190
<tgm4883> those are both for karmic
<work> tgm4883: i came across the libvdpau1 library and it is just a wrapper, for vdpau support you need the nvidia-vdpau-driver package
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> my vdpau must not be working then?
<work> maybe
<tgm4883> foxbuntu, ^^
<work> i dont know
<work> you should try
<work> maybe ill add the nvidia ppa and update later this evening :D you convinced me darthanubis (dam.n)
<darthanubis> :)
<darthanubis> you'll be just fine
<work> i upgraded the nvidia package to the 190.xx series. yay. but no vdpau-driver. hmm. maybe my guessing is all wrong? not sure how to get the nvidia-vdpau-driver package recommended by the libvdpau1 package
<darthanubis> did you refresh after the addition of the ppa and do an upgrade
<darthanubis> work, ?
<work> darthanubis: sorry, was occupied. yes ran an upgrade, everything went fine. it installed (or updated - i dont know for sure) the nvidia 185 vdpau driver
<darthanubis> work, which driver does the nvidia-settings gui say it is using?
<work> can't look at the moment, wife is watching. i'll post this later darthanubis
<work> darthanubis: nvidia-settings says 190.53
<Ratok> hello guys i got a simple problem, how can i activate the system administration menu in mythbuntu?
<Ratok> im new to it and want to test a modification for my intel card to reduce flicker at high resolutions
<Ratok> but the administration seems to be disabled
<tgm4883> Ratok, why does it seem disabled?
<Ratok> sry i am used to the system button next to applications
<Ratok> but there is none
<tgm4883> click on applications, it should be in that list
<Ratok> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Karmic#Fix_Intel_graphics_resolution_problems
<Zinn> [ubuntuguide.org] Ubuntu:Karmic -
<Ratok> yeah but i cannot access the advanced part
<tgm4883> Ratok, thats probably not on the XFCE menu. I'd have to look to see what it is trying to accomplish
<Ratok> ah thx
<Ratok> i just got the described behaviour flickering after 5-10 sec
<Ratok> sry i gotta go
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-01-26
<foxbuntu> tgm4883, libvdpau1 is not a wrapper it is the correct package going forward with the 190+ nvidia drivers
<tgm4883> foxbuntu, ok, thats what I thought, but I wasn't sure
<foxbuntu> tgm4883, however if you are going to use libvdpau1 an the nvidia 195 drivers you need to use the myth in the ppa built against libvdpau1
<foxbuntu> alright tgm4883
<foxbuntu> fix it
<hipitihop> which log should I check to see why mythgallery plugin fails to install via control centre. It doesn't give an error and appears to go through the motions but when complete, the gallery plugging is left unticked in control center
<foxbuntu> hipitihop, /var/log/dpkg.log
<mrand> hipitihop: I'm leaving my desk right now, but perhaps try running MCC from the command line.
<hipitihop> foxbuntu, nope, nothing in there
<hipitihop> foxbuntu, last entry 21 Jan
<hipitihop> mrand, done that via ssh, no difference.
<hipitihop> mrand, trying manually via apt-get install mythgallery
<ripperda> hmm, interesting. playing a movie (Alien) back via iso scales to fit the full screen, whereas playing back an encoded mp4 plays back as letterboxed
<hipitihop> mrand, btw, manual install worked. hmm
<mrand> tgm4883: adsense doesn't look like it is showing up anywhere on the site
<Daviey> Hi JamieBennett!
<JamieBennett> Hi Daviey !
<Daviey> JamieBennett: I wasn't aware you were running mythtv..  How is it treating you?
<JamieBennett> I was, took a break from it and now I'll be getting a lot more involved :)
<Daviey> super \o/
<tgm4883`> mrand, wrong channel
<javatexan> for some reason, when I updated from 8.10 to 9.10, my vnc server seems to be updating very slowly, am I missing some sort of configuration?
<javatexan> i can see that x11vnc is running at terminal
<javatexan> where do I find the config for that?
<javatexan> all I can find is ~/.vnc/passwd
<mrand> javatexan: I don't know if many of the people that hang out here use vnc.  I use NX.    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1097683 or searching the forum for x11vnc slow refresh or update might turn up other things... or you could try asking on #ubuntu
<Zinn> [ubuntuforums.org] [ubuntu] Why is X11VNC incredibly slow on a gigabit lan? - Ubuntu Forums
<javatexan> I just installed it via the mythbuntu control panel, so I thought it might be widely used...sorry, my bad
<mrand> No problem at all... if you find something that be improved in that regard, be sure to open a ticket with launchpad.
<mrand> s/with/on
<javatexan> is nx part of ubuntu?
<javatexan> or can you get it via software sources?
<mrand> javatexan:  ubuntu has some packages.  Or you can use the free (but closed) version from NX company
<javatexan> k...thanks...wow, didn't know that existed... ;)  Learn something new everyday
<mrand> google has a free server.
<mrand> lunch time bbl
<darthanubis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1035249
<Zinn> [ubuntuforums.org] Transcode (Errored: Thu Jan 8, 2009, 01:13 AM) exit status 139, job status was "Runni - Ubuntu Forums
<darthanubis> I have the same problem with a recording.
<darthanubis> I've seen this before but it has been so long ago, I don't remember what I did to resolve the issue.
<florin_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database
<florin_> Failed to create or modify database (incorrect admin username/password?)
<florin_> but I just get that error again. suggestions?
<florin_> I tried to remove the mysql root password. did not help
<florin_> tried to mess with /var/cache/debconf/passwords.dat. did not help
<florin_> whatever mythtv-database is doing while it's "configured", how can I just do that manually?
<tgm4883`> !mysql | florin_
<Zinn> florin_: If you are having problems connecting to your mysql database, you can perform the following to reconfigure it: 1. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0 (pay attention to the root password you set, you will need it for the next step) 2. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database 3. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common
<florin_> mysql-server-5.0 is already installed and in use by other apps and it works well. dpkg-reconfigure never asks for a password
<florin_> what was step #1 again?
<florin_> it looks like you did a copy/paste but the first part of step #1 was lost
<tgm4883`> florin_, there was no c&p
<tgm4883`> i'd have to look up the original doc that came from
<florin_> nevermind, my xchat is having a dumb day. sorry. now I see the message
<tgm4883`> florin_, what is the problem?
<florin_> lemme try that.
<florin_> same error on step #2
<florin_> Failed to create or modify database (incorrect admin username/password?)
<tgm4883`> what user are you doing for the admin user?
<florin_> dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0 only asks me for the mysql root password
<florin_> /etc/mysql/debian.cnf says something about user "debian-sys-maint" and there's a password noted in that file.
<florin_> I'm confused, as I don't know what happens when I do dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database
<tgm4883`> florin_, i'm at work right now, but i can look it up later
<tgm4883`> you could take a look in the source at debian/rules
<florin_> I'm opening a thread on the mythbuntu forum
<tgm4883`> ok
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-01-27
<DrunkMonk> hey guys, thinking of setting up a mythbuntu box.. can you reccomend a good capture card, preferably one that can do HD?
<superm1> DrunkMonk, have you already reviewed http://mythbuntu.org/requirements?
<Zinn> [mythbuntu.org] System Requirements | Mythbuntu
<superm1> a lot of us personally own silicon dust HD Home runs (which are mentioned on there)
<DrunkMonk> super
<DrunkMonk> yes, i read the requirements
<DrunkMonk> and I kind of stumbled from there onto a freesat walkthrough in which they mentioned WinTV Nova-HD-S2
<DrunkMonk> however, when I looked for that card on newegg.. or really.. anywhere.. i didnt get very far.. which is what lead me to you guys so that i could find out if there was a better alternative.
<superm1> so the kicker with a lot of those cards is that you can only capture OTA or unencrypted QAM content
<superm1> so if you want to capture say premium channels or anything else that your cable company is encrypting, you'll need an HDPVR which captures from your STB
<cal_> how do i get mythbuntu to be controlled by the volume keys on my remote, rather than the OS controlling it directly? (ie, when i change volume, it works, but i dont see the volume indicator pop up on the mythtv screen)
<DrunkMonk> gaaaahhhh.. man, well that pretty much kills it.. i was going to do dish network with this thing.. mainly some dish network HD..
<DrunkMonk> it doesnt work if I hooked the output off my dish box to the card?
<superm1> DrunkMonk, well so you can hook up your dish network STB  to the HDPVR
<superm1> DrunkMonk, and things would work just dandy.  it grabs off the component output of the STB and encodes it into h264 files to spit back at the machine
<DrunkMonk> ok, so I can plug the component out of the dish network box into the capture card?
<superm1> yeah, go google the device and it will make a lot more sense
<DrunkMonk> so this thing isnt really a capture card as much as it is a capture device..
<mrand> DrunkMonk: you referring to the HDPVR?  Yes, you are correct... it isn't a card that goes within the PC.
<DrunkMonk> maybe im looking at a different product then what was mentioned.. but I googled silicondust hdhomerun and it comes up with a physical box.. but definetley having issues finding info about going out from the box..
<mrand> DrunkMonk: HDHomeRun from Silicondust sits on Ethernet
<mrand> Lots of people rave about that box.   As was mentioned above, it is for clear-channel (non-encrypted).
<DrunkMonk> just so im understanding.. from the satellite.. into the dish network receiver.. and from the dish network receiver into the back of the homerun HD? and it will record?
<mrand> DrunkMonk: If you want to keep using your dish receiver, you want the HDPVR that superm mentioned above (not the HDhomerun)
<rhpot1991> DrunkMonk: HDHR can only do clear qam and astc, so cable and antenna
<rhpot1991> wont help you at all with a dish
<DrunkMonk> really.. i mean, im not coming directly from wall, to hdhr.. i would go from wall to dish network box, and out of the dish network box into the hdhr..
<DrunkMonk> maybe I dont quite understand yet, thanks for your guys` help tho
<mrand> DrunkMonk: What we are saying is that the output of the dish network box is not "compatible" with the HDHR.   You need the HDPVR instead.
<DrunkMonk> ok, thanks for simplifying it for me
<DrunkMonk> i feel like a real dumbass..  ha, i thought you guys were saying I had to sign up for the HDPVR service or get a different dish network box, I understand now.
<DrunkMonk> would an HDMI capture card do the same thing?
<mrand> DrunkMonk: there are only one or two HDMI capture devices, and they product very high bandwidth streams... and they are quite expensive.  And I've not seen anyone talking about getting one to work with mythtv.  no-one would advise you to go that route.
<DrunkMonk> ahhh.. very cool.. ok, so the down and dirty of this is the HDPVR is the way to go
<mrand> DrunkMonk: assuming that your dish network box has component video outputs (which most do), yes, absolutely.
<DrunkMonk> yea.. it has component out
<DrunkMonk> its too bad the HDPVR doesnt do HDMI
<mrand> DrunkMonk: Indeed.  There is all sorts of licensing that would go along with HDMI decoding (HDCP) that I would not be surprised if they had wanted to avoid.  While HDMI is probably slightly better, everyone appears to be very, very happy with the quality of component video.
<DrunkMonk> yea, you knoe mrand.. i guess i kind of bought into the hype a bit..
<DrunkMonk> im reading component can do 1080p..
<mrand> yep
<DrunkMonk> pretty rad.. i thought it was 720 only
<mrand> Of course, much of the content out there is only 1080i rather than 1080p.
<mrand> But still better than standard def
<DrunkMonk> right right
<DrunkMonk> oh yea, definetley..
<DrunkMonk> i just got my first hdtv.. and im hooked.. i want everything in 1080
<DrunkMonk> i currently pay for tivo.. so im trying to find a way to circumvent having a monthly fee to record what I already pay for
<mrand> Ouch - yeah, paying twice isn't much fun.
<mrand> 2 week scheduling for MythTV can be had for only $20 a year.
<mrand> (in the US with schedules direct)
<DrunkMonk> oh, see.. i thought it was all free as far as scheduling
<DrunkMonk> i thought it just downloaded the dish network schedule
<mrand> DrunkMonk: that almost certainly be done, and I wouldn't be surprised if people have done it... but that type of thing is typically done using a web scraper (unless they have an xml or some other standardized scheduling feed that they provide).  Web scrapers tend to be unreliable.
<DrunkMonk> ahhh
<DrunkMonk> i see, man, i just setup an XBMC box..
<DrunkMonk> im digging it.. I have a nvidia card.. so I can do the VDPAU
<DrunkMonk> pretty rad too.. id love to join it with some dish network recording
<DrunkMonk> damn, that hdpvr is $200..
<Zinn> DrunkMonk: Please watch your language.
<DrunkMonk> ?
<DrunkMonk> what
<mrand> I've not used it, but I've heard it has a very nice UI.  They have preliminary support for mythtv actually.
<mrand> DrunkMonk: ignore Zinn... he's a bot.
<DrunkMonk> oh, alright
<DrunkMonk> i was gonna say
<dunnydann> Damn bots
<Zinn> dunnydann: Please watch your language.
<DrunkMonk> i hear worse on channel 7 news
<DrunkMonk> ha, oh
<dunnydann> :)
<DrunkMonk> it was between mediaportal and xbmc.. anyways.. im thinking pair the xbmc with some mythbuntu in a different room.. could be pretty cool
<dunnydann> Mythbuntu and boxee seem to run nice together
<dunnydann> Use myth for cable/dvr and boxee for everything else
<lieuwe> hi, i mannaged to fubar the instalation somehow, the after-install wizzard hasn't run and now the system wont work...
<balachmar> Hi, I just upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10. However the automatic upgrade of the database does not seem to work.
<gizmobay> balachmar, what happens if you start the BE in a terminal window?
<balachmar> @gizmobay: http://pastebin.com/m73398491
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] pastebin - collaborative debugging tool
<rhpot1991> balachmar: so repair the broken table?
<rhpot1991> you can do so in phpmyadmin, or in mythweb if its still accessible
<balachmar> mythweb is accessible however it is unable to connect to the master backend at 127.0.0.1:6543
<balachmar> Will running the optimize script also work?
<gregl> mysqlcheck -u root -p  --repair mythconverg
<gregl> try that
<gizmobay> mysqlcheck -umythtv -p --repair mythconverg
<gizmobay> gregl beat me to it
<gizmobay> lol
<gregl> hehehe
<balachmar> ok, seems to be working now! (you guys are great!)
<balachmar> will reboot now.
<gregl> I have needed that command a few times. Save it for future reference..
<mrand> gizmobay, gregl: thanks for chipping in!
<gregl> np
<gizmobay> np
<sender> hi all, i am looking for a plugin to convert recordings to a lighter format, e.g. DivX? Something like Export, but not targeted at mobile. Any ideas?
<foxbuntu> sender, export can be configured to anything you want
<foxbuntu> sender, the defaults are just setup for mobile devices
<sender> foxbuntu: thanx: would that be selecting a type of encoding?
<sender> foxbuntu: isn't mythtranscode the way? it seemed somewhat limited
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-01-28
<foxbuntu> sender, it can be done with transcoding as well, however mythexport is a better way of handling your need
<foxbuntu> sender, I dont know the specifics on how to configure it, but you can try to catch rhpot1991 when he is around, he can help you with it
<sender> foxbuntu: sounds good, i'll look into it
<sender> anysuggestions in how to configure export to convert to divx or similar? :)
<foxbuntu> sender, no sorry.
<sender> foxbuntu: thanx so much
<sender> it's starting to work for me
<sender> can't find a way to set a specific user job to always run and cancel the commercial detection and transcoding...
<sender> rhpot1991 can i ask you a question about mythexport?
<sender> rhpot1991: i'm getting the ERROR: AtomicParsley ... FAILED at line 555 in /usr/bin/mythexport-daemon error...
<_Speedy2k> I would like to know if someone here have any info on how -to make vaapi work on mythbuntu ?? I have a FitPC2 here with a this CPU:Intel Atom Z530 1.6GHz and this video card:Intel GMA500 graphics acceleration
<_Speedy2k> Full hardware video acceleration of H.264, MPEG2, VC1, and WMV9
<_Speedy2k> i would like to know if it is possible to make it work good with mythbuntu ?
<rhpot1991> sender: odds are your ffmpeg line is failing, enable debugging and run the ffmpeg line by hand to see whast going on?
<sender> rhpot1991: the basic: ffmpeg -i <input> -ab 160 -b 1200 <outpt> runs ok
<sender> that's what i have under custom
<rhpot1991> sender: pastebin some logs
<rhpot1991> whats your output format, perhaps its something that AP doesn't like, I have a bug on that
<sender> rhpot1991: http://pastebin.com/d6534629a
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] pastebin - collaborative debugging tool
<sender> backend log just tells job started - finished
<rhpot1991> sender: ya that is how it works, that creates an entry in the db and then the daemon picks it up and runs with it
<rhpot1991> well I see one issues, you have extension=avi or something in your config?
<sender> yes
<sender> correct
<rhpot1991> need a . in there, so .avi, your files don't have any dots in them: /var/lib/mythtv/mythexport/NGC-World_s_most_dangerous_drug--20100126233900avi
<sender> i'm trying to convert mpeg2 to divx/xvid
 * rhpot1991 checks his config
<sender> ah, nice catch
<rhpot1991> run this: nice -n19 ffmpeg -i /var/lib/mythtv/recordings/1020_20100126233900.mpg -ab 160 -b 1200 '/var/lib/mythtv/mythexport/NGC-World_s_most_dangerous_drug--20100126233900.avi
<rhpot1991> nd let it finish
<rhpot1991> claims its failing (without the dot), lets see what happens if we fix that if there is another issue or whatnot
<rhpot1991> sender: will prob take a little bit so let it run  and see what happens
<rhpot1991> if that completes ok, then fix the dot in your config, then restart mythexport (sudo /etc/init.d/mythexport restart), and try it again
<sender> ah now it's running, great
<sender> a restar is needed after a config change?
<sender> rhpot1991: can you help me out with a config that gives me reasonable xvid or divx, while keeping width and height the same as original (settings in export seems to require hardcoded w/h)?
<rhpot1991> sender: if you run ffmpeg -i <file> it should tell you the information on it
<rhpot1991> currently there is no way to avoid specifying the size, this comes from the project developing around mobile devices
<sender> ok understandable, and if don't specify width and height, like in the command w'r using now?
<LonEagle> hmm, hulu desktop wants 2 gigs of ram?
<sender> rhpot1991: http://pastebin.com/m23733c4c
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] pastebin - collaborative debugging tool
<sender> rhpot1991: there seems to be no output file
<rhpot1991> sender: I'm not sure what happens, it might assume 0
<rhpot1991> check with ffmpeg on that one
<sender> ok, thanx, running with -b 0 now
<rhpot1991> you could use what the source has just to see what happens: 544x576
<sender> rhpot1991: ok great, there is output now
<sender> looks quite bad
<sender> w/h are the same
<sender> ah and no sound
<sender> it's a step, now to tweak this into something reasonable..
<rhpot1991> no sound, prob because you don't have an -ac (audio codec) in here
<rhpot1991> sender: let me recommend something like this as a good starting base: -y -acodec libfaac -ab 192kb -vcodec xvid -b 600kb -mbd 2 -flags +4mv+aic -trellis 2 -cmp 2 -subcmp 2 -s 240x320 -aspect 4:3
<sender> rhpot1991: thanx!
<sender> ah, i miss something
<sender> Unknown encoder 'xvid'
<sender> ah changing this with libxvid it seems to work
<rhpot1991> ya sorry
<rhpot1991> made that up :)
<puff> Hi... I have a mythbuntu box.  Currently I have it set to use the LCd screen instead of the s-video out, because I lugged it up from my Tv room to work on it.
<puff> I now have it working and happy and I want to get it b ack to u sing the s-video out.  However, I cannot find my  notes from when I changed it to use the LCd.
<sender> rhpot1991: :)
<sender> do you have more ideas? no audio on this one aswell :S
<sender> is there sth like libmp3 i should use?
<LonEagle> anyone in here use hulu desktop?
<LonEagle> i'm trying to decide if it has a limitless appetite for cpu or whether i could upgrade out of this 99% cpu usage.
<rhpot1991> LonEagle: I tried it and it sucked
<rhpot1991> on a athlon x2 5000+
<rhpot1991> I know other people who think its ok though
<LonEagle> wonder if it would be any better if i ran hulu in vmware
<LonEagle> anyone use myth as an upscaling dvd player?
<noaXess> good morning..
<noaXess> i can't install mythtv-status.. i get this: mythtv-status: Depends: libmyth-perl but it is not going to be installed
<noaXess> then if i try install libmyth-perl i get: libmyth-perl: Depends: libmythtv-perl but it is not going to be installed
<noaXess> and then if i try install libmythtv-perl: libmythtv-perl is already the newest version.
<LonEagle> did you try it with synaptic?
<noaXess> LonEagle: no, it's a kubuntu-desktop.. and i'm remote.. can try kpackagekit
<LonEagle> were you doing apt-something?
<noaXess> LonEagle: over ssh
<ahhughes-myth> just installed chrome using the syn pkg mgr. No idea where it puts the launch icon's. :/
<ahhughes-myth> which chrome does nothing either.
<ahhughes-myth> so I don't think this is on my $path either.
<ahhughes-myth> argh it;s called google-chrome... and it crashes haaahaha
<rhpot1991> noaXess: you need to enable the testing ppa
<rhpot1991> then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<lieuwe> hi, i'm trying to set up mythtv for use with my zolid hybrid tv tuner card, but when i select live-tv it goes to 'please wait' for a few secs and then goes back to the main screen, i'm a bit of a linux newb, so you might need to explain some things to me...
<lieuwe> oh, fyi the manufacturer of the tuner doesn't seem to have a website, and the box doesn't tell me much either(but hey, twas only €10)
<tgm4883> !logs | lieuwe
<Zinn> lieuwe: MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<lieuwe> Zinn: :-p i knew i forgot something.. lemme just run to my box then...
<lieuwe> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f62464bc7
<Zinn> [mythbuntu.pastebin.com] mythbuntu private pastebin - collaborative debugging tool
<lieuwe> Zinn: ?
<lieuwe> Zinn: i just posted there
<tgm4883> lieuwe, you are talking to a bot
<tgm4883> www.google.com
<Zinn> [www.google.com] Google
<tgm4883> www.mythbuntu.org
<Zinn> [www.mythbuntu.org] About Mythbuntu | Mythbuntu
<tgm4883> lieuwe, do you really have a channel 216 set up?
<tgm4883> 2010-01-28 18:32:47.661 Channel(/dev/video0) Error: GetCurrentChannelNum(216.00): Failed to find Channel
<tgm4883> 2010-01-28 18:32:47.705 Channel(/dev/video0)::TuneTo(216.00): Error, failed to find channel.
<tgm4883> thats what I am seeing
<lieuwe> tgm4883: eh, not on purpose, but i'm a bit stumped on how to enter the chanel frewuencys, so that might be the problem...
<tgm4883> lieuwe, where are you located?
<lieuwe> tgm4883: netherlands, alkmaar
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> I'm not sure then, I haven't scanned for channels in a long time
<lieuwe> tgm4883: scanning doesn't work but i have a list of channels, lemme just find the linky
<lieuwe> tgm4883: http://service.upc.nl/frequentie-overzicht-radio-tv-Alkmaar/ it's in dutch, it's name chanel frequency for the left col, the right is radio...
<Zinn> [service.upc.nl] Zenderoverzicht Alkmaar? Bekijk de Radio en TV Kanalen van UPC Nederland
<lieuwe> Zinn: yes
<lieuwe> is zinn a bot?
<tgm4883> yes
<lieuwe> tgm4883: ah, ok, that makes sense, anyhow, i only tried entering the frequency, as 11- doesn't sound like something it could find...
<tgm4883> well it looks like it is trying to tune to channel 216 rather than 11
<tgm4883> I'm not sure how to set that up, you could check the installation guide, wait here for someone with that knowledge, or ask in #mythtv-users
<lieuwe> tgm4883: it said i could enter the channel in khz, so i did, i'll just try 11
<lieuwe> nope, i'll just hop over to #mythtv-users then
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-01-29
 * Yagisan waves
<Yagisan> anyone here using mythtv with the TPG IPTV service ?
<Yagisan> my mythtv install is failing to record the rtp streams - but vlc on the same system can record those streams
<Yagisan> so, I'm looking for pointers as to why mythtv can't find the streams
<Yagisan> I've got the .m3u file correctly set up, and the inputs are connected - but all the "recordings" are all size "B" - and don't exist
 * Yagisan starts up wireshark and waits for the next recording to start
<Yagisan> how odd - no stream when mythtv does it
 * Yagisan goes to investigate why mythtv fails to get a stream, and vlc does
<Yagisan> O-
<Yagisan> O-o
<Yagisan> wooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Yagisan> found out what's wrong
<Yagisan> mythtv wants the IP address, not dns name for each channel
<Yagisan> :/
<Yagisan> I wonder if I spoke too soon
<Yagisan> how odd - if I "prime" my iptv sream by connecting to any channel with vlc first - mythtv can then record
<Yagisan> interesting - it fails to record the following program as well
<Der-Tim> hi there
<Der-Tim> anyone from germany in here who could help out with analog cable problem? my fresh mythtv setup won't let me scan...
<Der-Tim> i'm not able to scan for channels at all
<mrand> I believe that analog scanning is disabled in 0.22  #mythtv-users might be able to help get around that.
<Der-Tim> thanks for that hint
<mrand> Perhaps scan with a different program and then feed THAT to myth?
<Der-Tim> i'll ask there
<galens> When using the ltsp-build-client command to set up a diskless front end, what username and password does the --mythbuntu-user-credentials option refer to?  Is this supposed to be a user account, the mysql database account, or something else?
<Ratok> hello guys i got a question, i a movie directory and listed it in the settings (/mnt/data1/) and it shows no files in there, but i can see them on the console and set the rights correctly for the user and the directories
<Ratok> anyone who knows a pitfall i missed
<mrand> superm1: unfortunately I don't think the bans do any good... they are using a wide variety of IP and non-IP
<superm1> boo-
<superm1> who are these people and why do they keep doing it?
<mrand> how did we get lucky?
<Ratok> hello guys i got a question, i a movie directory and listed it in the settings (/mnt/data1/) and it shows no files in there, but i can see them on the console and set the rights correctly for the user and the directories
<Ratok> anyone who knows a pitfall i missed
<superm1> Ratok, you have to hit the menu key and scan for files
<Ratok> where inside ?
<Ratok> the menu, the media menu
<Ratok> ?
<mrand> Ratok: from withint Mythvideo
<Ratok> thx
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-01-30
<jac1d2> I hope someone can help.  Tonight I sat down with the family to watch some shows on my myth box and there were zero entries when I went in to watch media
<jac1d2> I tried rebooting, nothing
<jac1d2> stopped and restarted the back end, nothing
<jac1d2> looks like my DB has gone walkabout, how do I recover/repair?
<jac1d2>  
<jac1d2> major nightmare.  I can not see any of my recordings in the watch recordings screen.
<jac1d2> I have repaired the database with mysqlcheck and mysqlrepair and rebuilt the MYI indexes with myisamchk
<jac1d2> mythweb lists the recordings but the UI does not
<jac1d2> can anyone suggest what to try next?
<rhpot1991> xiathxw: stop that right now
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, lmao, you having Ziinn do your dirty work?
<rhpot1991> foxbuntu: he was CTCP spamming
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, I see it
<rhpot1991> well now he is gone
<rhpot1991> its the only power I have in here :)
<foxbuntu> lol
<balachmar> I get black rows when playing back recordings through the mythtv interface, however they do not turn up when I play it straight from mplayer. Any idea how to fix that?
<balachmar> The black rows are sometimes also pink or green. And just now I found out that once I play the video in mplayer and return to mythtv the corruption is gone.
<balachmar> Might this be some video driver issue?
<Ratok> hello guys I have a question concerning mythmusic, Mythmusic doesnt play any file, it just sticks at 0:00, no matter which file I try to play from my playlist; Playlist creation works fine, so does MythVideo
<mrand> Ratok: never heard of that... you might try #mythtv-users for a wider audience.
<Ratok> maybe its due to a softlink to the data?
<mrand> Ratok: Not aware there is any problem following links unless there are permission type problems... have you tried without a link?
<Ratok> i will try again
<Ratok> i tried without one
<Ratok> and changed the permissions to mythtv
<Ratok> it seems the player doesnt start to play but the data is read correctly, i can also stop and start and skip but it stays at 0:00, also file length is read correctly because i can change to remaining time
<Ratok> i now imported a cd and same problem
<Ratok> it just stick if i try to play
<eddief> hello
<eddief> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<eddief> !about
<Zinn> I am an IRC bot written in perl, but my code is not yet released.  I am named after Howard Zinn, you can learn more about him here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Howard_Zinn
<ZykoticK9> With MythVideo are there any character alternatives to separate title from subtitle other then "S01E01" sorta thing?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-01-31
<croppa> Good morning I was wondering if anyone can steer me in the right direction
<croppa> I have just upgraded from Ubuntu 9.04 to 9.10 and mythtv works fine on the backend/frontend machine
<croppa> but other front ends cannot connect to it.
<croppa> Mythtv scema version has upgraded to 1244
<croppa> It seems to be that the outside frontends are havng trouble connecting to the database
<croppa> my reading seems that others are having trouble with the database not upgrading properly
<croppa> I am not an expert on mysql (infact am probably below newby) but love mythtv and have been using it for years
<croppa> The outside frontends report cannot login to database.
<klucas> Yes, croppa, I'm rapidly falling in love with mythtv myself.
<klucas> if you log on to the front end and fire up a command line
<klucas> are you able to log into the database with the CLI mysql client
<klucas> hand on I'll look up the command
<klucas> *hang
<croppa> would this procedure from nerver fixit http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1302135
<Zinn> [ubuntuforums.org] [SOLVED] Can't Upgrade Database - Ubuntu Forums
<klucas> mysql -u <username> -p -h <host IP>
<croppa> Is the password that is asked for the one used by the frontend to connect to the database?
<croppa> ie the 8 character one
<klucas> croppa: it'll depend on what you entered for the username.
<klucas> There has to be a username/password on the backend database that the front end can use to log into your mysql database
<croppa> mythtv
<klucas> okay is there a user 'mythtv' on the back-end mysql database?
<croppa> how am i able to check for users on the database?....I did a normal install of 9.04 setting up ontop of ubuntu and it was working fine untill i uprgaded
<klucas> personally I use the webmin mysql module to do database administration but a lot of people use phpmyadmin
<klucas> either will show you what users are set up.
<klucas> really there are only 2 things that could be wrong
<klucas> either the front end can't 'see' the backend
<klucas> likely because of firewall config or other network conditions
<klucas> or it can see the backend but can't log in
<klucas> usually because of user/password issues
<croppa> as the problem has started with the upgrade and effects all the previously workin front ends would you suspect something like the firewall?
<klucas> forgive me, I'm a bit late to the game here but are you saying that every thing was fine until you did an upgrade?
<croppa> yes
<klucas> okay was it the backend, front end or both that you upgraded?
<croppa> and the frontend on the frontend/backend machine works fine
<klucas> so you've got a fronend/backend combo on one machine and a master backend on another?
<croppa> just that the other frontend machins cannot conect eventhough thay have also been upgraded to 9,10
<croppa> no i have onlyt one backend with a frontend and other machins which also conect to it
<klucas> ah, okay.
<klucas> so you know the username 'mythtv' that the working frontend is connecting to
<klucas> if you log on to one of the non-working frontend only machines
<klucas> open up a terminal
<klucas> and type mysql -u mysql -p -h <ip address of backend machine>
<klucas> sorry
<klucas> mysql -u mythtv -p -h <ipaddress of backend machine>
<klucas> and enter the mythtv user's database password
<klucas> when prompted what do you get?
<croppa> I have done that and tried every password i can think of and no luck loging in
<croppa> I have also tried on the backend machine
<croppa> Is there a way to reset the password?
<klucas> okay, yes
<klucas> if it were me
<klucas> I'd load webmin on the backend machine
<klucas> if it wasn't installed
<klucas> then launch a web browser on it
<klucas> and point it to https://localhost:10000
<klucas> and log on as root with the root PW
<klucas> navigate to the servers section
<klucas> then mysql
<klucas> and find the mythtv user
<klucas> then in there there's an option to reset the password
<klucas> there's probably a way to do it with either the command line mysql client or phpmyadmin but I don't know them off the top of my head
<klucas> I'd set it to something that I'd know (clearly) then go back to the front end machine
<klucas> in questino
<klucas> question
<klucas> and run mythtv-setup
<klucas> and in the section where it asks about which backend to connect to
<klucas> I'd plug in mythtv as the username
<klucas> and the password I'd just created
<croppa> I have been trying to use that password before but to no avail
<croppa> The front end on the frontend/backend has that password in its setup
<klucas> I'm sorry, I don't think I follow?
<croppa> bummer webmin not in ubuntu repos but not a problem
<klucas> There's an installer on the webmin site one sec...
<klucas> www.webmin.com
<Zinn> [www.webmin.com] Webmin
<klucas> the senior guy where I work shits on webmin all the time but I find it useful
<croppa> the password that is in the frontend setup on the frontend/backend machine (which works) is the same as the other frontends and is also one which i tried with stuart@stuart-ubuntu:~$ mysql -u mythtv -p -h 192.168.174.60
<croppa> I have used webmin befor and found it very usefull
<klucas> croppa: okay so that tells us that the mysql server on the frontend/backend machine is just not accepting remote logins
<croppa> Am just downloading webmin anyway
<klucas> if you log on to the fronend/backend machine and do mysql -u mythtv -p -h 192.168.174.60 then plug in the PW does it let you log on?
<klucas> cool
<croppa> no
<klucas> if not try mysql -u mythtv -p -h 127.0.0.1 on the frontend/backend machine
<Zinn> [127.0.0.1] MaineFish Productions
<klucas> to go at the DB locally
<croppa> I am flicking between 2 machines with a KVM switch
<klucas> or better yet try mysql -u mythtv -p on the fronend/backend machine
<klucas> then plug in the mythtv pw and does it let you in?
<croppa> Yes that lets me in
<klucas> cool
<klucas> so mysql on the backend just isn't listening on the external interface
<croppa> yes that sounds possiable
<klucas> If I'm not mistaken there's options in the mysql module of webmin that'll tell mysql which interfaces to allow logons for for a selected user
<klucas> if you tell it to listen on 192.168.174.60 in addition to localhost
<klucas> that should solve the issue with the remote frontends.
<croppa> ok I will now install webmin
<klucas> I believe <sp?>
<croppa> Thank you for your help if you are gone befor i get back 8-)
<klucas> back shortly (note I didn't use 'brb') :)
<klucas> np
<klucas> croppa: what video card do you prefer on you frontends?
<klucas> I want to upgrade the one on mine (currently using an on-board intel one on an old xcube)
<croppa> klucas: I am using a Nvidia and conecting to the LCD tv through the digital output
<klucas> croppa: cool, which nvidia?
<klucas> I've got this thing connecting to a vga port on my tv at the moment
<croppa> I have not been able to connect to the data base through mysql -u mythtv -p -h 192.168.174.60 and have tried a lot of changes in webmin
<klucas> and I'd like to go dvi/hdmi but I'm limited to low provfile
<klucas> okay, so then I'd be looking to allow the mythtv user to connect on the external interface
<croppa> the card i am using is an onboard gforce 6 on a ASUS M2NPV-VM motherboard
<klucas> and possibly looking to see if the mysql port (can't remember what it is) is allowed through the firewall
<klucas> on the backend machine
<klucas> once you get it working from the command line the mythtv gui should just fall into place
<croppa> Port is 3306
<klucas> okay so is the firewall on the backend allowing connections to 3306?
<klucas> and check to see that the mythtv user is allowed to connect via remote hosts in webmin
<klucas> if so
<klucas> then try to connect via the front end
<klucas> by going on the front end and doing mysql -u mythtv -p -h 192.168.174.60
<klucas> once you get that logon working your front ends(s) will be fine.
<croppa> thankyou thankyou thankyou thankyou a change in webmin which i hadnt found has made all the difference
<croppa> It was stopping all but 127.0.0.1
<Zinn> [127.0.0.1] MaineFish Productions
<klucas> ya  if it's only allowing 127.0.0.1 then that's all that'll be allowed to log in and your frontends are fucked
<Zinn> [127.0.0.1] MaineFish Productions
<croppa> klucas: mysql server configeration > listening address
<klucas> croppa: yep, I knew I remember seeing it in there somewhere
<klucas> glad it's going for you
<klucas> :)
<croppa> Thankyou very much again................saved my bacon with management (She who must be obeyed) She likes Mythtv very much
<klucas> awesome :) enjoy myth like I said early, falling in love with it more and more day by day
<klucas> croppa: I still want to know which nvidia card you're using :)
<croppa> can put some tuners back again which were a problem with 9.04
<croppa> klucas: the card i am using is an onboard gforce 6 on a ASUS M2NPV-VM motherboard
<klucas> croppa: cool thanks
<croppa> it is onboard so can still use a small box
<croppa> I dont know if the motherboard is available still
<klucas> croppa: ya this aopen xcube is a pretty small box and not going to deal with a motherboard swap verry well
<klucas> so I'm looking for a pcie card that'll fit in the low profile box
<klucas> and have vdpau compatibility
<klucas> I was looking on the mythtv wiki earlier and could only find cards that had partial vdpau compatibility
<klucas> at my local retailer
<klucas> thanks for the tip though I'll find out what chipset it's running and see if I can find something similar for the kinda money I'm looking to spend
<klucas> croppa: where are you?
<klucas> 'night all
<zephead> does anybody have experience w/ PVR-150 IR blaster?  If so, I would greatly appreciate some help :)
<zephead> does anybody have any experience w/ PVR-150 IR blaster?  If so - I'd /greatly/ appreciate some guidance ;)
<zephead> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<zephead> does anybody have experience w/ PVR-150 IR blaster?  If so, I would greatly appreciate some help :)
<darthanubis> !repeat
<Zinn> Don't repeatedly ask your question more than 1 time per 2 hours.  It makes the mods mad and you will be kicked.
<Zdeno> hello guys anybody alive who is using iptv?
<Zdeno> im using gentoo+mythtv ( iptv ) and got problem with load on cpu... does any1 has same problem like me?
<Zdeno> btw hw conf: MSI Media Live Barebone with 4400+
<rabotnik> Mythfilldatabase runs perfectly if I run it manually, but the backend never seems to run it by itself even though I specified it to run daily.  I've searched for a solution but can't see what I'm doing wrong.
<boxer_> hi folks - my mythbuntu9.10 is doing samba-sharing of myth stuff perfectly; but how do I add an arbitrary folder as a separate share?
<boxer_> aha, found https://launchpad.net/thunar-shares which is prob what I want
<Zinn> [launchpad.net] Thunar-Shares in Launchpad
<boxer_> Zinn: thanks :) timing
<boxer_> (btw great job mythbuntu folks - been running it for a couple of months, v nice integration)
<arriflex> test post
<arriflex> dunno why, my jobqueue table got screwed up
<arriflex> had to do a repair table jobqueue use_frm; to fix it
<egghead> anyone know how to assign multiple key strokes to one remote button press in lirc. trying to editing my ~/.lirc/mythtv config file to send a key macro
<dodddummy> i bought a hauppauge hvr-1600.  decided to take my old cards out and put just put it in.  but my graphics card goes into low res mode when i do that.
<Guest9761> i get the following error when trying to reconfigure my backend on 9:10  Failed to create or modify database (incorrect admin username/password?)
<dodddummy> crap! just as i decided to put the other cards back in i found the solution.  back on my knees!
<jarrod1> Hi. I've got mythbuntu karmic on a laptop, and a UIR-compatible receiver working through a USB serial adapter. when it suspends to ram then wakes up, the device name always changes from /dev/ttyACM0 to ttyACM1. so the remote stops working. it only changes if lircd has locked it before the suspend.. any way to fix this?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-01-24
<Unguided> hello all. I have a couple of questions. My cable provider uses cablecards with switched digital video. can I record those signals with mythtv and if so what do
<Unguided> I need for the capture device?
<Unguided> digital tuning adapter and cable card adapter?
<mrand> Unguided: The safest assumption is that you wouldn't be able to view any of the channels that are encrypted with cable card.  If you're lucky, some encrypted *might* be visible on certain cable systems.
<Unguided> so a cable card adapter like the ceton corporation or the new hd homerun would not work for me?
<mrand> My response more or less applies to any card using any free-ish media software.
<mrand> Note that many cable channels are available without cable card (i.e., they are not encrypted).
<Unguided> ok. thats what i thought. boy the cable companies have got us by the throat here in the states
<mrand> yes, they do.  You can just hook your HDTV straight up to cable to see what channels you really have access to without encryption.
<Unguided> not many. i think only a dozen or so including those the government says they have to broadcast without encryption
<Unguided> i dont think satellite is any better
<Unguided> anyway off to eat talk to all of you later
<qwebirc48383> hi all
<qwebirc48383> i don't have an audio settings menu in Frontend setup
<qwebirc48383> everything else is installed
<mrand> qwebirc48383: it's under the "general" setup menu option
<qwebirc48383> *self-facepalm* thx
<qwebirc48383> lol
<qwebirc47584> hi
<Grishnackh> hi there
<Grishnackh> i have a dvb-s pci card (satelco dvb intro pci)...what do i have to configure in the capture card menu in mythtvbackend setup?
<Grishnackh> i guess it has to be "DVB DTV TV-card 3.x"?
<tmkt> ola
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-01-25
<xw4400> guys, i'm in Holland and am trying to get mythbuntu running. Anyone knows what tv tuner card i could use (dvb-c is already coming into my home)
<gizmobay> Does anyone have mythnetvision hulu working under 10.04 64 bit?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-01-26
<gizmobay> nevermind I figured it out
<DaveMorris1> ok, I was having some problems with metadata been produced for mythvideo.  I have Life on Mars recorded and transcoded, however metadata been pulled down for it is for the US version.  I've created an nfo file in the directory containing the videos, which has <thetvdb seriesid="79177" /> in it (as per http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/FillMythMetadata.pl#NFO_Files) however it doesn't seem to be used
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] FillMythMetadata.pl - MythTV
<DaveMorris1> discovered the problem and filled a bug for it. #707903
<DaveMorris1> bug #707903
<Zinn> Bug 707903 in mythplugins (Ubuntu) "Example series name overrides enabled by default in jamu.conf" [Undecided, New] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/707903
<uW> hey folks i'm trying find a video card that has s-video out to connect to a regular old tv...that hopefully it won't require too much tweaking
<mrand> uW: I'd search with google using "s-video OR svideo", or on ebay.  Also, Newegg has a power search that you can use:  http://www.newegg.com/Product/PowerSearch.aspx?N=100007709&IsNodeId=1&SubCategory=48&GASearch=3
<Zinn> [www.newegg.com] Newegg.com - Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, LED LCD TV, Digital Cameras and more!
<uW> thanks mrand!!! ..i was wondering because i remember ati drivers had issues in linux..
<uW> and i was searching the forums for working hardware configs, but the last mention of svideo in that thread was from 2009 so i was wondering if newer cards would be easier to setup
<mrand> uW: Despite AMD promising last year (or was it the year before?) about better drivers, I've not heard anyone bragging on them, so yeah, I'd lean towards the newest Nvidia you can find.  I saw a few that had DVI output, which can be used witha  converter cable to drive an HDMI tv, so it could be somewhat future proof.  But I wouldn't spend extra for that.
<uW> nice..
<mrand> uW: looks like there are some s-video cards that even support VDPAU (hardware offload/decode).  You can find the VDPAU list on the mythtv wiki.
<uW> i didn't even know about VDPAU
<rhpot1991> s-video thats crazyness
<rhpot1991> could prob find some vdpau capable pci card to use
<mrand> rhpot1991: there are 20 moderately recent Nvidia cards, and a few quite new ones (including a GTS 250 and a 260) with PCIe and s-video.  If they'd been available back when I built my system, that's what I would have gotten (since I had standard def).
<uW> yeah..i knw s-video is nutz but i haven't been really compelled to upgrade my tv..
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-01-27
<dewman> mrand, have you had any luck with getting any digital music channels?
<dewman> with the hdhr scan?
<dewman> freaking jamu... seems it has crashed 3 times in the past hour....Think its time to figure out how to remove it.
<dewman> or disable it.
<rhpot1991> dewman: check silicon dust's website and it will tell you what channels you can get
<rhpot1991> those silly music channels are normally available
<skiwithpete> ola
<skiwithpete> I need help, anyone around?
<skiwithpete>  I've just installed myth - and through all the trouble shooting, discovered that mysql is not running
<skiwithpete> Oh, yeah, I'm running XFCE
<skiwithpete> ...
<skiwithpete> dammit, living in NZ means there's never anyone here
 * skiwithpete twiddles thumbs
<skiwithpete> hey
<skiwithpete> ... I fixed the database problem by installing mysql-server
<skiwithpete> but now i can't get mythweb to work :(
<Lala_Chersi> hi there i ve installed myth tv in ubuntu cant set it right for my tv card ... any ideas
<DaveMorris1> which card have you got
<DaveMorris1> and how have you set it up?
<Lala_Chersi> well i ve got msi tv@ny where plus .... internal tv card
<DaveMorris1> Lala_Chersi: sorry for the delay, meetings at work
<DaveMorris1> Have you got it to work in Ubuntu outside of MythTV to make sure you have the correct drivers etc?
<DaveMorris1> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linuxquestions-org-member-success-stories-23/linux-mint-3-0-msi-tv%40nywhere-great-success-579640/ has someone doing it on mint (which is very similar to Ubuntu)
<Lala_Chersi> DaveMorrisl : yeah it works on xawtv
<mrand> dewman, I actually haven't played around with higher numbered channels yet.  I've got some HDMI audio (and video, for that matter) problems I'm more focused on with the few spare minutes a week that I have.
<qwebirc28476> Hello, I have Intel Pentium 4 CPU 2.80GHz old computer that I would like to use with Mythbuntu for my home setup with Comcast digital cable. I’m new to this and don’t know what kind of hardware I should additionally to buy to make it happen, and what the setup should be. Can you help with this?
<rhpot1991> qwebirc28476: HD or SD video?
<Patrickdk> heh, that will only do SD
<rhpot1991> Patrickdk: unless he adds a VDPAU capable card
<Patrickdk> I don't think he can, it should only be agp
<rhpot1991> pci
<Patrickdk> they make them in pci? heh, how evil
<rhpot1991> harder to find, but they do exist
<rhpot1991> not sure anything in the current gen, but something that will do vdpau at least
<Patrickdk> well, I picked the gt2xx series for it
<Patrickdk> cause others have strange bugs
<Patrickdk> and before the gt[345]xx came out
<Patrickdk> then testing vdpau, I found I didn't really like using it at all
<rhpot1991> odd
<rhpot1991> its pretty easy to enable and use, I wouldn't build anything without it anymore
<Patrickdk> it can't play back any video I throw at it, without going nuts every few min
<rhpot1991> define going nuts
<Patrickdk> throwing crap all over the screen from decode errors
<rhpot1991> did you try some of the tweaks on the wiki page?
<Patrickdk> using atsc sources, and good outputs from ffmpeg/x264
<rhpot1991> !vdpau
<Zinn> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/VDPAU
<Patrickdk> hmm, looks to be some new options
<Patrickdk> this was 2 years ago, I think
<Patrickdk> got a gt240 when it just came out pretty much
<rhpot1991> Artifacts
<rhpot1991> Adding "vdpaubuffersize=32" (or higher: eg. 42 works well for the Zotac HD-ID11 box) in the list of filters in Playback Settings may help with artifacts during playback.
<rhpot1991> then the xorg tweaks on there are good to make too
<Patrickdk> ya, I don't see anything different in xorg settings
<rhpot1991>  Option         "TripleBuffer" "True"
<rhpot1991> Section "Extensions"
<rhpot1991>        Option "Composite" "Disable"
<rhpot1991>    EndSection
<Patrickdk> have that
<Patrickdk> guess I will have to test with the filters
<rhpot1991> Patrickdk: I think that 240 can do vdpau high, you might want to try vdpau normal if you having issues though
 * Patrickdk notes a 1090T cpu plays back everything good though :)
<rhpot1991> Patrickdk: ya you may not need it, but its a nice option to have
<rhpot1991> I offload everything to my 9600 so I can free up my athlon x2 for other stuff
<rhpot1991> then things like an ion you wouldn't want to cpu that :)
<Patrickdk> well, I plan to use this for a frontend soon
<Patrickdk> haven't got the cables yet though
<Patrickdk> and decommission my c2d 2.8ghz frontend
<Patrickdk> it can play pretty much everything except 1080p
<Patrickdk> atleast not >10mbit
<rhpot1991> Patrickdk: vdpau can prob help you there
<Patrickdk> yep
<Patrickdk> but the purpose I got the 1090T for was to dump that system :)
<Patrickdk> just need to get the hdmi wires ran from it to the tv, audio connected
<Patrickdk> and then reconfigure this to run mythtv on a seperate x screen for it
<Patrickdk> then figure out how to handle different keyboard inputs to different x screens
<Wicked> hello all. Im running ubuntu 10.04 with mythtv with a pvr-150 and im using the pvr-150's blaster to change channels. Recently due to all the changes going on regarding the kernel/lirc module the blaster uses...its been a hude pita to get it working. But yesterday ubuntu updated lirc which totally broke it for me. I was able to downgrade lirc and reply the "zilog" patch and reconfigure lirc to work
<Wicked> again.
<Wicked> but now im worried this next update will break it again for good
<Wicked> this is the directions ive been using to get the blaster working: http://notepad.bobkmertz.com/2010/06/pvr-150-ir-blaster-on-mythbuntu-1004.html
<Zinn> [notepad.bobkmertz.com] Bob's Notepad: PVR-150 IR Blaster on MythBuntu 10.04
<rhpot1991> Wicked: if you specify the lirc module as lirc_zilog it doesn't help?
<Wicked> well. as of current...i need to do what i posted in that link. Last i checked lirc_zilog was not in the ubuntu kernel
<Wicked> so i would need to get the lirc source and use a zilog patch...recompile...then load the module
<rhpot1991> I thought that it was
<Wicked> im just worried that another change in the kernel/lirc will break it for good...leaving my myth setup useless if it cannot change channels
<rhpot1991> unless I'm thinking about something else that had a z in it
<Wicked> well. when i set up this box a few months ago im 98% sure it was not.
<Wicked> i had a hella time getting it working
<Wicked> hmm
<Patrickdk> 10.04 should use the old way to set it up
<Patrickdk> 10.10 uses the new control system
<Wicked> what exactly do you mean the "old way"
<Patrickdk> the ir stuff hasn't changed for ever, except between 10.04 and 10.10
<Patrickdk> so 10.04 uses what almost all web documentation says
<rhpot1991> in 10.10 a lot of things started to go kernel module based instead of lirc
<Wicked> hmm. i just know i had a really hard time figuring out how to setup my blaster.
<Wicked> ive been using this pvr-150 for like ~3-4 years and the way i had always set it up didnt work with 10.04
<Wicked> something to do with changes in the kernel modules and stuff
<Wicked> the module also changed to "lirc_zilog"
<rhpot1991> sorry they started to move to input layer modules, I shoulda been more clear
<Wicked> im updating the machine now and gonna reboot to the new kernel and pray the new kernel has what i need lol
<Wicked> it would be awesome to have it all back in the kernel by default...so i wont have to worry/much around on each kernel/lirc update
<Patrickdk> heh? what kernel are you using?
<Wicked> stock
<Wicked> Linux Core 2.6.32-27-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 2 00:51:09 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Wicked> and just updated and about to reboot
<Wicked> theres my other nick(Kernel)....need to reboot the box that runs myth and has my bouncer running.
<Kernel> ..and crap. modinfo lirc_zilog
<Kernel> ERROR: modinfo: could not find module lirc_zilog
<Kernel> on the new kernel
<Kernel> :|
<Kernel> So.... any ideas on how i can get this working again?
<rhpot1991> john@ultramagnus:~$ modinfo lirc_zilog
<rhpot1991> filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.35-24-generic/kernel/drivers/staging/lirc/lirc_zilog.ko
<rhpot1991> john@ultramagnus:~$ uname -a
<rhpot1991> Linux ultramagnus 2.6.35-24-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 2 02:41:37 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<rhpot1991> its in 10.10
<Kernel> yea. but not 10.04.
<rhpot1991> might be worth checking to see if its been backported
<Kernel> and getting it installed was a total pita
<Kernel> 10.04 that is....i had alot of issues...and im not really looking to upgrade.
<Kernel> hmm
<Patrickdk> you can just upgrade the kernel in 10.04
<Wicked> back to my old nick
<Wicked> Patrickdk, to a 10.10 kernel?
<rhpot1991> Patrickdk: shouldn't be kernel here, lirc I think
<Wicked> id really prefer to keep things as stock at possible. i hate modifying things then having to manually track updates
<rhpot1991> no wrong, thats in the kernel
<rhpot1991> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=lirc_zilog.ko&mode=exactfilename&suite=maverick&arch=any
<Zinn> [packages.ubuntu.com] Ubuntu -- Package Contents Search Results -- lirc_zilog.ko
<Patrickdk> ya, that is what ppa's are for :)
<Wicked> hmm
<Patrickdk> there is a *newer* kernel ppa for lucid
<Patrickdk> I don't remember what it is, other than a guy needing it last week
<Patrickdk> so I know it exists
<Wicked> hmm. is it done buy the ubuntu team? or some 3rd party?
<rhpot1991> Wicked: what kernel are you on?
<Wicked> Linux Core 2.6.32-28-generic #55-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jan 10 23:42:43 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Wicked> on 10.04
<rhpot1991> looks like its in a kernel in lucid-updates: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=lirc_zilog.ko&mode=exactfilename&suite=lucid-updates&arch=any
<Zinn> [packages.ubuntu.com] Ubuntu -- Package Contents Search Results -- lirc_zilog.ko
<Wicked> hmm
<Wicked> lucid-updates is like bleeding edge packages?
<Wicked> i really dont want my system to be unstable.
<Wicked> i chose 10.04 because its stable and is LTS
<rhpot1991> no, that should be on by default
<Wicked> oh hmm
<Patrickdk> man, you just want everything :)
<Wicked> Patrickdk, i do! :)
<rhpot1991> you may need to dist-upgrade to pull the new kernel or something
<Wicked> i do see it in a aptitude search
<Patrickdk> you will
<Wicked> so
<Wicked> maybe i can just install the new kernel via apt?
<Wicked> hopefully it wont break much
<rhpot1991> if you sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<rhpot1991> it should pull it
<Wicked> linux-image-2.6.35-22-generic
<rhpot1991> along with ay other updates available
<Wicked> hmm
<Wicked> i thought dist-upgrade was for switching between releases
<rhpot1991> or just specify you want that specific kernel whatever way you are confortable with
<rhpot1991> no
<Patrickdk> no
<Wicked> apt-get dist-upgrade updates nothing
<Wicked> so looks like ill need to manually specify the one i want
<Patrickdk> it won't now
<Patrickdk> it will when the kernel updates though
<rhpot1991> dist-upgrade is for installing packages with new depends or conflicting depends
<Patrickdk> kernels only install on dist-upgrade
<Patrickdk> other things do on upgrade
<Wicked> hmm.
<Wicked> i normally use aptitude
<rhpot1991> Wicked: if it didn't pull it you may need to specify that kernel then
<Wicked> but aptitude upgrade just installed a new kenrel
<rhpot1991> Wicked: just do that in aptitude then
<Wicked> ok. let me install the new kernel
<Patrickdk> apt-get upgrade is equiv to aptitude safe-upgrade
<rhpot1991> Wicked: make sure it pulls any modules that match and so on
<Patrickdk> and apt-get dist-upgrade is like aptitude ..
<rhpot1991> dpkg -l |grep linux-image
<rhpot1991> and make sure they match up with your current packages
<Patrickdk> aptitude full-upgrade
<Wicked> ah
<Wicked> perfect rhpot1991 ..i was just trying to figure out what other packages i would need
<Wicked> :)
<Kernel> ugh
<Kernel> ok so this new kernel has lirc_zilog
<Kernel> ....but its not working
<Kernel> the blaster is *not* changing channels
<Kernel> nothing happens when i issue a change channel command
<Wicked> welp this certainly sucks
<Wicked> sometimes i really hate linux :|
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-01-28
<skiwithpete> ola
<skiwithpete> Hey
<rhpot1991> !ask | skiwithpete
<Zinn> skiwithpete: Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<tom3p> i have an antenna and a converter which i think is ATSC to NTSC ( the boxes that were 40$ a few years ago, when to gov changed the signals) .
<tom3p>  I want to use MythBuntu, what inexpensive hardware will get me TV and FM radio?
<tom3p>  I have a rage128 with antenna in, but i bet its NTSC
<tom3p> i've been all day looking at the web about this, and just discovered the ATSC vs NTSC thing.
<tom3p> very confused, sorry
<rhpot1991> tom3p: well the switchover was to enable your old tv to work with the new antenna
<rhpot1991> so new antennas will be ASTC
<rhpot1991> sorry ATSC
<rhpot1991> what I would recommend would be getting a tuner that will work with your antenna, and forget the converter
<rhpot1991> something like the HD Homerun
<rhpot1991> http://mythtv.org/wiki/Silicondust_HDHomeRun
<Zinn> [mythtv.org] Silicondust HDHomeRun - MythTV
<tom3p> ok, looking that up now, will it attach to an analog tv? i was hoping to just use svga lcd monitor
<rhpot1991> tom3p: well you'd hook the tuner up to your mythtv box, and then you'd go out to the tv from your video card
<rhpot1991> to give you an idea of hardware: http://www.baablogic.net/drupal/node/13
<Zinn> [www.baablogic.net] My MythTV Setup | www.baablogic.net
<rhpot1991> thats my setup, which is most likely overkill for you
<tom3p> wow, well you certainly have a system there, meaning parts that are integrated an working
<tom3p> do you have a low budget setup suggestion?
<tom3p> i'll scrap whats needed, seems i have a pile of ancient boxes & cards
<uW> rhpot1991: animal!
<uW> rhpot1991: but i want that setup..lol
<rhpot1991> tom3p: well it really depends what your needs are, HD or SD playback?
<tom3p> haha I have to go lookup HD and SD, i think HD is Hidef but the counterpart is South Dakota to me :)
<rhpot1991> ya high definition or standard definition
<rhpot1991> uW: feel free to copy, but you are on your own for buying it :)
<tom3p> ok, what i want is to watch tv ( my antenna system with ATSC converter has over 24 stations here in Chicago)
<tom3p> and listen to FM radio
<uW> rhpot1991: ohhhh...damn..almost
<Zinn> uW: Please watch your language.
<rhpot1991> tom3p: FM radio may be a losing battle at this point
<rhpot1991> HD or SD over your antenna?
<rhpot1991> errr is your TV HD or SD?
<uW> rhpot1991: have u tried hulu videos or any other flash sites..
<rhpot1991> uW: once long ago I did the hulu linux player
<uW> rhpot1991: thanks!..i think ive just found my new frontend..
<rhpot1991> uW: I'm not sure hulu would run well on the ion boxes
<rhpot1991> I only ever ran it on my backend/frontend and it was sluggish there, I haven't tried since it was first released either
<tom3p> I get stations that say they are HD and the pic is better ( all over then antenna thru AccessHD DTA-1080D Digital Converter Box ) to magnavox TV
<tom3p> sorry, ^^^  for rhpot1991
<rhpot1991> uW: you could ask on the mailing list what people are doing for that, I'd venture most people aren't running it on ions and are waiting for better linux flash support for the broadcom crystal HD cards
<rhpot1991> !mailing%
<Zinn> The MythTV Users mailing list is located at: http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/
<rhpot1991> uW: ^
<rhpot1991> tom3p: ok so its converting those down to SD most likely
<rhpot1991> tom3p: well I gotta run but I'll give you a few options you can research first
<tom3p> rhpot1991, the same stations are available SD and HD nad  can view both
<tom3p> thx
<rhpot1991> 1. find a cheap used hauppauge pvr-150 card (aren't made anymore, check ebay and such).  You can use this with your converter box to capture tv
<rhpot1991> 2. get the HDHR, I think newegg has refurbs for under $80
<rhpot1991> 2 is future proof, can do HD right from your antenna, so you can use that if you get a HD TV ever
<rhpot1991> that would skip your converter box as well
<rhpot1991> then you will need to look at what kind of PC you have around, if it isn't powerful enough to do the video rendering on its own you will want to get a vdpau capable video card to offload that work
<rhpot1991> !vdpau
<Zinn> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/VDPAU
<rhpot1991> and make sure it can hook up to your tv
<rhpot1991> then add some hard drives and you should be good to start
<tom3p> ok, thanks
<rhpot1991> tom3p: feel free to look around at things, I'll be awol all weekend but maybe others can answer you here, if not yell for me next week and I'll help you out some more
<rhpot1991> and you can always hit that mailing list I showed uW, lots of helpful people on there
<qwebirc36691> My Mythbuntu 9.10 live CD boots but not the 10.10. I burned 2 copies and checked the MD5sum. Suggestions for next thing to check/do?
<rhpot1991> and #mythtv-users as well
<rhpot1991> good luck tom3p
<tom3p> ok, lots to read :) thx
<tom3p> i think im shooting myself in the foot keeping this tank of a crt tv
<skiwithpete> ok, everything works - except it doesn't
<skiwithpete> here's the situation
<skiwithpete> I've installed the mythtv-backend and myth-web
<skiwithpete> I've configured mythtv-backend - it found the tv-card
<skiwithpete> I scanned for channels - it found a bunch. I found an XMLTV listing and configured that to give MythTV a complete listing in the backend
<skiwithpete> then I configured the recording outputs to the Videos directory of home
<skiwithpete> Went on to Mythweb - selected my show to record.
<skiwithpete> And - it didn't record.
<skiwithpete> It lists it as a size of 'B' which I assume means 0bytes
<skiwithpete> I even have a show right now meant to be recording...  it says "in progress" and its size is still "B"
<skiwithpete> what now?
<skiwithpete> I'm on 10.04 - I'm using an HDhomerun
<skiwithpete> when I click on the recording for direct download it says: http://192.168.0.101//mythweb/pl/stream/1007/1296252000
<skiwithpete> no it doesn't: it says 1007_20110129110000.mpg does not exist in any recognized storage group directories for this host.
<uW> rhpot1991: no for sure..thanks!
<skiwithpete> more hints: As my HDhomerun is on the network, I can usually see the heavy traffic created by it on the lights of the modem - however, during scheduled recordings, there is no indication of traffic on either device
<rhpot1991> !logs | skiwithpete
<Zinn> skiwithpete: MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<rhpot1991> check your backend logs
<rhpot1991> sounds like you don't have the HDHR configured correctly
<skiwithpete> dammit - I've just set the recordings to go back to the original location (/var/lib/mythtv/recordings) and it appears to now be recording
<qwebirc36691> For future searchers, this was helpful http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1625985
<Zinn> [ubuntuforums.org] [ubuntu] Ubuntu 10.10 live cd problems - Ubuntu Forums
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-01-29
<dewman> hey there, I submitted a bug the other day, but its marked as "private"?
<dapharsyde> i have a backend compiled from git, so DB schema is 1266.  the latest mythbuntu i can update to, using the repositories gets me to schema 1264.  are there any repositories that are truly built against latest git?
<tgm4883> !updates | dapharsyde
<Zinn> dapharsyde: The Mythbuntu team provides updates for MythTV and Mythbuntu package using the Mythbuntu Repos http://mythbuntu.org/repos
<innatech> How can I make x11vnc persistent in 10.10?
<dapharsyde> @Zinn: i am using the repositories - i think it's "mythtv - 2:0.24.0+fixes.20110129.bb5e107-0ubuntu0mythbuntu2"
<Zinn> Hi dapharsyde, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<qwebirc80300> Hello! Installation of Mythbuntu 10.10 worked fine. At the point the CD is ejected lots of messages regarding sector (cannot really remember what it said) appear on the screen. After reboot the system is stuck at the boot screen of MythBuntu. Any ideas waht could have gone wrong. The LIVE version works, however. Many thanks!
<ComradeHaz`> Hi all. About to do a fresh install due to issues I may discuss with you later. Should I get 32 or 64 bit for a dual core cpu?
<patdk-lap> depends on what you want to do :)
<patdk-lap> does the dualcore cpu support 64bit?
<patdk-lap> how much ram do you have? do you plan on upgrading or migrating this install in a few years? or reinstall
<patdk-lap> I personally just go with 64bit on everything
<patdk-lap> unless I can't (32bit only cpu) or I never plan to have >2gigs of ram in it or put it into production
<ComradeHaz`> sorry to dissapear patdk-lap , friend came over with car trouble so been outside all afternoon
<ComradeHaz`> I guess I was asking if there is a likelihood of having more (or less) trouble with a 64 bit instlal over a 32.
<Patrickdk> shouldn't
<ComradeHaz`> So, guys, I am about to try running my install from a 16 gig memory stick. Not sure how it's gonna go but one thing I guess is important is disabling swap.
<ComradeHaz`> How do
<ComradeHaz`> I do that?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-01-30
<dewman> where would i find a list of the current fixes? IE this last update that I just received is g06c8142, i checked the wiki page but it seems that the update is not listed. Is that a ubuntu version number?
<mrand> dewman: yeah, the wiki lags to varying degrees, and if it was minor enough, won't list it at all.  https://github.com/MythTV/mythtv/commits/fixes%2F0.24/ lists the changes.  If you search 06c8142 on that page, you'll find it.The date that is prefixed helps get you close if it is an older revision/commit.
<Zinn> [github.com] Commit History for MythTV's mythtv - GitHub
<dewman> mrand, thanks. I keep forgetting to look at github... ;)
<Gibby> anyone have troubles disabling nouveau lately on new installs?
<patdk-lap> nope
<Gibby> ahhh, i am following my own how to for network booting because i borked my img and now i can't get the darn thing to go away to i can install the nvidia drivers
<Gibby> having issues with metadata, http://pastebin.com/mnf6LM3w
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] mythtv@00012e2b829b:/usr/share/mythtv/metadata/Mov
<cal_> X crashes randomly after installing 10.10 .. however when running just the LiveCD it is very stable. not sure what to check for?
<mrand> cal_: perhaps Bug 660833?
<Zinn> Bug 660833 in mythtv (Ubuntu) "Mythfrontend and Xorg crash/restart back to login screen when starting playback/LiveTV" [High, Fix Released] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/660833
<cal_> nah, its random. even clicking on links in firefox can do it.
<cal_> i have 64bit installed. going to try 32 bit, since the livecd runs in 32 bit mode
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-01-23
<Ankhwatcher> Okay I mythexport seems to be running, I'll just have to see what comes out the other side.
<Ankhwatcher> All my mythtv folders have dissappeared out of my samba share, any idea why that would happen
<Ankhwatcher> could it be something to do with upnp?
<Ankhwatcher> well, it's not quite how I would have liked it but I changed the owner of those folders to me. The group is still the same so mythtv should still be able to write to them.
<Ankhwatcher> I'm not sure I'll be able to access any new files though...
<qpop> Hello all, I'm contemplating getting a PCTV(Hauppage) DVB-T2 USB decoder and installing Mythbuntu onto my Acer Aspire R3700 (Intel Atom D-525, 4gb RAM, ION 2 graphics). What are the chances for somebody with no command line experience getting that up and running and functional? (and also using perhaps XBMC frontend or similar to play other downloaded media)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-01-24
<qwebirc1111> does anyone know the default mysql password for the mytconverg db
<qwebirc1111> i am trying to configure a remote connection to the db on mythbuntu 11.10
<qwebirc1111> the password of the default user does not seem to work
<dmbreton> Does anyone know what the default mysql password is for mythbuntu 11.10
<dmbreton> i am trying to configure a remote connection to the db
<dmbreton> figured it out
<dmbreton> installed the frontend and looked in the setup
<davez0r> having a weird issue with mythfrontend: no recordings available, or screen loading
<davez0r> ...yet my recordings show up fine in mythweb
<davez0r> anyone seen that before?
<tgm4883> davez0r, I had that happen last night. The backend was hung and there were two backend processes running. Stopped the backend, killed any remaining backend processes, restarted the backend server and everything worked out
<Seeker`> tgm4883: are there problems starting/stopping the backend with mythbuntu? I'm not sure that sudo service stop works correctly
<Seeker`> neither does stopping the service while updating
<rhpot1991> Seeker`: not that I'm aware of
<Seeker`> I saw someone else with a similar problem the other day, and I can't find the cause of it
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-01-26
<Seeker`> tgm4883: is it ok if i send you a PM?
<tgm4883> sure
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-01-27
<mat619> Good morning! My Mythbuntu 11.10 install crashes when playing .wma files and I couldn't resolve that issue myself, so I'd like to ask your for help. Here are the details: Starting playback of all wma files in a playlist cause the whole mythfrontend to crash immediately. dmesg shows the following: http://pastebin.com/6wwRzbk5
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] mat619 Mythbuntu 11.10 WMA crashes - dmesg | tail - Pastebin.com
<mat619> And here's the mythfrontend.log (cutted to show yesterday's contents, when I last tried to play WMAs): http://pastebin.com/5N20wf8f
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] mat619 Mythbuntu 11.10 - mythfrontend.log - Pastebin.com
<mat619> Any ideas? Thanks in advance!
<dekarl_zZz> mat619: that sounds like an issue in plain mythfrontend, maybe someone over in #mythtv-users can help
<mat619> dekarl_zZz: okay, will try but still monitor here if someone else has an idea. thanks for the tip!
<dekarl_zZz> after the frontend crashes, are you offered to upload a bug report incl. dump to the bug tracker? the bug id at launchpad would be an interesting hint, too
<mat619> no, it just restarts immediately.
<dekarl_zZz> ok, I remember having some indicator in the menu bar afterwards to upload the crash report. Not sure if I had to enable something to get that. But it is likely hidden behind the restarted frontend
<dekarl_zZz> ahh http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Debugging#Ubuntu_packages => 2 Modify /etc/default/apport to set "enabled" to 1 then 3) Start the apport service. "sudo start apport" thats likely what I did ;)
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Debugging - MythTV Official Wiki
<dekarl_zZz> mat619: did you enable the mythbuntu 0.24/fixes repos to stay up to date with fixes? You packages seem to be from around august 2011
<mat619> dekarl_zZz: uhm, no? I expected the repo to be enabled by default? got to admit that I have no clue how mythtv updates itself though
<dekarl_zZz> it doesnt, but mythbuntu does all to enable one-click updates. you can enable them in MythbuntuControlCenter
<dekarl_zZz> The list of fixes since your version can be seen here http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Release_Notes_-_0.24-fixes your version is "v0.24.1-80-g1de0431" just search for "1de0431" you'll get everything past that
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Release Notes - 0.24-fixes - MythTV Official Wiki
<dekarl_zZz> I see some playback fixes but nothing that looks like it relates to your problem
<Shadow__X> mat619: you can enable .24.2 fixes under mythbuntu center then after that run update manager
<Shadow__X> the updates will not just install themselves you have to tell them to install either through update manager or through terminal
<mat619> Shadow__X: ah okay, I thought it would be enabled by default and then queried by the update manager. so that's why never anything mythtv related showed up there
<Shadow__X> do you see the setting? after than there should be a reload or refresh button in update manager and that should offer to update mythtv to .24.2
<mat619> Shadow__X: I'm not at home currently, will have to check this afternoon
<hank> hi guys, upgraded from mythbuntu from 10.04.3 to 11.10 due to hd failure. full reinstall and Im having trouble getting the remote working again. Its a dvico dual fusion tuner card remote
<hank> I can get evtest to spit out my button presses but not any further
<hank>  sudo lircd -n -d /dev/input/event4
<hank> lircd-0.9.0[3656]: lircd(default) ready, using /var/run/lirc/lircd
<hank> lircd-0.9.0[3656]: accepted new client on /var/run/lirc/lircd
<hank> lircd-0.9.0[3656]: could not get hardware features
<hank> lircd-0.9.0[3656]: this device driver does not support the LIRC ioctl interface
<hank> lircd-0.9.0[3656]: did you mean to use the devinput driver instead of the defau
<hank> lircd-0.9.0[3656]: Failed to initialize hardware
<hank> any suggestions?
<hank> lircd-0.9.0[3656]: removed client
<hank> currently Im trying this and not getting any love from irw
<hank> sorted it out. quite a good guide here http://parker1.co.uk/mythtv_ubuntu2.php
<Zinn> [parker1.co.uk] MythTV Ubuntu Installation Guide - Part 2
<hank> was missing slash between dev and input in my hardware.conf
<sean-w> Hi. What's the state of the ifinity card  support?
<sean-w> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<sean-w> help !status
<sean-w> !help status
<Zinn> !help status For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<sean-w> !status
<Zinn> I am alive.
<solars> hey, quick question - is it possible to switch back and forth to a desktop with mythubuntu? I'm not sure whether I should just install ubuntu and media player stuff for flexibility, or use something readymade like mythbuntu
<superm1> solars: yes
<superm1> just choose the login session at lightdm/gdm login screen
<superm1> and turn off automatic login
<solars> nice
<solars> I didn't install it yet
<solars> is there any guide how to install mythbuntu onto a usb stick? couldn't find anything on the page
<rhpot1991> nothing special required
<rhpot1991> just make sure you install grub onto the usb stick itself and not your hard drive
<rhpot1991> that said booting form usb sticks is normally slow
<solars> I just don't have a hard drive yet :) thats why I'm asking
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-01-28
<tritoch> how can i find out why my mythtv-backend service is not starting?
<tgm4883> tritoch, look at the mythbackend log
<tgm4883> /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<tritoch> thank you, looking
<Patrickdk> in my case, it's stupid upstart
<Patrickdk> it starts mythbackend long before my ip's are configured
<Patrickdk> so mythbackend fails
<Memphis> hey, I've got a newly setup Mythbuntu oneiric machine here, the issue I am having is that my 1080P TV only gets detected as 720P (my previous build had the same issue initially, but it was easy to override with the Nvidia drivers/control panel). The new system is an LGA1155 G820, 4GB ram, 512MB Radeon 5450 (running the opensource 'radeon' driver I believe -)
<Memphis> I have previously tried the proprietary driver, through the utility, but I couldn't find a way to get around the tearing issues it causes
<Memphis> so my question currently is, how can I force a custom resolution for 1080P using the built in driver for my radeon 5450
<Memphis> when I plug the machine into a 1080P computer monitor it has no issues running 1080P
<Memphis> it's faulty EDID information from the TV I suspect
<solars> hey, by mistake I deselected 'use android remote' on installation, can I somehow re-activate this on the installed version?
<tgm4883> solars, open up mythbuntu-control-centre
<tgm4883> the LIRC section should have that
<solars> ah nice, thanks
<solars> hm seems I don't have sound :(
<Cueball> Hi all. Looking to setup some frontends using low end diskless machines. What are the minium requirements for and SD frontend?
<Patrickdk> 1gig drive, 1ghz cpu, video card?
<Patrickdk> probably need atleast 512megs ram, 1gig is happy
<Patrickdk> personally I'm using a 2gig ram, no disk, dual core2 cpu, with ipxe iscsi boot
<Patrickdk> oh, using a gt220 video card too
<Patrickdk> but that does hdtv
<Cueball> Patrickdk: So something smaller wouldn't handle being an SDTV frontend?
<Patrickdk> heh? I thought I defined the specs pretty clearly
<Patrickdk> some thing like 1gig ram, 1ghz cpu, and some kind of video card
<Patrickdk> where for hd, I'm using 2gig ram, dual core2 cpu, and a gt220 video card
<Cueball> Patrickdk: Sorry. I just thought that it wouldn't need something as high spec as that to be a front end.
<Patrickdk> a 1ghz cpu?
 * Patrickdk wonders how that is high spec
<Patrickdk> if you go with a higher spec video card, and use it to decode, you can drop the cpu down more
<Patrickdk> but is it even possible to get systems that slow?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-01-29
<reprise> testing mythbuntu 9.10 livecd but getting error: "Mythtv database has newerTV schema (1254) then expected (1233) which version of mythbuntu should i upgrade to make this work?
<Technophil> reprise: the version your backend is using, which you state uses 1254.
<KjetilK> for 12.04, is the plan to stick to -fixes, or to update to 0.24.2?
<tgm4883> KjetilK, what's the difference?
<tgm4883> KjetilK, let me rephrase that. Currently the plan is to stick with -fixes, as we'd rather be more up to date than 0.24.2
<tgm4883> Technophil, actually, he would need to upgrade his frontend, as his backend is the newer version
<KjetilK> tgm4883, I have no idea what the difference really is, but I figured since there's a freeze coming up, and the current packages are behind 0.24.2, I was concerned that 12.04 would be released less uptodate than 0.24.2
<KjetilK> the other concern is that others may remember better what went into 0.24.2 and so it is easier to ask for help when referring to an actual release
<tgm4883> KjetilK, feature freeze is 3 weeks away, which is where we would decide whether we are shipping 0.24.x or 0.25.x
<tgm4883> regarding 0.24.x-fixes, that is more up to date than 0.24.2. 0.24.2 is just a point in time (snapshot) along the 0.24.x branch
<KjetilK> OK
<KjetilK> I was just worried that the current packages were behind, and since there has been a DebianImportFreeze, but then I realized these packages are done by you and do not exist in Debian :-)
<tgm4883> yea we'll do more uploads to the 12.04 repos before release. We'll decide whether we're going 0.25 or 0.24 at feature freeze, then we'll still be able to upload updates until final freeze
<KjetilK> OK, cool!
<KjetilK> to me, stability is important, since it is important for a decent Wife Acceptance Factor :-)
<tgm4883> Yes stability is important. Which is why if it's not broke, then don't fix it, and also why we are only doing LTS releases from here on out
<KjetilK> oh, ok!
 * KjetilK hasn't been paying close attention lately; am still on Maverick
<Technophil> tgm4883: Hmm, OK, thanks.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-01-22
<mark2013> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-01-23
<sabhain> mythtv wiki is down .. haven't seen that before
<SteveGoodey> Should be fixed now.
<SteveGoodey> wagnerrp broke it trying to stop spam accounts.
<sabhain> SteveGoodey thanks!
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-01-24
<Seeker`> He certainly managed to stop the spam accounts then :P
<Seeker`> Just stopped it for the rest of us too!
<qwebirc34971> Hello. I am building a mythbuntu backend vm and I would like some advice on which hardware works well. I need to have a tuner that supports basic cable analog and digital signals. It has to be pci or network based. Which devices have painless setups?
<rhpot1991> qwebirc34971: analog really?
<qwebirc34971> YES!
<rhpot1991> your area hasn't converted to all digital yet?
<qwebirc34971> They don't want to pay for a digital cable package and tv tuner card
<qwebirc34971> It's digital cable, not terrestrial ATSC
<qwebirc34971> so they still run analog channels over the coaxial lines
<rhpot1991> ya most places have forced digital already I though
<rhpot1991> and then give out DTAs so you can still use your analog tvs
<qwebirc34971> Don't get me wrong, Cox has some ClearQAM channels, but only about 5, compared to the 80 or so basic analog cable channels
<rhpot1991> are they cable card friendly?
<qwebirc34971> You need a digital cable package which is about 40 dollars a month extra and a cablecard to tune to a better package
<rhpot1991> oh so you don't have access to that currently then?
<qwebirc34971> They are, I have my own setup with a HDHR prime and a cablecard, works beautifully, but the folks don't want to pay more for their tv
<qwebirc34971> Different locations
<rhpot1991> cvance: ah ok, prime is where I was headed
<cvance> I have one, but prime only does clearqam and they want stuff on analog
<rhpot1991> there are some happuage cards that can do analog and clear qam
<cvance> I heard they're not really painless...
<cvance> I did a only Happuage 1600 setup for my fiancee a while ago
<rhpot1991> they are supposed to work
<rhpot1991> ya 1600 rings a bell
<rhpot1991> 2200 maybe
<cvance> yeah, i think they need hardware mpeg2 encoders or something, any experience?
<rhpot1991> cvance: another option would be regular hdhr
<rhpot1991> with mine I can do clear qam and all the dta channels
<rhpot1991> which is my 1-70
<cvance> that do analog as well?
<rhpot1991> though in theory those may go away at some point
<rhpot1991> no, comcast broadcasts them in the clear after the conversion
<rhpot1991> so depends on your provider
<cvance> dta? sorry not familiar with that acronym
<cvance> I have cox communications down in new orleans
<rhpot1991> http://www.dslreports.com/faq/16218
<cvance> http://ww2.cox.com/residential/neworleans/tv/channel-lineup.cox look at starter tv
<rhpot1991> what comcast did is they said no more analog then gave out little boxes to be able to get your old analog channels for free stil
<cvance> not sure if cox does that, sounds pretty nice of comcast. Is it hd?
<rhpot1991> nope
<cvance> I know for sure that cox hasn't cut of analog yet because this old tv that we've got is still running with no box
<cvance> I'll look into a 1600 or 2200
<cvance> Yeah, if they wanted a digital package and a CC, would work swimmingly, but alas no.
<cvance> thx for the advice rhpot1991
<rhpot1991> no problem, good luck
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-01-26
<qwebirc13866> hello?
<qwebirc13866> Anyone know how to "add bookmarks" to mythWeb? I tried in chrome and they don't show up.
<tgm4883`> qwebirc13866, not sure what you mean
<tgm4883`> "add bookmarks to mythweb"
<qwebirc55057> hello
<qwebirc55057> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-01-27
<qwebirc17982> hello
<qwebirc17982> I'm installing this for the first time can someone help me?
<qwebirc17982> I go though the install fine but after it wont boot from the drive
<qwebirc17982> It just goes to a black screen and say insert media and press enter
<qwebirc17982> Anyone?
<tgm4883> qwebirc17982, bad burn?
<qwebirc17982> no I checked the disk
<qwebirc17982> The instal works fine and I burned Mythdora and tried that with with same results
<qwebirc17982> it's like it doesn't see a boot drive
<tgm4883> oh
<tgm4883> sorry, I misread what you said
<tgm4883> so after install, it reboots and then isn't booting
<tgm4883> just asks for disk or something
<tgm4883> did you install from CD or USB?
<qwebirc17982> CD
<qwebirc17982> Tried installing it to both a harddrive and a thumb drive
<qwebirc17982> After the install it says remove the disk and restart
<qwebirc17982> upon restarting it sees no boot drive
<qwebirc17982> it's like nothing was written to the harddrive
<tgm4883> how many hard drives do you have?
<qwebirc17982> just the one
<qwebirc17982> I actually removed it so I can just install it to the thumb drive now
<qwebirc17982> to use it as the main boot partition
<tgm4883> qwebirc17982, yea it sounds like something got installed somewhere odd
<qwebirc17982> I've installed it three times now all with the same results
<tgm4883> qwebirc17982, you are installing it to a thumb drive?
<qwebirc17982> It's like it's just not booting a boot partition for the motherboard to see
<qwebirc17982> Yeah after the HD wouldn't work I thought I would try the thumb drive
<tgm4883> Did you set your bios to boot from the thumb drive?
<tgm4883> (also, does your system support booting from USB?)
<qwebirc17982> yes
<qwebirc17982> to both
<qwebirc17982> Well the thing is it wouldn't work with the HD either
<tgm4883> qwebirc17982, are you doing manual or automatic partitioning?
<qwebirc17982> I used automatic the first time
<qwebirc17982> Just now I used manual
<qwebirc17982> I just made a /
<qwebirc17982> I didn't make a swap or anything else
<tgm4883> qwebirc17982, where did you tell it to install the boot loader?
<qwebirc17982> just to see if it would work
<qwebirc17982> ....I didn't
<qwebirc17982> how do I do that?
<tgm4883> qwebirc17982, it's in the installer. IIRC, at the bottom of the partitioning screen
<qwebirc17982> so what partions should I have?
<tgm4883> well if you are just doing the install drive and are going to have your media separate then
<tgm4883>  / and swap
<tgm4883> where swap is ~ RAM
<qwebirc17982> yes
<tgm4883> actually, you could probably go without swap if you have enough ram
<qwebirc17982> I have 2GB
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> I'd probably add swap then
<qwebirc17982> but I don't see the boot
<qwebirc17982> do I have to make /boot?
<qwebirc17982> and is it /swap?
<tgm4883> qwebirc17982, no, swap is specified by the partition type (eg. don't format it ext4, make it swap)
<qwebirc17982> okay I'm starting this over again right now
<tgm4883> ok
<qwebirc17982> where do I make the boot?
<tgm4883> the boot partition?
<qwebirc17982> or how big do i make the boot partition?
<tgm4883> you shouldn't need to specify that, it will just reside on /
<qwebirc17982> So it will actually
<qwebirc17982> oh...
<tgm4883> but if you want to make it, probably 100-200MB
<qwebirc17982> so it will be /boot
<qwebirc17982> ...   /
<qwebirc17982> and swap partition?
<tgm4883> yea
<qwebirc17982> and boot should be ext4 journalied?
<tgm4883> yea that is fine
<qwebirc17982> make / primary right?
<tgm4883> yea
<qwebirc17982> okay we'll see if this works
<qwebirc17982> thank you
<qwebirc17982> I'll be back soon
<qwebirc25226> I've got mythfrontend autostarting but the menu bar still shows and clicking in the frontend doesn't make it disappear.  I have to restart the frontend manually. This just started but I can't figure out what I changed. Any ideas?
<tgm4883> qwebirc17982, are you running standard mythbuntu?
<tgm4883> eg. xfce?
<tgm4883> or Unity/Ubuntu
<qwebirc25226> ya
<qwebirc25226> xfce
<tgm4883> qwebirc17982, did you change something in screen setup?
<tgm4883> in the frontend?
<qwebirc25226> I don't think so...it fixes itself when I exit and start it again from the menu
<tgm4883> qwebirc17982, it fixes itself. Ok, so what do you do to make it happen?
<qwebirc25226> reboot the computer
<tgm4883> hmm ok, so it starts with it visable?
<tgm4883> strange
<qwebirc25226> ya....I've got multiple frontends too and I've only noticed it on this one
<tgm4883> hmm
<qwebirc17982> how to I set up a capture card?
<tgm4883> it's a 12.04 install?
<tgm4883> qwebirc17982, via mythtv-setup
<qwebirc25226> ya...upgraded to 12.10....well....I can't remember what version I started with
<qwebirc25226> 11.04 maybe?
<qwebirc17982> when I go to the set up it only lets me set up video and audio
<qwebirc17982> I never get a tuner option
<tgm4883> qwebirc17982, you need to exit the frontend and go to the mythtv backend setup (or run mythtv-setup from the command line)
<qwebirc17982> how do I do that?
<qwebirc17982> sorry I'm really new to this
<tgm4883> exit the frontend?
<tgm4883> or start the backend setup?
<qwebirc17982> get to the command line
<tgm4883> ah
<qwebirc25226> it's in the menu....under system
<tgm4883> in the applications menu you should have something labeled terminal
<qwebirc17982> now what is the command for mythtv-setup?
<tgm4883> mythtv-setup
<tgm4883> :)
<qwebirc25226> just run it from the menu if you're new to this...much easier
<qwebirc17982> also how to I get the screen config to stick?
<tgm4883> that works too
<tgm4883> screen config?
<qwebirc17982> it's off screen right now
<qwebirc17982> I went to the set up for that but when I esc it defaults
<qwebirc25226> is it nvidia?
<tgm4883> could be, I'd have to know what parts are off the screen
<qwebirc17982> I have a hauppauge 1600 TV tuner card
<qwebirc17982> I don't see it on the set up list
<tgm4883> it's DVB
<qwebirc25226> a 1600 is atsc and analog...I'm using one too
<qwebirc25226> for analog use the pvr-x50 or something like that
<qwebirc25226> tgm4883: for my issue I just thought I'd check and see if you had heard of it before...I'll keep poking around...thanks
<tgm4883> 1600 is DVB (I've got one, although I didn't use the analog side)
<tgm4883> I'm unsure on the screen thing
<qwebirc25226> I'm using both....it's nice to be able to add ota hd to my sd satellite feed
<qwebirc17982> using a keyboard what is the menu key?
<tgm4883> m
<qwebirc7246> I am trying to install mythbuntu and can't get it to recognize the video capture card which is a hauppauge 1850.
<qwebirc7246> I just bought a Hauppauge 1850 to use with Mythbuntu 12.04.  It does not seem to recognize the card. Any suggestions?
<gregL> qwebirc7246, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1392684
<qwebirc7246> That thread seems to indicate that he got the 1850 to work with Ubuntu 9.10, extracted the channel scan information, and then used that for installing another application, ME TV.  No information about how he got MythTV to see the card....
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-01-20
<Kwisher> anyone know how i can install mythtv .26 on xubuntu 13.04?
<Kwisher> oopps, 13.10
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-01-21
<Elathiel> Having a little bit of trouble getting mythweb running
<Elathiel> got the backend up, filled the database with program information, and got mythweb installed
<Elathiel> but it's just showing a broken image, and that's it
<Elathiel> the image is pointing to skin_urlimg/mythtv-logo.png
<Elathiel> the install did have some glitches, and I had to go in and fix it's database password
<Elathiel> so I'm wondering if I need to do something to populate the database with the right tables or something?
<Kwisher_wrk> Elathiel: .27?
<Elathiel> it's the latest mythtv on xubuntu 13.10
<Elathiel> I was getting lots of errors about debconf passwords thing
<Elathiel> apparently it's cause I'm going for a really wierd setup and haven't run mythtv-frontend yet
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-01-22
<|PSU|> hi guys, just got Mythbuntu 12.04.3 installed this evening...finally ditched my old Mythdora install that was failing.  I selected the Hauppauge remote during the setup but it doesn't appear to be working.  is there anything else that I would need to do besides indicate which remote I have during the initial setup?
<Shadow__X> |PSU|: have you check irw
<Shadow__X> run irw in terminal and press buttons on the remote facing the ir receiver
<Shadow__X> if you see the buttons show up in terminal then the remote was configured correctly
<|PSU|> thanks Shadow__X...I will give that a try!
<Shadow__X> ano problem. if that doesn't fix it check out mythbuntu control center
<Shadow__X> or setup the config files yourself
<|PSU|> ok, will do
<|PSU|> btw, any reason why the latest Mythbuntu doesn't include a newer Myth release?
<Shadow__X> |PSU|: what do you mean? like 13.10 instead of 12.04.3?
<|PSU|> well, actually like why it includes MythTV 0.25 and not 0.26/0.27...I did some reading since I posted and it sounds as though creating / testing the ISO takes work, and myth can be easily updated from Mythbuntu-Control-Centre...
<|PSU|> so i will try to upgrade from 0.25 to 0.27 tonight :)
<Shadow__X> |PSU|: ah yeah thats probably it
<Shadow__X> afaik .25 to .27 really wasnt bad
<Shadow__X> infact i started with mythbuntu 8.04 and just keep upgrading
<|PSU|> :)
<Shadow__X> |PSU|: i am on the same install
<Shadow__X> original install
<|PSU|> very cool
<|PSU|> so to upgrade, did you just use the Mythbuntu-Control-Centre and then selected "System Updates?"
<stevieman> I just installed 12.04 and mythtv. When I try to setup the backend I get a prompt for my mythtv password. I've only used 2 passwords on this machine and I certainly didn't setup a password for myth. Is there a default password?
<tgm4883_> stevieman, it's generated. You can find it in /etc/mythtv/config.xml
<stevieman> tgm4883_: Thanks
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-01-23
<|PSU|> tried upgrading from 0.25 -> 0.27 tonight and now i'm receiving an error message when i start the front end that the database is out of date.  i tried upgrading from mythtv-setup but apparantly it didn't upgrade successfully
<|PSU|> anyone seen this before?
<chamar> is it true that only selected tv tuner cards are compartible with linux
<chamar> ?
<chamar> i want to choose a TV turner card and dont know how to choose one compatible for linux
<chamar> ?
<chamar> anyone there?????????
<chamar> so dduffey was there
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-01-25
<Myth_noob> hello all.  I'm having problems with getting specific keys on my hauppauge td-500 to work on mythbuntu.  they are showing up as responses in ir-keytable but not in irw.  i've followed a couple of guides but am still having no luck.  anyone been through this before who can help?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-01-26
<stevieman> I'm trying to setup Mythtv but I am getting an error when saying that it cannot connect to the database. I've setup the mysql user but not the table. I'm trying to connect to 192.168.1.116 the same server. I made sure to bind mysqld to the 192 address and not localhost.
<houms> I am having issues with capture card. i get cannot open. not sure if it is permissions issue with /dev/dvb. this is new install
<qwebirc87410> hi
<qwebirc87410> has anyone burned the release iso's to CD R
<qwebirc87410> what software did you use to burn the iso successfully?
<houms> are you referring to mythbuntu 12.04?
<houms> qwebirc87410 is so it is too big for cd
<houms> use dvd or usb
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-01-19
<qwebirc80447> Help please, Hauppauge PVR-250 with Digital to analog converter with grey remote having problems with lirc....
<qwebirc80447> can watch TV, unable to configure channels correctly for Digital to analog converter, wanting to use IR Blaster with PVR-250 to control RCA converter.
<qwebirc80447> tried mythbuntu and linuxmint.
<qwebirc80447> can't even get gray remote to detect signals.
 * qwebirc80447 allmond
<qwebirc80447> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-01-20
<Kwisher> anyone seeing mythfill issues?
<Kwisher> anyone seeing mythfill issues?
<Kwisher> anyone seeing mythfill issues?
<Kwisher> anyone seeing mythfill issues?
<Kwisher> sorry
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-01-22
<bennypr0fane> Hello, do you think it should normally be aproblem to mount a webdav share on the server that it is coming from?  http://serverfault.com/questions/661359/mounting-a-webdav-share-to-its-original-linux-server
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-01-24
<croppa_> has there ever been a fix for the problem of loading the firmware on dvico fusion duel express tv cards?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-01-25
<billf> howdy - just setting up mythbuntu 14.04 on a asus chromebox
<SmallwoodDR82> mythtv released 0.27.4 in October.  But for some reason my mythbuntu will only update to 0.27.3-159.  Does mythbuntu not have 0.27.4 yet?
<SmallwoodDR82> hmm i got it.  Had to manually add the repo
<SmallwoodDR82> control centre wasn't updating for some reason
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-01-25
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ShapeShifter499> how come the latest mythbuntu is only at 14.04 when the absolute latest is 15.10
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-01-26
<superm1> ShapeShifter499: mythbuntu only does LTS releases
<ShapeShifter499> superm1: I see
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-01-28
<dmfrey> tgm4883, did you see my post from this morning?
<tgm4883> dmfrey: I didn't see it. What's up
<dmfrey> what version of the kernel is going to be included in the 16.04 spin?
<dmfrey> problem is the 14.04.x spin won't get through boot to installer on a ECS Liva x2, I beleive it is kernel 4.1
<dmfrey> support for the intel braswell SoC 3050
<dmfrey> been trying to use the mythbuntu packages with xubuntu 15.10 with little luck, problem is the intel drivers, can't get the FE to use the OpenGL or VAAPI playback profiles to offload hd graphics to the gpu
<dmfrey> SD is good, HD is ok (with some noticable issues) and BD rips are choppy
<tgm4883> Whatever version Ubuntu shops
<tgm4883> I'm on my phone
<dmfrey> i was trying to find it
<dmfrey> ok, no worries
<tgm4883> I can look in a bit
<dmfrey> thanks, my google was coming up short
<tgm4883> 4.2 I think
<dmfrey> I think the braswell support was in 4.3
<tgm4883> 4.4 http://m.slashdot.org/story/303035
<dmfrey> cool, i think i will have to wait for a beta of this before I can use this Liva X2
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-01-29
<qwebirc45771> Hello all! anyone have experience getting mythubuntu slaves to work with live tv?
<qwebirc45771> I've been getting this cannot read first 2048 bytes but only when on live tv recordings work perfect :)
<dmfrey> tgm4883, mythbuntu.org is down
<tgm4883> dmfrey: improbable http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/http://www.mythbuntu.org/
<dmfrey> keeps coming up
<dmfrey> web page is not available
<tgm4883> dmfrey: It's a Google Site, so there isn't a ton I could do about it
<tgm4883> dmfrey: basically we point DNS to them
<tgm4883> dmfrey: can you see https://sites.google.com/a/mythbuntu.org/website/front?pli=1
<dmfrey> yes
<tgm4883> who's your DNS provider?
<dmfrey> I'm at work, so its theirs
<tgm4883> They might be having DNS issues then
<tgm4883> If it was something I could fix I would, but it's a google site
<tgm4883> so the likelyhood of it being down are slim
<dmfrey> gotcha, thanks
<dmfrey> for a cloud company, we sure do have our share of internet problems
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-01-30
<Hydr0p0nX> is 0.27.5 available in the repos ? I'm not seeing when i update, but mythtv.org says it's released
<glrra30> Ran some updates this morning, looked like some mythtv and mysql updates, front-ends won't connect, mythtv-setup can't connect to database, by mythweb still seems to work
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-01-31
<qwebirc2099> garlic, yum
<qwebirc2099> sorry wrong screen lol
